# Kleinwagengesetz ist durch!



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2008)

Ihr habt es sicherlich schon mitbekommen, dass die Eu sich bei dem Co2 AUsstoß bei Neuwagen geeinigt haben soll, was von den Medien aber 'liebevollerweise' verschwiegen wurde, ist, das diese 120g co2/km etwa *5,15l Benzin/100km* entsprechen, sprich es wird den Herstellern ziemlich streng vorgeschrieben wieviel die Autos zu verbrauchen haben.

Und das *völlig unabhängig von der Bauart*.

Etwas später sollens sogar nur noch 95g/km sein, was etwa 4l/100km entspricht.

Hoch lebe die EU, zumal diese Anforderungen einfach unmöglich sind und *nicht zu schaffen*...
Wir dürfen uns also auf stark steigende Autopreise freuen...

Immerhin wurde das Gurkengesetz entsorgt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Dezember 2008)

Äh - was bitte schön soll daran nicht zu schaffen sein?
Es gibt bereits einige Autos, die das schaffen (du verlinkst ja selbst ein nicht unbedingt kleines) und die 95g/km gelten nicht "etwas später", sondern in 11 Jahren.
Zum Vergleich: Vor 11 Jahren waren die Autos nicht selten 20% leichter und haben 50% mehr verbraucht. 
Dazu halten sich die Aufpreise sehr in Grenzen und kann bestenfalls als Anreiz gesehen werden, die Verbräuche nicht weiter zu steigern. Nehm ich z.B. mal nen ja doch eher schweren und großen Passat der 4. Generation mit seinen rund 8l/100km, dann könnte es sich ein Hersteller sogar erlauben, die bis dahin ein Vierteljahrhundert (!) alte Technik unverändert im Jahre 2020 (wenn dann auch die Höchststrafe von 95€/g greift) zu verkaufen und die 9000€ Strafzahlung würden, bezogen auf einen ehemaligen Neupreis von rund 30000€ vermutlich niedriger ausfallen, als die Einsparungen, die allein die verbilligte Fertigung bis dahin gebracht hat.

Stark steigende Autopreise gibts da eher wegen ner Inflation - das Gesetz sorgt bestenfalls dafür, dass es nicht noch mehr mehr, meist minder nützlichen Luxus auf Kosten der Umwelt gibt.

Dein "völlig unabhängig von der Bauart." ist schlichtweg falsch und hochgradig missverständlich, in deiner Quelle steht sogar ausdrücklich
"Einige Hersteller wie BMW, die vor allem schwere Limousinen herstellen, können höhere Grenzwerte bewilligt bekommen."
- was das Gesetz endgültig zu einem politischen Kompromiss, aber keiner ökologisch sinnvollen Verordnung macht.


Das Grundprinzip ist sowieso mangelhaft. Sinnvoller wäre es, derartige Aufschläge direkt auf das Öl zu erheben. In der aktuellen Form besteht keinerlei Anreiz, das Fahrverhalten zu ändern, was mindestens genauso viel Einsparpotential hat und hohe Neuwagenpreise mindern zwar die Wegwerfmentalität der Leute, verlangsamen aber auch die Einführung sparmsamer Technologien


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (In einem muss ich dir aber recht geben: Das Grundprinzip des Gesetzes ist mangelhaft, sinnvoller wäre es natürlich, derartige Aufschläge direkt auf das Öl zu erheben. In der aktuellen Form besteht keinerlei Anreiz, das Fahrverhalten zu ändern, was mindestens genauso viel Einsparpotential hat und hohe Neuwagenpreise mindern zwar die Wegwerfmentalität der Leute, verlangsamen aber auch die Einführung sparmsamer Technologien)


Hm, das mit dem Fahrverhalten ist so ne Sache, die meisten Motoren sind ja afaik garnicht dafür ausgelegt, dass man sie mit der Ökolatsche am fuß permanent untertourig fährt.
Das Gesetz könnte die deutschen Hersteller eventuell ja zwingen, auch mal auf den Hybridzug aufzuspringen. erst wurde bei Rußpartikelfiltern gepennt und gejammert, und aktuell steht die nächste Neuerung an, die geflissentlich ignoriert wird.

Wobei mir neulich von einem TÜV-Mitarbeiter erklärt wurde, der Prius sei garnicht so grün, da die Herstellung der Hybridkisten aufwendiger sei und mehr Schadstoffe verursache als der Bau eines normalen Autos. stimmt das?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wobei mir neulich von einem TÜV-Mitarbeiter erklärt wurde, der Prius sei garnicht so grün, da die Herstellung der Hybridkisten aufwendiger sei und mehr Schadstoffe verursache als der Bau eines normalen Autos. stimmt das?


Ja da hab ich auch schon mal was drüber gelesen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - was bitte schön soll daran nicht zu schaffen sein?


Nun, die 120g/km sind für einen Kleinwagen ein Klacks, für einen mittelprächtigen Mittelklasse Wagen mit etwas Leistung schauts ganz anders aus, hier ist man noch ziemlich weit davon entfernt.

Es hängt also stark vom Autotyp bzw der klasse ab, wieviel der verbraucht.
Ich finds von der EU ziemlich dreist, vorzuschreiben, was ein Auto künftig verbrauchen darf, vorallendingen wenns in solchen Dimensionen ist...

Zumal es doch den Käufern überlassen sein sollte, was die für Autos kaufen und was sie verbrauchen, hier irgendeinen Quatsch krampfhaft einzuführen, nur um die französische Kleinwagen Wirtschaft zu stärken ist ziemlich daneben (yep, von denen kams AFAIR, die haben nämlich keine Autos über 200PS, der V6 im 407 mit 211PS ist das stärkste was PSA hat)...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits einige Autos, die das schaffen (du verlinkst ja selbst ein nicht unbedingt kleines) und die 95g/km gelten nicht "etwas später", sondern in 11 Jahren.


Es geht nicht darum, das es keine Autos gibt, die das nicht schaffen.
Es geht darum, das diese Werte nicht von jedem Auto zu schaffen sind.

Das diese Werte von einem Schuhkarton, der von einem max. 1l 3 Zylinder angetrieben wird, zu schaffen ist, sollte klar sein.

ABer schon bei einem mittelprächtigen Mittelklasse Wagen wie einem Ford Mondeo schauts schon wieder schlecht aus... 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: Vor 11 Jahren waren die Autos nicht selten 20% leichter und haben 50% mehr verbraucht.


Sorry, aber das ist einfach nicht wahr.
So schlecht waren die Autos nun wirklich nicht, so viel wie du hier schreibst, hat sich auch nicht getan.

Wenn ich so meinen Toyota mit aktuellen Autos ähnlicher Hubraum bzw Leistungsklasse vergleiche, so hat sich hier nicht soo viel getan, es gibt sogar den einen oder anderen, der so ein mindestens 15 Jahre altes Auto mit unter 10l/100km fährt (mit Handschaltung)



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu halten sich die Aufpreise sehr in Grenzen und kann bestenfalls als Anreiz gesehen werden, die Verbräuche nicht weiter zu steigern. Nehm ich z.B. mal nen ja doch eher schweren und großen Passat der 4. Generation mit seinen rund 8l/100km, dann könnte es sich ein Hersteller sogar erlauben, die bis dahin ein Vierteljahrhundert (!) alte Technik unverändert im Jahre 2020


Das kann sich nichtmal heute ein Hersteller erlauben (OK, außer VW/Audi, aber lassen wir das)!

Der Rest tut hier schon allerhand für den Verbrauch, nur kann man halt einen 3,6l B6 (ev. mit Turbo) und über 200kW Leistung schlecht mit 5l bewegen, 10l/100km sind aber auch nicht schlecht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (wenn dann auch die Höchststrafe von 95€/g greift) zu verkaufen und die 9000€ Strafzahlung würden, bezogen auf einen ehemaligen Neupreis von rund 30000€ vermutlich niedriger ausfallen, als die Einsparungen, die allein die verbilligte Fertigung bis dahin gebracht hat.


Wie gesagt, die Hersteller arbeiten schon heute daran, den Verbrauch möglichst niedrig zu bekommen, da man 'Säufer' nicht so wirklich gut verkaufen kann.
Ausnahmen gibts hier natürlich immer wieder, aber hier kann man nicht endlos den Verbrauch nach unten treiben, ein 3l 6 Zylinder Motor muss halt eine gewisse Menge Luft ansaugen und entsprechend eine gewisse Menge an *Kraft*stoff verbrennen, hier tut man auch mit Variabler Ventilsteuerung und Direkteinspritzung sehr viel...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Stark steigende Autopreise gibts da eher wegen ner Inflation - das Gesetz sorgt bestenfalls dafür, dass es nicht noch mehr mehr, meist minder nützlichen Luxus auf Kosten der Umwelt gibt.


1. Die werden gerade durch dieses *Kleinwagengesetz* steigen!
Nicht jeder kann oder will einen Lupo fahren, nicht jeder kann oder will sich mit 'nem 50PS 3 Zylinder zufrieden geben.
Und die Löhne in D sind ja nicht gerade am steigen sondern effektiv am sinken...

2. Sollte so eine Marktregulierung nicht vom Markt selber erfolgen und nicht vom Gesetzgeber?!
Diese 'neiddebatte' geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven, wenn jemand einen dicken Benz SL500 fahren will, soll er doch, ist doch sein Bier, was er mit seinem Geld macht, was für ein Recht hab ich, ihm das zu verbieten oder mich drüber zu freuen, das er den SL500 bald nicht mehr fahren 'darf'.

Unterm Strich ists nämlcih genau das, was diese Regelung bewirken soll: die Deutschen Autobauer benachteiligen, so dass die Französischen und Italienischen Hersteller besser dastehen, denn die haben, wie ich oben schon sagte, keine starken Motoren, insbesondere die Franzosen nicht.
Da hat kein Hersteller V8 Motoren wohingegen jeder Deutscher Hersteller V8 und V10 Motoren im Programm hat.

Diese Regelung ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum Porsche Volkswagen kaufte!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (In einem muss ich dir aber recht geben: Das Grundprinzip des Gesetzes ist mangelhaft, sinnvoller wäre es natürlich, derartige Aufschläge direkt auf das Öl zu erheben.


Das ist noch schlechter, sorry, aber du hast die Konsequenz dieser Forderung ganz und garnicht bedacht!

Du vergisst nämlich, das es da draußen 'ne Menge Leute gibt, die sich garkein 'modernes' Auto leisten können und so weiterhin ihren 'Spritfresser' fahren - notgedrungen.
Mit so einer Regelung würdest du nur die Pendler treffen, die täglich mehrere (hundert) Kilometer fahren, das würde die Wirtschaft treffen, die dann wieder die Preise erhöhen müsste, so dass die arbeitende Bevölkerung noch weniger Geld haben, besonders die, die so einigermaßen noch über die Runden kommen.

Und so ein Skoda Fabia mit 1.4l Motor ist nicht gerade sehr spaßig zu fahren, das Fahrwerk ist Mist, der Motor läuft unrund und vibriert, die Sitze sind ziemlicher Mist und auch nicht besonders gut fürn Rücken...
Kleinstwagen sind hier noch schlimmer bzw unkomfortabler...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Form besteht keinerlei Anreiz, das Fahrverhalten zu ändern, was mindestens genauso viel Einsparpotential hat und hohe Neuwagenpreise mindern zwar die Wegwerfmentalität der Leute, verlangsamen aber auch die Einführung sparmsamer Technologien)


Du meinst, das man die Leute noch mehr dazu 'überredet' "langsamer" zu fahren und um jeden Preis sprit zu sparen?!
Die meisten Leute denken doch nur an sich und nicht daran, das hinter ihnen auch noch jemand fährt, was dann wieder zu Staus führt, was dann wieder zu höheren CO2 Ausstößen und so weiter führt.

Und genau hier müsste man ansetzen -> Staus vermeiden und möglichst zu verhindern. Hier bei mir gibts im Sommer auch regelmäßig Kilometerlange Staus.
Und weißt was der Grund dafür ist?
Die Parkplatzsuche mit Schrittgeschwindigeit in der Innenstadt, die die 'Hauptverkehrsstraße' ist...


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hm, das mit dem Fahrverhalten ist so ne Sache, die meisten Motoren sind ja afaik garnicht dafür ausgelegt, dass man sie mit der Ökolatsche am fuß permanent untertourig fährt.
> Das Gesetz könnte die deutschen Hersteller eventuell ja zwingen, auch mal auf den Hybridzug aufzuspringen. erst wurde bei Rußpartikelfiltern gepennt und gejammert, und aktuell steht die nächste Neuerung an, die geflissentlich ignoriert wird.


Die Motoren können garnicht dafür ausgelegt sein, hier wird dann mit sehr viel Verschleiß gefahren, besonders an den Pleul und Kurbelwellenlagern, so dass man hier dann irgendwann einen Motorschaden bekommen wird, daran kann man nichts ändern, das ist Bauartbedingt.

Wobei Untertourig garnicht so toll ist, das steigert nämlich den Verbrauch!
Bei Verbrennungsmotoren ists nämlich so, das die Effizienz in einem bestimmten Drehzahlbereich am besten ist, ist man drüber steigt der Verbrauch, ist man drunter, steigt er ebenso. Auch und gerade lange, 'sanfte' Beschleunigungsvorgänge sind das, was Sprit kostet, das halten nicht, daher ists sinnvoller möglichst schnell zu beschleunigen, bei 3000 Drehungen dann zu schalten (Benziner) und dann die Geschwindigkeit zu halten.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wobei mir neulich von einem TÜV-Mitarbeiter erklärt wurde, der Prius sei garnicht so grün, da die Herstellung der Hybridkisten aufwendiger sei und mehr Schadstoffe verursache als der Bau eines normalen Autos. stimmt das?


Ja, das stimmt durchaus.
Besonders die Herstellung der Akkus ist nicht gerad ohne, aber auch die Materialien spielen hier 'ne Rolle...

Die 'Ökofritzen' sind leider so verlogen, das sie nur den Verbrauch des Autos sehen, nicht aber die Energie die zur Herstellung aufgewendet werden muss.
So ist z.B. der Audi A2, der ja recht sparsam ist, 'ne ziemliche Umweltsau, während bei ziemlich einfachen (amerikanischen) Autos in der Herstellung relativ wenig Energie verbraucht wird.

Hier unterstelle ich den Ökos mal, das sie hier eher den Gleichheitsgedanken fördern sprich alle Leute haben das gleiche (kleine) Auto zu fahren, was sie sich nicht leisten können, darf auch kein anderer haben...


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 2. Sollte so eine Marktregulierung nicht vom Markt selber erfolgen und nicht vom Gesetzgeber?!
> Diese 'neiddebatte' geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven, wenn jemand einen dicken Benz SL500 fahren will, soll er doch, ist doch sein Bier, was er mit seinem Geld macht, was für ein Recht hab ich, ihm das zu verbieten oder mich drüber zu freuen, das er den SL500 bald nicht mehr fahren 'darf'.



kann von mir aus jeder nen sl 500 fahren, solange er nicht anderen mit dem ausgestossenen co2 schadet...



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ausnahmen gibts hier natürlich immer wieder, aber hier kann man nicht endlos den Verbrauch nach unten treiben, ein 3l 6 Zylinder Motor muss halt eine gewisse Menge Luft ansaugen und entsprechend eine gewisse Menge an *Kraft*stoff verbrennen, hier tut man auch mit Variabler Ventilsteuerung und Direkteinspritzung sehr viel...



wers braucht, es geht eben genau darum das es da draußen viel zu viele leute gibt, die einen wagen fahren der UNNÖTIG viel sprit verbraucht...

Fakt ist: auch mit einem 150 ps auto mit 4 zylindern kann man deutlich mehr als 200 fahren, was in JEDER lebenssituation reicht, und auch komfortable zu fahren ist... wenn man das nun mit verfügbarar technologie kreuzt kann man das schaffen... wenn man denn will

aber wozu moderne technologie in den massenmarkt bringen, die etwas teurer ist und die gewinne etwas schmälern könnte, wenn man machen darf was man will, nicht wahr???

wer sportlich fahren will (sprich über 250, bzw mit mehr als 200PS) soll sich auf die rennstrecken verziehen PUNKT



			
				Stefan Payne;380025
Du meinst schrieb:
			
		

> staus vermeidet man durch vorrausschauendes fahren, nicht durch dicke autos....
> 
> und deine argumentation mit den staus und dem co2 ausstoss...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

exa schrieb:


> wers braucht, es geht eben genau darum das es da draußen viel zu viele leute gibt, die einen wagen fahren der UNNÖTIG viel sprit verbraucht...


Nein, gibt es nicht, denn ab einer bestimmten Leistungsklasse steigt der Spritverbrauch nur sehr sehr leicht an.

Sprich 'ne Corvette mit dickem 5.7l V8 und 500PS kann man ebenso mit 10l fahren wie manch einen mittelprächtigen Mittelklasse Wagen - nur ists immer noch geiler eine Corvette mit 10l zu fahren als einen Mondeo 



exa schrieb:


> Fakt ist: auch mit einem 150 ps auto mit 4 zylindern kann man deutlich mehr als 200 fahren, was in JEDER lebenssituation reicht, und auch komfortable zu fahren ist... wenn man das nun mit verfügbarar technologie kreuzt kann man das schaffen... wenn man denn will


1. Wen interessiert die Endgeschwindigkeit?!
Das ist doch *völlig irrelevant* und interessiert niemanden!

2. Was hier interessanter zu wissen wäre, wäre der Bereich, wo das AUto nicht allzu viel mehr braucht, z.B. ist der Unterschied im Verbrauch bei meinem Toyota zwischen 130 und 160 auf der Autobahn ziemlich gering, beim Skoda siehts wohl anders aus, aufgrund der Drehzahl (stichwort Vollast Anreicherung)

3. Ob die 150PS reichen oder nicht, hängt stark vom Fahrzeug(gewicht) ab!
Außerdem ists doch jedem selbst überlassen, ob er sich mit 90, 150 oder 240PS zufrieden gibt, meinst nicht auch?

Wobei hier eher zu wenig Leistung ein Problem ist, denn das stresst wirklich!
Genau wie ein nicht gut laufender Motor, den einen mehr, den anderen weniger...



exa schrieb:


> aber wozu moderne technologie in den massenmarkt bringen, die etwas teurer ist und die gewinne etwas schmälern könnte, wenn man machen darf was man will, nicht wahr???


Weil man von der Konkurenz dazu gezwungen ist?!

Schau dir mal an, was so ein BMW oder Porsche verbraucht und jetzt vergleich das mal mit 'nem Mercedes oder insbesondere Audi??

Erstere sind für das was sie bieten sehr sparsam, letzterer ist hingegen ein regelrechter Säufer, brauchen in der Praxis durchaus auch mal 2-3l/100km mehr denn die Konkurenz.


exa schrieb:


> wer sportlich fahren will (sprich über 250, bzw mit mehr als 200PS) soll sich auf die rennstrecken verziehen PUNKT


Was hat die gefahrene Geschwindigkeit mit sportlichkeit zu tun?!
Ist genau so ein Blödsinn wie dicker Motor = sportlich.

Bei meiner 'Fat Lady' würd ich nichtmal im Traum dran denken, das Auto als sportlich zu bezeichnen, ganz im Gegenteil...


Und ganz ab davon ist schon der Anteil an Autos, der in der Lage ist, 200km/h wirklich deutlich zu überschreiten bei unter 10%...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2008)

_edit: Aaargh.  Habt ihr kein Bett? Das hier ist jedenfalls ne Antwort auf Adrenalizes Post zum Prius, dass auch das letzte war, als ich den Thread geöffnet habe  _

Gerade die Akkus sind tatsächlich recht aufwendig und auch die Zutaten wachsen auch nicht gerade auf Bäumen.
Wer mit dem Ding nur Brötchen fährt, tut der Umwelt wirklich keinen besonderen gefallen.

Wer nur Autobahn fährt übrigens auch nicht - im Prinzip ist Hybrid in Privatfahrzeugen somit gar nicht mal so DIE grüne Technologie, denn wirklich sinn macht er in seiner heutigen Form vor allem in Szenarien, in denen man meistens auch ein Fahrrad nehmen könnte.
(In z.B. Linienbussen wäre die Technik dagegen genial - aber wer pennt nochmal? Genau. Mercedes, M.A.N.,...  )


----------



## Fabi-O (8. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist es so unverstänlich, wie man das Autofahren an sich und im Besonderen das Fahren viel zu schwerer Autos mit was "unter der Haube" so toll finden und dann auch noch u.a. mit den Märchen vom schädlichen untertourigen Fahren verteidigen kann.
Wikipedia sagt dazu: 

PKW-Motoren arbeiten bei hoher Last (Pedal zu 3/4 betätigt) am effizientesten. Ist die hohe Last gegeben, arbeiten die meisten Motoren zwischen 1500 und 3000 U/min am effizientesten, viele Ottomotoren von 2000 bis 4000 U/min.[2] Bei starkem Beschleunigen, starken Steigungen und sehr hohen Geschwindigkeiten ist die hohe Last immer gegeben, deshalb sind diese Drehzahlen dabei optimal. *Diese Situationen sind jedoch recht selten.*
 Meist wird weniger Leistung benötigt. Dann kann dieser Arbeitspunkt (hohe Last, niedrige bis mittlere Drehzahl) nicht erreicht werden. Niedrigere Last (Pedal zu 1/4 betätigt) würde den spezifischen Verbrauch stark erhöhen. Demgegenüber wird durch Hochschalten eine Absenkung der Drehzahl etwa auf 1000 U/min und ein effizienter Arbeitspunkt mit hoher Last erreicht.




Also: "Normales Beschleunigen" bei niedriger Drehzahl ist am spritsparendsten.


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, gibt es nicht, denn ab einer bestimmten Leistungsklasse steigt der Spritverbrauch nur sehr sehr leicht an.
> 
> Sprich 'ne Corvette mit dickem 5.7l V8 und 500PS kann man ebenso mit 10l fahren wie manch einen mittelprächtigen Mittelklasse Wagen - nur ists immer noch geiler eine Corvette mit 10l zu fahren als einen Mondeo



mag sein, aber ganz ehrlich: wenn du die power hast, dann trittst du auch ordentlich aufs gas, um die beschleunigung zu kriegen, und dann ist der verbrauch mal ruck zuck sehr viel höher...

bsp mein schwager, hat nen "fetten audi" der auch in der lage is seine 5l zu fahren... aber er macht trotzdem durch die bank 10l...

und wenn du nur mit 5l fährst mit der schönen corvette, dann kannste auch gleich den mondeo holen, denn das fahren an sich is dann das selbe, nur das "schaut her" und das "boah geil" is anders...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Mir ist es so unverstänlich, wie man das Autofahren an sich und im Besonderen das Fahren viel zu schwerer Autos mit was "unter der Haube" so toll finden und dann auch noch u.a. mit den Märchen vom schädlichen untertourigen Fahren verteidigen kann.


Man kann manche Dinge halt nur verstehen, wenn man sie selbst mal erlebt hat.
Ich selbst durfte mal ein Auto mit Kreiskolbenmotor erleben und momentan einen japanischen 3l Reihen 6er mit Turbo.

Und ein Märchen ists ganz sicher nicht sondern einfach fakt...


exa schrieb:


> mag sein, aber ganz ehrlich: wenn du die power hast, dann trittst du auch ordentlich aufs gas, um die beschleunigung zu kriegen, und dann ist der verbrauch mal ruck zuck sehr viel höher...


Nein, ganz und garnicht!
Hier ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.

Im Toyota findest mich meist eher auf der rechten Spur im Bereich von 130-160 (lt Tacho, das eher nachm Mond geht).
Im Skoda schaut das ganz anders aus, der ist aber auch nicht so 'entspannt' zu fahren wie der Toyota, der immer noch sehr gut von 130 auf 160 beschleunigt.


exa schrieb:


> bsp mein schwager, hat nen "fetten audi" der auch in der lage is seine 5l zu fahren... aber er macht trotzdem durch die bank 10l...


NHaja, Audi...
Schau dir die letzte Top Gear Folge an, der Tel mit der 'Cool Wall', dem muss ich mich hier mal anschließen...
Zumal es objektiv keinen Grund gibt, einen Audi einem BMW oder Benz vorzuziehen....

Wobei hier noch anzumerken ist, das Diesel, besonders wenn sie sehr unrund/schlecht laufen wie die Rumpeldüse bei VAG (auch Trecker Diesel genannt) eher zu einer hektischen Fahrweise animieren als z.B. ein Reinen 6er.


exa schrieb:


> und wenn du nur mit 5l fährst mit der schönen corvette, dann kannste auch gleich den mondeo holen, denn das fahren an sich is dann das selbe, nur das "schaut her" und das "boah geil" is anders...


Es gibt noch mehr als nur das protzen.
Ich hab mir den Toyota nicht 'für andere' gekauft sondern eher für mich (OK, ist gelogen, andere Geschichte).

Es ist auch etwas ganz anderes, wenn man ein Auto mit etwas mehr Leistung unter der Haube fährt als eine 'lahme Ente'.
Ersteinmal ist der Komfort ein anderer von garnicht zu ganz nett, zum anderen auch das Wissen, das du ja könntest, wenn du wolltest, es aber nicht tust, weils gerad keinen Bock drauf hast (ja, sowas geht einem in einer 'dicken Schüssel' durch den Kopf).

Kurz: ein Mondeo fährt sich ganz anders als so eine 'Proletenschleuder'.


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Man kann manche Dinge halt nur verstehen, wenn man sie selbst mal erlebt hat.
> Ich selbst durfte mal ein Auto mit Kreiskolbenmotor erleben und momentan einen japanischen 3l Reihen 6er mit Turbo.
> 
> Und ein Märchen ists ganz sicher nicht sondern einfach fakt...
> ...




du kannst aber nicht von dir auf andere schließen, und das eine proletenschleuder sich anders fährt is mir klar, nur versteh ich nicht, warum man das kleine bisschen "mehr" dann haben muss, wenn du es eh nicht nutzt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

exa schrieb:


> du kannst aber nicht von dir auf andere schließen, und das eine proletenschleuder sich anders fährt is mir klar, nur versteh ich nicht, warum man das kleine bisschen "mehr" dann haben muss, wenn du es eh nicht nutzt...


Ganz einfach: weil ausreichend Leistung schon sehr früh anliegt, so dass man die Leistung, die man hat, nicht nutzen muss, dennoch hat man mehr Leistung als ein 'schwächeres' Gefährt, das man voll ausdreht.

Schau dir mal Das Bild auf dieser Seite an, schon bei 3000 Drehungen leistet dieser Motor 160PS.


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2008)

das kann man aber auch schon mit turbo in kleineren gefährten erreichen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

Nein, kann man nicht, zumal der Turbo auch ganz gewaltige Nachteile hat, z.B. Haltbarkeit, Reaktion und man muss im Betrieb drauf achten, wie mans Auto fährt, z.B. warmfahren aber auch kaltfahren und so weiter...
Du kannst auch einen Motor nicht unendlich aufblasen, da er sonst unfahrbar wird, da der Lag nicht ohne ist und auch die Drehzahl, ab der der Turbo arbeitet.

Du wirst sicherlich festgestellt haben, das ich nicht so unglaublich glücklich darüber bin, das in meinem AUto ein Turbo verbaut ist...


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2008)

trotzdem weiß ich auch nicht wozu, mit dem uralt polo meines vaters, der bei 800 kilo 50 ps hatte, konnte man durchaus flott in die gänge kommen...


----------



## DanielX (8. Dezember 2008)

Da muss ich dem Stefan aber zustimmen, bei gleicher Fahrweise machen sich mehr PS schon bezahlt.

Man kann wie schon gesagt zügiger hochschalten und es ist einfach angenemer.

Und das ist sowieso so ne Sache wie mit NT's wenn du 400W brauchst holst du dir auch kein 400W NT sondern was mehr wegen der Effektivität etc.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Fabi-O (8. Dezember 2008)

exa schrieb:


> trotzdem weiß ich auch nicht wozu, mit dem uralt polo meines vaters, der bei 800 kilo 50 ps hatte, konnte man durchaus flott in die gänge kommen...



Dito. Ein leichteres, kleineres und damit meistens auch kostengünstiges Auto hat einen kleineren Motor und weniger schweren "Schnickschnack" an Bord.
Weniger Masse bedeutet weniger Energie zum Beschleunigen, obwohl die Beschleunigung im Vergleich zum schweren Auto mit großem Motor gleich gross ist.
So hat der Polofahrer pro Liter Sprit also auch eine grössere Beschleunigung.

P.S.: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energiesparende_Fahrweise


----------



## DanielX (8. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt schon aber jetzt halt der Vergleich ich hab mit meinem Scirocco 850kg zu 95PS.

Und wenn jetzt meiner und der Golf gleich beschleunigen würden würde meiner sicherlich für die gleiche Beschleunigung weniger Sprit benötigen.

Und dann kann ich natürlich noch durchdrücken verbrauche dann auch mehr Sprit bin dann aber weg. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ... mit etwas Leistung ...
> Zumal es doch den Käufern überlassen sein sollte, was die für Autos kaufen und was sie verbrauchen, ... Autos über 200PS,...



Meinetwegen darf jeder fahren, was er will.
Er soll nur auch für das Aufkommen, was er damit anrichtet - und da ist eine entsprechende Umlegung von Umweltschäden und sonstigen Folgekosten (z.B. Nahostpolitik) auf den Verbrauch angesagt. (wie schon erwähnt - imho besser auf den Verbrauch in Litern, aber erhöh mal die "Öko"steuer...)

Unter gewissen Umständen (die auf diesem Planeten herschen) sind gewisse Verhaltensweisen halt ein Luxus, den man sich eigentlich nicht leisten kann - oder nur unter Verzicht an anderer Stelle.
Genau das wir hier umgesetzt: Wer sich den Luxus "dicker Schlitten" leisten will, der muss dafür halt auch einen entsprechenden Preis zahlen - es wird ja nicht die Herstellung anderer Fahrzeuge verboten.




> Es geht darum, das diese Werte nicht von jedem Auto zu schaffen sind.
> Das diese Werte von einem Schuhkarton, der von einem max. 1l 3 Zylinder angetrieben wird, zu schaffen ist, sollte klar sein.
> ABer schon bei einem mittelprächtigen Mittelklasse Wagen wie einem Ford Mondeo schauts schon wieder schlecht aus...



Also ich weiß nicht, was n Ford Mondeo für ne Fehlkonstruktion ist, aber obiges Beispiel mit dem schon-recht-alten Passat hab ich mir nicht aus den Fingern, sondern aus eigenem Bestand gezogen.
Die Kiste wiegt ~1,6 Tonnen und hat nen nicht gerade geringen Querschnitt, aber ich fahre dir das Ding mit 6,5l/100km auf der Landstraße (Autobahn 7,5-8, da bin ich dann aber schon am Maximum, was der Verkehr sinnvoll zulässt. Für die Stadt wär hybrid nicht schlecht  ) 
Das ganze wohlgemerkt Benziner, nem viel zu kurzen 5. Gang und jede Menge Material an Bord, dass man sich eigentlich sparen kann (fängt schon bei der Größe des Autos als solches an  )
Da kann mir keiner erzählen, dass es mit der Technik des nächsten Jahrzehnts nicht möglich ist, unter 6l zu kommen bzw. unter 5l für die 1-2 Personentransporter, die heute 99% der Verkehrsaufkommens darstellen.




> Wenn ich so meinen Toyota mit aktuellen Autos ähnlicher Hubraum bzw Leistungsklasse vergleiche, so hat sich hier nicht soo viel getan, es gibt sogar den einen oder anderen, der so ein mindestens 15 Jahre altes Auto mit unter 10l/100km fährt (mit Handschaltung)



Es gibt Leute, die fahren nen Audi 80 mit unter 4l Diesel/100km, wenn es drauf ankommt - das meine ich mit effizienter Fahrweise. (zugegeben, dass sind Leute, die es auf Rekorde anlegen - afaik wurde das aber tatsächlich auf öffentlichen Straßen erreicht)
Aber um mal ein extremes Beispiel zu nehmen:
Ein Golf V wiegt im Extremfall fast das doppelte eines Golf II - muss das sein?
Und dabei ermöglicht es der technische Fortschritt zwischen 87 und 99, dass ein Passat (der ~genauso schwer ist) den gleichen bzw. bei höherer Geschwindigkeit sogar einen niedrigeren Verbrauch hat. (ich weiß, einseitige Beispiele. Aber eigene Erfahrungen sind bequemer als nachschlagen  )

Stellt sich die Frage: Wenn man mal nur die Hälfte der Anstrengungen, die in schweren Luxus geflossen sind, zusätzlich in weniger Verbrauch investiert hätte, wo wären wir dann?



> Der Rest tut hier schon allerhand für den Verbrauch, nur kann man halt einen 3,6l B6 (ev. mit Turbo) und über 200kW Leistung schlecht mit 5l bewegen, 10l/100km sind aber auch nicht schlecht.



Sie oben - wozu sollte man einen 3,6l 1,6tonner bewegen?
Auf typischen deutschen Autobahnen bist du auch mit nem 2l gut dabei und die B6, die mir mit ner Familie drin begegnen, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen - die überwältigende Mehrheit wird offensichtlich von Alleinreisenden ohne sperriges Transportgut genutzt, die genausogut nen Fox fahren könnten.
(und ich vermute mal, die 2mal im Jahr, die sie nen großen Kombi brauchen, könnten sie sich vom eingespaarten Geld den auch bequem leihen)



> Wie gesagt, die Hersteller arbeiten schon heute daran, den Verbrauch möglichst niedrig zu bekommen, da man 'Säufer' nicht so wirklich gut verkaufen kann.



Die Hersteller "arbeiten" da seit Mindestens 15-20 Jahren dran, die Ergebnisse sind aber im Durchschnitt eher bescheiden, obwohl einzelne Machbarkeitsstudien immer wieder bewiesen, dass technisch viel mehr drin wäre.
Offensichtlich fehlt es an (finanziellen - wir sind schließlich kapitalistisch) Anreizen, dass machbare auch umzusetzen. (Siehe z.B. Start-/Stopautomatik: Die war im Golf III Eco n bissl ruppig, aber voll funktionsfähig. Es hat über ein Jahrzehnt, eine ~Verdoppelung der Preise und Vorpreschen anderer Marken gebraucht, bis es jemand mal kurz überarbeitet hat)
Genau diese Anreize schafft die Politik gerade.



> 1. Die werden gerade durch dieses *Kleinwagengesetz* steigen!
> Nicht jeder kann oder will einen Lupo fahren, nicht jeder kann oder will sich mit 'nem 50PS 3 Zylinder zufrieden geben.



Nicht kann?
Okay, ne Großfamilie passt nicht in nen Lupo. Aber in nen Golf (zumindest auf mittleren Strecken - alle 2000+km Fahrer mögen sich melden und nen guten Grund mitbringen) und der lässt sich auch auf 5l/100km drücken.
Wer mehr als ~120PS und 5 Zylinder will: Siehe oben.



> 2. Sollte so eine Marktregulierung nicht vom Markt selber erfolgen und nicht vom Gesetzgeber?!



Keine Ahnung, wer in dem Fall definiert, was "sollte". Aber das Konzept "Markt" weißt nunmal ettliche Lücken auf, die irgendwie gestopft werden müssen, wenn ein einigermaßen brauchbares Ergebniss bei rauskommen soll.
In dem Fall ist es so, dass die Hauptleittragenden (Umwelt, zukünftige Generationen) schlichtweg nicht am Markt teilnehmen (können) und deswegen von jemandem vertreten werden müssen.
Und mit gerade mal ~0,5-1 Jahrhunderten Verspätung ist der Staat auch mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass das sein Job sein könnte.



> Unterm Strich ists nämlcih genau das, was diese Regelung bewirken soll: die Deutschen Autobauer benachteiligen, so dass die Französischen und Italienischen Hersteller besser dastehen, denn die haben, wie ich oben schon sagte, keine starken Motoren, insbesondere die Franzosen nicht.
> Da hat kein Hersteller V8 Motoren wohingegen jeder Deutscher Hersteller V8 und V10 Motoren im Programm hat.



Nur so als Anmerkung: Hersteller beider Ländern haben im Rennsport des öfteren sehr erfolgreich V10 und V12 präsentiert - dass sie sie nicht im Programm haben, liegt schlichtweg am mangelnden Sinn.
(In dem Fall nicht am ökologischen, sondern am Heimatmarkt: Wenn der Käufer nicht mehr dem Irrglauben anhängt, man könne auf Autobahnen des öfteren deutlich über 130 fahren, dann hat er auch kein Interesse mehr, die Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen, die ein Auto, dass das kann, mit sich bringt)



> Du vergisst nämlich, das es da draußen 'ne Menge Leute gibt, die sich garkein 'modernes' Auto leisten können und so weiterhin ihren 'Spritfresser' fahren - notgedrungen.
> Mit so einer Regelung würdest du nur die Pendler treffen, die täglich mehrere (hundert) Kilometer fahren, das würde die Wirtschaft treffen, die dann wieder die Preise erhöhen müsste, so dass die arbeitende Bevölkerung noch weniger Geld haben, besonders die, die so einigermaßen noch über die Runden kommen.



Eine Gesamterhöhung der Steuern kann die Konjunktur treffen, aber das hab ich nicht gefordert. Was ich fordere, ist Einsatz von Steuern im zweiten Sinne des Namens: Lenkend. 
D.h. ich belaste, was ich nicht will (z.B. Energieverbrauch) und besteuere nicht, was ich will (z.B. Arbeitsplätze - Umschlag der Krankenkassenfinanzierung auf Ölpreise wäre mal n Ansatz  )
Zur Geschwindigkeit der Umstellung hab ich auch keine Aussage gemacht, aber wenns gefordert ist:
Imho sollte ein "Trägheitsparagraph" ins Grundgesetzt, der z.B. die maximale Änderung von Belastungen aus rein politischen Gründen auf 10%/Jahr beschränkt.
Dann haben Wirtschaft und Leute genug Zeit, sich an diesem fließenden Übergang zu orientieren. (Und wer nach 10 Jahren immer noch 200km von seinem Arbeitsplatz weglebt, keine Fahrgemeinschaft gebildet hat oder die Bahn zumindest für eine Teilstrecke nutzt, der hat dann wohl in den meisten Fällen einfach nur selbst schuld)



> Und so ein Skoda Fabia mit 1.4l Motor ist nicht gerade sehr spaßig zu fahren, das Fahrwerk ist Mist, der Motor läuft unrund und vibriert, die Sitze sind ziemlicher Mist und auch nicht besonders gut fürn Rücken...
> Kleinstwagen sind hier noch schlimmer bzw unkomfortabler...



Weil kleinmotorisierte Kleinwagen aktuell primär für Leute gebaut werden, die sich nur Grundversorgung leisten könnten.
Man kann auch in einen Kleinwagen ne hochwertige Dämmung und bequeme Sitze verbauen - das macht noch keinen großen Nachteil.
Aber es interessiert nur eine Zielgruppe, die derzeit 2 Klassen höher kauft und der Meinung ist, alles unter 4,80m Länge und 200PS wäre nicht angemessen.
Bringt man die Betriebskosten dieser Kisten auf ein Maß, dass den verursachten Schaden berücksichtigt, wird sich auch das Kaufinteresse auf kleinere, sparsamere aber genauso bequeme Fahrzeuge verschieben - und die Firmen werden reagieren.
Markt eben.



> Du meinst, das man die Leute noch mehr dazu 'überredet' "langsamer" zu fahren und um jeden Preis sprit zu sparen?!
> Die meisten Leute denken doch nur an sich und nicht daran, das hinter ihnen auch noch jemand fährt, was dann wieder zu Staus führt, was dann wieder zu höheren CO2 Ausstößen und so weiter führt.



Sparsamer ist nicht unbedingt langsamer - sondern in erster Linie erstmal gleichmäßiger.
In dem Moment, in dem ich aufhöre einen 10km/h langsameren Vordermann als "Bremser, an dem ich unbedingt vorbei muss" zu sehen, sondern die Situation mit einem "egal, sparen lohnt sich und die paar Minuten sind nicht die Welt" zu sehen, kann ich es mir auch erlauben, einfach mal zu warten, bis die linke Spur frei ist, damit ich bequem überholen kann.

Die Höchstgeschwindigkeit wird sicherlich trotzdem deutlich sinken - aber auch dass führt zu einer deutlichen Staureduzierung:
Zum einen ist es nunmal so, dass Fahrzeuge mit deutlich unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit nicht mehrheitlich auf der gleichen Spur fahren können. 80 ganz rechts ist durch LKWs vorgegeben (und solange der Verkehr nicht auf die Schiene kommt, kann man da auch nichts dran ändern) - will ich zusätzlich 100, 120, 140, 180 und 220 unterbringen, brauch ich halt 5 Spuren pro Richtung. Hab ich nicht -> Konflikte, Unfälle, unnötige Bremsmanöver, Überholprobleme, über längere Sicht rücksichtslosere Fahrweise damit man überhaupt mal zum Zug kommt.
Sind auf der Strecke nur noch 100 und 130 unterwegs, kann man gemütlich auf ner 3 spurigen Autobahn durchfahren, jeder der mal längere Strecken in Italien oder z.T. Frankreich unterwegs war, wird das bestätigen. (Frankreich weniger - da sind einfach zu oft zu große Abstände zwischen den Städten und weniger Leute auf der Autobahn unterwegs, was dann nicht mehr vergleichbar ist. Aber z.B. Rom-Neapel ist locker genauso voll wie Hannover-Kassel, aber wesentlich angenehmer und trotzdem zügiger zu fahren)



> Und weißt was der Grund dafür ist?
> Die Parkplatzsuche mit Schrittgeschwindigeit in der Innenstadt, die die 'Hauptverkehrsstraße' ist...



"Fahrrad"
"öffentliche Verkehrsmittel"
"Park&Ride"

Dass das Auto für die Innenstadt die schlechteste aller denkbaren Lösungen ist, sollte wohl klar sein.
(Zugegeben liegt da z.T. auch am Angebot - aber guck dir mal die Reaktionen an, wenn neue Bahnlinien geschaffen werden sollen, die Mittel dafür aber aus dem Straßenbau abgezogen werden müssen...)



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> ...das ist Bauartbedingt.
> 
> Wobei Untertourig garnicht so toll ist, das steigert nämlich den Verbrauch!
> Bei Verbrennungsmotoren ists nämlich so, das die Effizienz in einem bestimmten Drehzahlbereich am besten ist, ist man drüber steigt der Verbrauch, ist man drunter, steigt er ebenso. Auch und gerade lange, 'sanfte' Beschleunigungsvorgänge sind das, was Sprit kostet, das halten nicht, daher ists sinnvoller möglichst schnell zu beschleunigen, bei 3000 Drehungen dann zu schalten (Benziner) und dann die Geschwindigkeit zu halten.



Ja, das ist bauartbedingt - nämlich durch die Auslegung der aktuellen Bauart.
Es ist kein Problem, Motoren zu bauen, die ihre maximale Effizienz bei 300 statt 3000 Umdrehungen haben. Man macht es aber nicht, da maximale Leistung besser zu vermarkten ist, als maximale Effizienz.

(zugegeben: n 300rpm Motor hat ggf. ein etwas schlechte Leistungs/Gewichtverhältniss. Aber 1500rpm wäre schon mal n Ansatz. Von so tollen Dingen wie "harter hybrid", die man mal weiterentwickeln könnte, ganz abgesehen)



> Die 'Ökofritzen' sind leider so verlogen, das sie nur den Verbrauch des Autos sehen, nicht aber die Energie die zur Herstellung aufgewendet werden muss.
> So ist z.B. der Audi A2, der ja recht sparsam ist, 'ne ziemliche Umweltsau, während bei ziemlich einfachen (amerikanischen) Autos in der Herstellung relativ wenig Energie verbraucht wird.



uhhhh. Böse "Ökofritzen".
Blöde Frage: Der A2 wurde mit der gleichen Technik wie der A8 gebaut.
Was ist ökologisch sinnvoller? 
Eben.
Die amerikanischen Autos werden für was für Fahrbedingungen&-strecken und somit Lebenszeitverbrauch konstruiert? 
Eben.
...

Wo ich dir aber rechtgeben muss: 
Das Problem wird von allen Seiten oft sehr eindimensional angegangen.
Man muss aber auch klar sagen: Es handelt sich durch die Bank nicht um Diskussionen von Technikern über das machbare, sondern von Lobbyisten, Politikern und Interessenverbänden über das Sinnvolle und die werden auch nicht geführt, um den Gegenüber zu überzeugen - sondern die Breite Bevölkerungsmasse.
Da der Durchschnitts-Bild-Leser aber z.T. schon mit der Überlegung "Ölreserven reichen nicht ewig" bis an den Rand seiner intellektuellen Leistungsbereitschaft gefordert ist(nicht -kapazität, obwohl das stellenweise auch zu befürchten ist), erübrigen sich komplexe Diskussionen mit dieser Zielsetzung.

Das nur den "Ökofritzen" vorzuhalten, ist aber auf genauso tiefem Niveau, schließlich macht die Autoindustrie mit ihrem "Arbeitsplatzverlust" genau das gleiche. (Richtiger: "Wenn die Änderungen schneller gefordert werden, als wir sie nach jahrelangem Tiefschlaf umsetzen können, könnte bei Beibehaltung des starken Konkurrenzkampfes untereinander unsere Absätze auf dem deutschen Markt, der für uns gar nicht sooo wichtig ist, die Umsätze zurückgehen, was für uns ein zusätzlicher Anreiz wäre, endlich die tausenden eigentlich nicht benötigten Beschäftigten loszuwerden und größere Teile unserer Produktion endgültig in Länder zu verlagern, in denen wir uns nicht an all die Standards halten müssen, die wir uns hier auf unsere Fahnen geschrieben haben, um besser dazustehen. Und überhaupt hat sich die Politik rauszuhalten)




> Hier unterstelle ich den Ökos mal, das sie hier eher den Gleichheitsgedanken fördern sprich alle Leute haben das gleiche (kleine) Auto zu fahren, was sie sich nicht leisten können, darf auch kein anderer haben...



Würd an deiner Stelle mal so weitreichende und unhaltbare Unterstellungen sein lassen, könnte sich jemand persönlich angegriffen fühlen...




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sprich 'ne Corvette mit dickem 5.7l V8 und 500PS kann man ebenso mit 10l fahren wie manch einen mittelprächtigen Mittelklasse Wagen - nur ists immer noch geiler eine Corvette mit 10l zu fahren als einen Mondeo



Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass "geiles Feeling" wohl eher unter "nicht notwendiger Krempel, den der Staat ruhig teuer machen darf, wenn er der Allgemeinheit schadet" fällt:
Spricht irgendwas dagegen, für das ganz-normal-aber-mit-Proletenschleuder-und-nie-genutztem-Potential-zur-Arbeit-fahren eine Elise zu nehmen, die bei gleichen Fahrstil mit ner ordentlichen Abstimmung zwischen Getriebe und Motorsteuerung (k.A. ob die gegeben ist - wieder eine Frage der Kundenwünsche) vermutlich bei 5l landet und selbst dann, wenn man sich mal auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit nen ordentlichen Ritt erlauben will, ne schwere Corvette zum 5 Uhr Tee vernascht?


----------



## Zoon (8. Dezember 2008)

exa schrieb:


> du kannst aber nicht von dir auf andere schließen, und das eine proletenschleuder sich anders fährt is mir klar, nur versteh ich nicht, warum man das kleine bisschen "mehr" dann haben muss, wenn du es eh nicht nutzt...



Weil es sich mit etwas mehr Leistung halt immer etwas souveräner fährt. Sein Toyota kann die Richtgeschwindigkeit auch Bergauf voll beladen bei Gegenwind souverän halten, mach das selbe nochmal mit ner 1.0er Zwiebacksäge.

Ist doch im Prinzip wie alle hier, die Top Grakas im Rechner haben, deren Power aber nur evtl 1/3 der Rechnerbetriebszeit genutzt wird. Ein Vorschlag das alle PCGH Nutzer nur noch eine GF9400 besitzen dürfen stößt nicht allgemein auf Gegenliebe.


----------



## GoZoU (8. Dezember 2008)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir uns rein technisch und werkstoffseitig schon an den Grenzen bewegen. Da muss in den nächsten Jahren schon etwas revolutionäres passieren um die Wirkungsgrade von Otto- und Dieselmotoren weiter zu steigern.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Gerade die Akkus sind tatsächlich recht aufwendig und auch die Zutaten wachsen auch nicht gerade auf Bäumen.
> Wer mit dem Ding nur Brötchen fährt, tut der Umwelt wirklich keinen besonderen gefallen.


Naja, laut ADAC müsste eine Hybridkarre dann am meisten bringen, wenn man sie viel fährt, und vor allem viel im Stadtverkehr bzw. mit Elektromotor, dann sparen sie Sprit und pusten hinten weniger Dreck raus als vergleichbare grüne Diesel.
Wobei der Strom natürlich so eine Sache ist, momentan produzieren Elektroautos ja indirekt mehr Dreck als sparsame Diesel (Polo Bluemotion z.B.)


> Wer nur Autobahn fährt übrigens auch nicht - im Prinzip ist Hybrid in Privatfahrzeugen somit gar nicht mal so DIE grüne Technologie, denn wirklich sinn macht er in seiner heutigen Form vor allem in Szenarien, in denen man meistens auch ein Fahrrad nehmen könnte.
> (In z.B. Linienbussen wäre die Technik dagegen genial - aber wer pennt nochmal? Genau. Mercedes, M.A.N.,...  )


Ich denke ein vorteil von Hybridautos im Stop and go Stadtverkehr wäre die Senkung des City-Smogs. die Stadtluft wäre schon spürbar sauberer, wenn die meisten Autos und LKWs mit Elektromotor von Ampel zu ampel sprinten würden.

Was ich am Hybrid gutfinde ist, dass auch bewährte Technik zum Einsatzkommt und Freunde des Verbrennungsmotors nicht völlig auf ihr Brummen verzichten müssen. Ist natürlich keine ultimative oder langfristige grüne Lösung, aber in Anbetracht der Super- und Dieselpreise fast schon sinnvoller als ein nagelnder Diesel.

Besser wären natürlich grünere und effizientere Akkus und saubere Erzeugung von Strom. Der wirkungsgrad von eMotoren ist ja eh besser, oder? an Leistung und Beschleunigung sollte es da nicht mangeln.

Der Kleinwagenmarkt ist momentan eh der populärste, ich denke dass hier auch die ersten Neuerungen kommen werden in Zukunft. Zumindest in urbanen Gegenden fährt man ja allein schon ob der Parkplatznot eher kleinere Wagen bzw. hat einen großen und einen kleinen.
Aber größere autos haben schon auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung, solange man es mit den PS und der motorgröße nicht übertreibt (auf 12-Zylinder schiel...)



GoZoU schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir uns rein technisch und werkstoffseitig schon an den Grenzen bewegen. Da muss in den nächsten Jahren schon etwas revolutionäres passieren um die Wirkungsgrade von Otto- und Dieselmotoren weiter zu steigern.


Ich denke da wird es ganz neue Motorkonzepte brauchen. Brennstoffzelle, eMotor usw. Antrieblösungen, die schon jetzt effizienter arbeiten. der ADAC hat ja momentan im Heft eine Serie dazu.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Dezember 2008)

GoZoU schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir uns rein technisch und werkstoffseitig schon an den Grenzen bewegen. Da muss in den nächsten Jahren schon etwas revolutionäres passieren um die Wirkungsgrade von Otto- und Dieselmotoren weiter zu steigern.
> 
> MfG
> GoZoU




Verbrennungsmotoren sind schon lange am Ende. E-Motoren die einzige Alternative.


----------



## GoZoU (8. Dezember 2008)

Das ist wohl wahr. Die Verbesserungen bewegen sich schon lange in winzigen Bereichen, am meisten bei Spritsparen dürften wohl die "zusätzlichen" Gänge bringen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Dezember 2008)

Genau, und wenn wir uns an den fehlenden Sound gewöhnt haben, werden wir mit einer viel dynamischeren Kraftentfaltung belohnt. Nur die Akkutechnologie muss noch erheblich besser werden. 
Aber ein Motor mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 0,9 und mehr ist einfach das non plus ultra.


----------



## DanielX (8. Dezember 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Verbrennungsmotoren sind schon lange am Ende. E-Motoren die einzige Alternative.



Sehe ich auch so 100% fertig entwickelt ist der Otto-Motor zwar sicherlich noch nicht aber fast.

Ich finde es aber generell falsch den Benzin-Motor mit diesem Gesetzt zu strafen anstatt lieber andere Konzepte zu förden.

Ich sehe es als sehr wichtige an vom Öl weg zu kommen warum weil das Geld in Deutschland bleibt wen wir uns Selbstversorgen können.

Ich vertrete eh die Meinug das der Staat mehr fördern sollte anstatt zu reglementieren.

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie oben - wozu sollte man einen 3,6l 1,6tonner bewegen?


Weils Spaß macht und man es möchte?!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf typischen deutschen Autobahnen bist du auch mit nem 2l gut dabei und die B6, die mir mit ner Familie drin begegnen, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen


Stimmt, gibt ja nur Subarus Legacy, der einen B6 Motor hat und in dem eine Familie passt.
Verbrauch ist übrigens auch bei ~10l/100km, lt Spritmonitor, dafür 4WD.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Hersteller "arbeiten" da seit Mindestens 15-20 Jahren dran, die Ergebnisse sind aber im Durchschnitt eher bescheiden, obwohl einzelne Machbarkeitsstudien immer wieder bewiesen, dass technisch viel mehr drin wäre.
> Offensichtlich fehlt es an (finanziellen - wir sind schließlich kapitalistisch) Anreizen, dass machbare auch umzusetzen. (Siehe z.B. Start-/Stopautomatik: Die war im Golf III Eco n bissl ruppig, aber voll funktionsfähig. Es hat über ein Jahrzehnt, eine ~Verdoppelung der Preise und Vorpreschen anderer Marken gebraucht, bis es jemand mal kurz überarbeitet hat)
> Genau diese Anreize schafft die Politik gerade.


Ja, es gibt diese Planungen und Versuche.
Der erste Hybrid ist ja auch schon über 100 Jahre alt, der nächste mir bekannte, war der Audi 100 Duo, aber den hat keiner gekauft.
Warum?! Weil er einfach viel zu teuer war, entsprechend wenige habens gekauft.

Der ach so tolle Lupo 3L war einfach nur eine Fehlkonstruktion, die völlig am Markt vorbei ging!
Die Automatik soll wohl sehr lahm gewesen sein und die eh schon lahme Kiste weiter verlangsamt haben, so dass das Autochen für die Stadt ungeeignet ist.
Für Langstrecke wars zu laut/unkomfortabel, wer sollte dieses Auto also kaufen?!

Gleiches übrigens auch bei den von der dt. Industrie bevorzugten CNG Modellen.
Die Nachteile sind z.B. starker Leistungsverlust, Reichweiten von 100-200km.
Wer soll sich sowas kaufen?! oder fahren...
Hier hat man eindeutig aufs falsche Pferd gesetzt, glücklicherweise merkt mans solangsam...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht kann?
> Okay, ne Großfamilie passt nicht in nen Lupo. Aber in nen Golf (zumindest auf mittleren Strecken - alle 2000+km Fahrer mögen sich melden und nen guten Grund mitbringen) und der lässt sich auch auf 5l/100km drücken.
> Wer mehr als ~120PS und 5 Zylinder will: Siehe oben.


Es soll Leute geben, die etwas anspruchsvoller sind, die einfach nicht mit so einem Elefantenschuh umgehen können, zumal hier meist auch schlechte Fahrwerke drin sitzen, von den Motoren oder der schlechten bis nicht vorhandene Dämmung der außengeräusche...

Schonmal einen Lupo 1.0 gefahren??
Ich hatte dieses 'Vergnügen' schonmal, momentan 'darf' ich auch einen Skoda Fabia 1.4l fahren...

Siehe weiter oben -> mieser Motor, keine Leistung (daher Stress, gerad bei Autobahnauffahrten oder Kreuzungen), mieses Fahrwerk, bei dem einem teilweise mulmig wird, Windanfälligkeit...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wer in dem Fall definiert, was "sollte". Aber das Konzept "Markt" weißt nunmal ettliche Lücken auf, die irgendwie gestopft werden müssen, wenn ein einigermaßen brauchbares Ergebniss bei rauskommen soll.
> In dem Fall ist es so, dass die Hauptleittragenden (Umwelt, zukünftige Generationen) schlichtweg nicht am Markt teilnehmen (können) und deswegen von jemandem vertreten werden müssen.
> Und mit gerade mal ~0,5-1 Jahrhunderten Verspätung ist der Staat auch mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass das sein Job sein könnte.



Du bist also der Meinung, das man den Verbrauch einer Grafikkarte auf 20W begrenzen sollte?
DU bist also der Meinung, das man den Verbrauch eines Prozessors auf 25W begrenzen sollte??
Und demnach müsste man also die gesamte Aufnahme eines Personacomputers auf maximal 100W begrenzen, das reicht ja locker flockig aus.

Ist übrigens genausoein Blödsinn, wie das geplante Verbot der normalen Glühbirne...
Ersteinmal sind die Produktionskosten bzw die dafür benötigte Energie, verschwindend gering, auch sind in so einem Glühlämpchen idR keine giftigen Stoffe drin!
Nur Stahl, bisserl Wolfram, Glas und etwas Lot (was auch schon das giftigste sein dürfte), ansonsten ist nichtmal Luft dadrin sondern ein Vakuum.

Bei der Leuchtstoffröhre bzw Energiesparlampe schauts ganz anders aus!
Allein schon die ganze Elektronik darin...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn der Käufer nicht mehr dem Irrglauben anhängt, man könne auf Autobahnen des öfteren deutlich über 130 fahren, dann hat er auch kein Interesse mehr, die Nachteile in Kauf zu nehmen, die ein Auto, dass das kann, mit sich bringt


Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn?!

Ersteinmal hat die Leistung der Autos rein garnichts mit der AUtobahn zu tun, das ist einfach ganz großer Unfug!
Siehe z.B. mal in CH, da fahren einige Autos rum, die weit mehr Leistung haben als der Schnitt in d.

Ganz ab davon bin ich heute erst 180 gefahren, auf der Autobahn, das geht also schon noch.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, das ist bauartbedingt - nämlich durch die Auslegung der aktuellen Bauart.
> Es ist kein Problem, Motoren zu bauen, die ihre maximale Effizienz bei 300 statt 3000 Umdrehungen haben. Man macht es aber nicht, da maximale Leistung besser zu vermarkten ist, als maximale Effizienz.


Öh, du weißt aber schon, was für Hubräume wir hier haben und was für Hubräume die 300rpm Motoren haben?!

Da haben wir dann mal locker flockig das 10 Fache und auch ein 16 Stufen Getriebe...
Und das die so groß sind, das man sie garnicht erst in PKWs bekommen könnte...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> uhhhh. Böse "Ökofritzen".
> Blöde Frage: Der A2 wurde mit der gleichen Technik wie der A8 gebaut.
> Was ist ökologisch sinnvoller?


Es geht mir hier primär um die Heuchelei und sehr einseitige Sichtweise der Ökos!

Es ist ja nicht so, das Autos auf Feldern wachsen oder vom Himmel fallen - nein, sie müssen produziert werden!
Und eben genau das wird gerne unter den Teppich gekehrt, obwohls nicht unwichtig ist...

*Und Sinnvoller ists ein Auto so zu bauen, das es auch möglichst ökologisch vertretbar ist, das bei der Produktion schon möglichst viel Energie gespart wird, das die Rohstoffe, die man verwendet, möglichst biologisch sind*
Und nicht einfach irgendwie Energie raushauen, bei der Produktion, so dass man dann ein Auto hat, das 'grün ausschaut' aber eigentlich 'ne Umweltsau ist - wie der Audi A2 oder wie der Toyota Prius!

[highlight]Die ökologischten Autos der Welt sind Porsches![/highlight]
Aus dem Grunde weil heute immer noch 80% aller je gebauten Porsches noch existieren sollen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Würd an deiner Stelle mal so weitreichende und unhaltbare Unterstellungen sein lassen, könnte sich jemand persönlich angegriffen fühlen...


Ist aber (leider) die Wahrheit...
Das ist der Hauptgrund, warum man für etwas ist, andere Gründe werden einfach nur vorgeschoben.
Wie eben der "Umweltschutz" Gedanke, der ja, wie hier dargestellt, recht eindimensional vorgetragen wurde....

Wenn ich schon Öko bin, dann bitte gleich richtig und durch und durch und nicht nur wenns mir passt, z.B. weil ich meinem Nachbarn den SL500 nicht gönne!
Entsprechend müsste ich auch für die Verwendung von "Naturstoffen" im Autobau sein, aber auch dafür, das die Autos so gebaut werden, das man sie auch mindestens 20 Jahre lang benutzen kann.

Wenn sich jemand einen Ferrari fährt, dann hat er es idR auch verdient und entsprechend hart gearbeitet.
Wenns ihm glücklich macht, why not?!
Für mich wär ein Ferrari eher nix, da hätt ich lieber andere Autos, aber das ist doch wohl jedem selbst überlassen, was er sich kaufen möchte oder kauft...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Spricht irgendwas dagegen, für das ganz-normal-aber-mit-Proletenschleuder-und-nie-genutztem-Potential-zur-Arbeit-fahren eine Elise zu nehmen,


Yep, denn eine Elise ist ein Auto ohne alles, also kein Komfort, kein garnix, zwar leicht aber sonst nix.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich denke ein vorteil von Hybridautos im Stop and go Stadtverkehr wäre die Senkung des City-Smogs. die Stadtluft wäre schon spürbar sauberer, wenn die meisten Autos und LKWs mit Elektromotor von Ampel zu ampel sprinten würden.


Ich frag mich echt, warum die Citybusse im ach so tollen Deutschland mit stinkenden, rußenden Dieselmotoren angetrieben werden.
Als ich vor über 10 Jahren mal in Polen war, sind mir die *Elektrobusse* aufgefallen, da fährt man also, zumindest in der Stadt, mit elektrischem Strom...




Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was ich am Hybrid gutfinde ist, dass auch bewährte Technik zum Einsatzkommt und Freunde des Verbrennungsmotors nicht völlig auf ihr Brummen verzichten müssen.


naja, der soll ja recht laut sein, der Atkinson Motor im Prius...
Hier sollte man auch unterscheiden zwischen Vollhybrid (Prius) und Mildhybrid, z.B. der alte Honda Civic.

Auch ists sinniger anreize für sparsamere Autos zu schaffen, z.B. die 'hybridlanes' oder Parkplätze für hybridautos in den Staaten.
Hier muss auch jeder Hersteller ein sog. ZLEV anbieten.
Der Toyota Prius gilt als 'ZLEV' (zero level emission vehicle).

Das würd ich eher begrüßen als eine vorschrift, wieviel ein Auto verbrauchen darf...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ist natürlich keine ultimative oder langfristige grüne Lösung, aber in Anbetracht der Super- und Dieselpreise fast schon sinnvoller als ein nagelnder Diesel.


Das Problem ist doch, das wir nur schwer möglich sein wird, unseren Energiebedarf rein 'ökologisch' verträglich zu befriedigen.
Das geht nämlich zumindest beim Betrieb von Fahrzeugen nicht.

Alkohol und ähnliches ist einfach nur völlig dämlich, denn so wird eher Sprit angebaut als Nahrung, da man dafür mehr Geld bekommt.
Ist ja z.B. in Brasilien schon so...
Auch wird hier der Regenwald abgeholzt, damit man mehr Anbaufläche für Kraftstoff hat...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Besser wären natürlich grünere und effizientere Akkus und saubere Erzeugung von Strom. Der wirkungsgrad von eMotoren ist ja eh besser, oder? an Leistung und Beschleunigung sollte es da nicht mangeln.


jap, Elektromotoren sind deutlich besser.
Das Problem ist aber, das man die benötigte ENergie zur Fortbewegung nicht speichern kann, Benzin ist hierfür ein hervorragender Energieträger, der Verbrennungsmotor ist hier auch nicht soo schlecht...

Klar wäre ein Elektromotor besser, aber wie speichert man Energie, um 500km weit zu kommen??
In den 60ern waren ja sogar Autos mit Atomkraftwerken in Entwicklung, sind auch glücklicherweise nie auf den Markt gekommen...



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich denke da wird es ganz neue Motorkonzepte brauchen. Brennstoffzelle, eMotor usw. Antrieblösungen, die schon jetzt effizienter arbeiten. der ADAC hat ja momentan im Heft eine Serie dazu.


Also Wasserstoff ist Meiner Meinung nach ziemlich bescheuert, da man hier ziemlich viel Energie verplempern muss, um das überhaupt zu gewinnen.
bzw  man erzeugt es aus bisher bestehenden Gasen, die könnte man hier aber auch gleich in den Tank kippen und verbrennen, um ein PKW anzutreiben, wäre hier sinniger...

Unterm Strich gibts hier nichts, was uns wirklich zum Ziel führt und wirklich hilft.
Hier haben wir nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera, so weit sind wir noch nicht...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (8. Dezember 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Mir ist es so unverstänlich, wie man das Autofahren an sich und im Besonderen das Fahren viel zu schwerer Autos mit was "unter der Haube" so toll finden und dann auch noch u.a. mit den Märchen vom schädlichen untertourigen Fahren verteidigen kann.



Zu schwer sollte es nicht sein, aber gut gedämmt und verarbeitet mit sportlicher Lenkung und Dampf unter der Haube sollte es schon sein  und falls du es ncith verstehen kannst wie man so etwas gut finden kann, dann bist du wahrscheinlich noch nicht so ein Auto selbst gefahren.

Und was soll das mit den Märchen mit untertourigen Fahren? Ich hab mit nem 1.8l TFSI A3 (160PS) Sportback einen Verbrauch von kombiniert ca. 7,0-7,2 Liter/100km. Als ich mir vor ein paar Wochen einen Opel Corsa 1.2 (80PS) ausgeliehen habe (natürlich nicht freiwillig) habe ich damit auf der gleichen Strecke (mit ähnlichen Schaltvorgängen, also so oft es geht unter 2000 rpm und Geschwindigkeiten) 6,1 Liter/100km vebraucht.
Blos hat das fahren im Opel mal so richtig keinen Spaß gemacht, Lenkung indirekt, Fahrwerk unkonfortabel und zu weich zu gleich, Verarbeitung absoluter Murks und von den Motorunterschied will ich gar nicht reden.

Also was ist an einem Auto mit doppelt so viel Leistung (sogar mehr über das gesamte Drehzahlband gesehen), mehr als doppelt so viel Drehmoment, 300kg mehr Gewicht und eine größere Stirnfläche und nur 1 Liter mehr vebraucht so verwerflich und wieso ist das ein Märchen bei nur 14% Mehrverbrauch? Ich finde die 16% vertretbar, dafür dass der A3 26% mehr wiegt.




exa schrieb:


> du kannst aber nicht von dir auf andere schließen



aber du kannst natürlich von deinen Schwager auf Andere schließen  :


exa schrieb:


> bsp mein schwager, hat nen "fetten audi" der auch in der lage is seine 5l zu fahren... aber er macht trotzdem durch die bank 10l...





exa schrieb:


> mag sein, aber ganz ehrlich: wenn du die power hast, dann trittst du auch ordentlich aufs gas, um die beschleunigung zu kriegen, und dann ist der verbrauch mal ruck zuck sehr viel höher...


Wenn ich mal 1-2 kurze Sprints einlege, dann juckt das den Gesamtverbruch kaum, warum auch, die Arbeit um ein Auto auf eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit zu bringen ist bei gleichen Gewicht und gleichen Luftwiderstand identisch, von daher ist der Mehrverbrauch minimal.



exa schrieb:


> warum man das kleine bisschen "mehr" dann haben muss, wenn du es eh nicht nutzt...



Weil man es ab und zu doch mal braucht (überhohlen und fahren an sich ist dann entspannter) und weil´s einen riesen Gaudi macht. Der entstehende Mehrverauch (siehe Tafelwerk bzw weiter oben ) hält sich wie gesagt in Grenzen 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Schau dir mal Das Bild auf dieser Seite an, schon bei 3000 Drehungen leistet dieser Motor 160PS.



Das sind kW Stefan (also ca. 215 PS) 



exa schrieb:


> trotzdem weiß ich auch nicht wozu, mit dem uralt polo meines vaters, der bei 800 kilo 50 ps hatte, konnte man durchaus flott in die gänge kommen...



bin auch mal einen 45 PS Polo gefahren bis Tempo 70 gings recht zügig dannach war´s zäh.

dazu sagen ist noch: 
1. F=m x a daraus folgt bei wenig Masse ist auch mit relativ wenig Kraft (vom Motor) eine durchaus hohe Beschleunigung möglich.
2. sind die Kisten extrem kurz übersetzt, dadurch liegt mehr Drehmoment auf den Rädern (größere Beschleunigung) aber dafür ist 
a)die Endgeschwindigkeit kleiner
b)durch das höhere Drehzahlniveau steigt der Verbrauch stärker als bei anderen Fahrzeugen (besonders Landstraße/ Autobahnen)

MFG


----------



## Fabi-O (8. Dezember 2008)

Etwas zu den Elektromotoren:

Die meisten Autofahrten beschränken sich auf die Fahrt zum Arbeitsplatz. I.d.r. sind es nun wirklich nicht mehr als 50km, also selbst mit nem "kleinen" Akku locker zu schaffen. Arbeitet der Mensch, steht das Auto für mehrere Stunden kalt - diese Situation ist dann doch geradezu prädestiniert für das Aufladen.
Da Strom nun mal auch aus regenerativen Energiequellen erzeugt werden kann, ist das Elektroauto für mich mittel- und langfristig die beste Lösung für die üblichen (Kurzstrecken) bis 50km. Bei längeren Reisen über mehrere hundert Kilometer ist das natürlich was anderes, wobei man aber auch bedenken muss, dass kraftstoffgetriebene Fahrzeuge auch tanken müssen und so eine Karre im Schnitt auch nicht weiter als 600km kommt.

Desweiteren ist auch die Infrastruktur um ein Ladegerät wesentlich kostengünstiger und leichter aufzubauen als eine Tankstelle.
Schaut man sich die Verbreitung von Wasserstofftankstellen, die aufgrund der schwierigen Lagerung von H² zudem teuer und aufwendig sind, an, ist zumindest für diese Technik kein leichter Durchbruch zu schaffen.
Aber auch eine Benzintankstelle muss ständig versorgt werden. Strom kommt über die Leitung.

Bei Energie in Form von el. Strom lässt wa sich auch zumindest theorethisch noch einfacher bewerkstelligen, dass sie z.B. per Mikrowelle (oder was weiß ich) auch auf ein fahrendes Auto übertragen werden kann.
Aber das ist ja noch Zukunftsmusik, vielleicht sind bis dann schon Energiespeicher mit ausreichender Kapazität entdeckt und/oder entwickelt worden.


----------



## DanielX (8. Dezember 2008)

@Fabi-O

Da kann ich dir zustimmen, vorallem für die Pendler man fährt zu Arbeit lässt das Auto stehen und das Auto läd sich mit Solarzellen wieder auf und das für lau.

Aber das größte Problem sind halt die Akkus.

Erstens belasten die die Umwelt in der Produktion und Entsorgung siehe den Prius.

Zweitens kannst du sie nicht annähert so schnell laden wie ein Auto betanken, du möchtest ja auch nicht 2 Stunden an der Raststätte tanken müssen oder.

MfG DanielX


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Dezember 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> bin auch mal einen 45 PS Polo gefahren bis Tempo 70 gings recht zügig dannach war´s zäh.
> 
> MFG



Das reicht aber für die Stadt. Wie schon gesagt: riesen Schiffe, mit einer Person an Board, im Stadtverkehr sollten verboten werden. 







Fabi-O schrieb:


> Etwas zu den Elektromotoren:
> 
> Die meisten Autofahrten beschränken sich auf die Fahrt zum Arbeitsplatz. I.d.r. sind es nun wirklich nicht mehr als 50km, also selbst mit nem "kleinen" Akku locker zu schaffen. Arbeitet der Mensch, steht das Auto für mehrere Stunden kalt - diese Situation ist dann doch geradezu prädestiniert für das Aufladen.
> Da Strom nun mal auch aus regenerativen Energiequellen erzeugt werden kann, ist das Elektroauto für mich mittel- und langfristig die beste Lösung für die üblichen (Kurzstrecken) bis 50km. Bei längeren Reisen über mehrere hundert Kilometer ist das natürlich was anderes, wobei man aber auch bedenken muss, dass kraftstoffgetriebene Fahrzeuge auch tanken müssen und so eine Karre im Schnitt auch nicht weiter als 600km kommt.
> ...



So siehts aus. Das sollte stärker gefördert werden. Gerade in der Stadt macht es viel Sinn.


----------



## Fabi-O (8. Dezember 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Und was soll das mit den Märchen mit untertourigen Fahren?


Damit meinte ich eigentlich die Aussage, dass untertouriges Fahren schädlich für den Motor und das Getriebe ist.
Anbei: Diese 1l Mehrverbrauch sind eben eigentlich nicht nötig, weil du mit dem 80 PS Auto bei normalem Verkehr genau so schnell bist wie mit dem grossen. Der Fahrspaß ist mir persönlich nun mal eine Unverständlichkeit. 




> bin auch mal einen 45 PS Polo gefahren bis Tempo 70 gings recht zügig dannach war´s zäh.


Genau diesen Polo fahre ich auch (wenn es nötig ist) und vielleicht denke ich gerade deswegen, dass schneller fahren sowieso nichts bringt, selbst wenn man ein "größeres" Auto fährt, da man mit so nem Auto doch noch mehr davon mitkriegt, wieviel Energie man benötigt um bestimmte Geschwindigkeiten zu erreichen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

*Die Akkus machen ein Elektroauto furchtbar ineffizient!*

Schaut doch mal auf die Daten eines Akkus an bzw wie viel da reingesteckt wird, wie lang es lädt und wieviel Leistung es abgeben kann....
Und wirklich weit kommt man damit nicht...

Ganz ab davon scheints in Amiland ziemlich 'in' zu sein, Elektroautos zu bauen...


----------



## dot (8. Dezember 2008)

Das "Gesetz" ist doch schon wieder laengst aufgeweicht worden. War es in Frontal(21)? Dort wurde der neue A4 gezeigt mit ~150g/km. Durch sogenannte "Oeko-Innovationen" kann man kuenstlich die Ausstoszgrenze erhoehen (z.B. LED TFL = + 7g). Im Endeffekt lagt der Audi mit all seinen "Innovationen" innerhalb des Solls. Was eine Lachnummer.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Die Akkus machen ein Elektroauto furchtbar ineffizient!*
> 
> Schaut doch mal auf die Daten eines Akkus an bzw wie viel da reingesteckt wird, wie lang es lädt und wieviel Leistung es abgeben kann....
> Und wirklich weit kommt man damit nicht...
> ...





DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Nur die Akkutechnologie muss noch erheblich besser werden.




Da hast du recht. Aber 100km und mehr schafft man aktuell schon locker. Selbst im E-Mini (leider mit Verlust der zweiten Sitzreihe) oder E-Smart. Geladen werden können die an speziellen Stationen in etwa einer Stunde.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt, warum die Citybusse im ach so tollen Deutschland mit stinkenden, rußenden Dieselmotoren angetrieben werden.
> Als ich vor über 10 Jahren mal in Polen war, sind mir die *Elektrobusse* aufgefallen, da fährt man also, zumindest in der Stadt, mit elektrischem Strom...


Gutes Beispiel. Aber so eine Fahrzeugflotte umzurüsen, kostet natürlich auch. Wobei die Busse jetzt nicht den Hauptteil der Fahrzeugabgase im Stadtgebiet ausmachen und die meisten regionalen Sachen ja auf Strom laufen (S-Bahn, Straßenbahn, U-Bahn...)
Gerade in Städten gibts halt schon viele Leute, die Kurzstrecken fahren und mit ihrem Auto nur selten ins umland fahren. Da wäre was Alternatives sinnvoll.

Jede Änderung birgt halt Kosten und Probleme. Leise und saubere Elektroautos wären schön für Luft und Gehör der Stadtbewohner, aber blinde Menschen müssten dann aufpassen auf fast geräuschlose Autos.  



> naja, der soll ja recht laut sein, der Atkinson Motor im Prius...
> Hier sollte man auch unterscheiden zwischen Vollhybrid (Prius) und Mildhybrid, z.B. der alte Honda Civic.


Lauter als z.B. der 3 Zylinder Rappeleimer im Polo meiner Mutter? Das dürfte technisch kaum machbar sein. 
Einige kleinwagen haben extrem brummige motoren, Zumal der eine Zylinder weniger nicht immer was bringt, der Polo 9N verbraucht etwas mehr als der 6N2 mit 4Z-Motor.



> Auch ists sinniger anreize für sparsamere Autos zu schaffen, z.B. die 'hybridlanes' oder Parkplätze für hybridautos in den Staaten.
> Hier muss auch jeder Hersteller ein sog. ZLEV anbieten.
> Der Toyota Prius gilt als 'ZLEV' (zero level emission vehicle).


Ja, eine Förderung wäre nicht verkehrt, besser als Bestrafung älterer Autos. Nicht jeder kann sich ja ne neue Kiste leisten. Ich bin zur Zeit auto-los, und drin wäre wohl maximal Baujahr 2000-2001 bei mir (Kleinwagen a la Golf).
Leute mit älteren Autos, die sich keine Neuwagen oder neueren Gebrauchten leisten können, zu bestrafen, ist dumm. Zumal doch in der Mehrzahl eh neuere Hobel mit dicken Motoren rumfahren.

Ich würde mir als Gesetzgeber eher die Frage stellen, ob Modelle wie Porsche Chayenne oder BMW X5 sinnvoll sind, und ob man die Hersteller nicht eher dazu drängen sollte, neben ihren R6 Motoren auch mal wieder sparsame 4-Zylinder zu entwickeln. PS Wahn schön und gut, aber Zeit und Raum für eine alternative sollte schon sein. die Hersteller klagen über schwindende Absätze, entwickeln aber munter an den Wünschen und am Portemonnaie der Kunden vorbei. 



> Das Problem ist doch, das wir nur schwer möglich sein wird, unseren Energiebedarf rein 'ökologisch' verträglich zu befriedigen.
> Das geht nämlich zumindest beim Betrieb von Fahrzeugen nicht.


"Geht nicht" gibts nicht, aber es geht zur Zeit nicht und auch nicht in naher Zukunft. Daher denke ich brauchen wir Übergangslösungen wie Hybrid. Der Prius ist da ja hoffentlich nicht der Gipfel der Entwicklung. 



> Alkohol und ähnliches ist einfach nur völlig dämlich, denn so wird eher Sprit angebaut als Nahrung, da man dafür mehr Geld bekommt.
> Ist ja z.B. in Brasilien schon so...
> Auch wird hier der Regenwald abgeholzt, damit man mehr Anbaufläche für Kraftstoff hat...


Ja, außerdem ginge das wieder in Richtung ausbeutung der dritten Welt. Ich bekomme eh immer das Kotzen, wenn die Spendensendungen an Weihnachten laufen. Das ganze Jahr halten wir den Daumen auf den Armen Ländern und beuten sie aus, und einmal im Jahr sammlen wir dann, weil wir ja so gut und fromm sind. Das ist einfach nur bigott.
Da würde ich AKWs zur Stromerzeugung vorziehen, mit Endlager bei uns. Unser Strom, unser Müll. Oder wir warten bis ganz Afrika an Aids gestorben sist und lagern dann dort die Abfälle. Nachdem unsere Pharmakonzerne ja nicht auf ihre gewinne verzichten wollen, sollte das abzuwarten sein. 
Aber egal, ich schweife ab.
Jedenfalls finde ich so Autos wie den Tesla Roadster sexy, nur die Notebook Akkus gehen mal garnicht. Es gibt da aber Fortschritte in der Akkutechnik, dieses Jahr war dazu ein Artikel in der Technology Review. Ich bin zuversichtlich, das das Akku Problem mittelfristig lösbar ist. 



> Klar wäre ein Elektromotor besser, aber wie speichert man Energie, um 500km weit zu kommen??
> In den 60ern waren ja sogar Autos mit Atomkraftwerken in Entwicklung, sind auch glücklicherweise nie auf den Markt gekommen...


In Fallout 3 schon! 



> Also Wasserstoff ist Meiner Meinung nach ziemlich bescheuert, da man hier ziemlich viel Energie verplempern muss, um das überhaupt zu gewinnen.
> bzw  man erzeugt es aus bisher bestehenden Gasen, die könnte man hier aber auch gleich in den Tank kippen und verbrennen, um ein PKW anzutreiben, wäre hier sinniger...


Alles hat halt irgendwo einen Haken. Bei Knallgas schaut man halt aufs Endprodukt Wasser und freut sich, leider ist halt H2 derart reaktiv, dass er in der Natur nur gebunden vorkommt, und reagiert derart exotherm, dass seine Gewinnung sehr viel Energie benötigt. 

Der ADAC hat ja dieses Jahr den VW 1.4 TSI Motor in Zusammenhang mit der 7 Gang DSG ausgezeichnet, weil man damit für einen Benziner relativ sparsam unterwegs ist und gleichzeitig nicht auf angemessene Beschleunigung und Fahrdynamik verzichten muss. Zumal der aufpreis dafür nicht so hoch ist.
Ich denke auch, das wieder verstärkt solche Lösungen kommen werden, also Turbomotoren mit kleinem Hubraum und dazu Doppelkupplungsgetriebe etc. die optimal schalten, das können nämlich auch viele 08/15 Autofahrer nicht so. 



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Damit meinte ich eigentlich die Aussage, dass untertouriges Fahren schädlich für den Motor und das Getriebe ist.


Das ist afaik erwiesen, das ein Motor langfristig darunter leidet, wenn man ihn dauernd untertourig fährt, also nicht nur ein wenig sondern deutlich. Merkt man ja auch, dass ein Motor im unteren Drehzahlbereich meist ziemlich rauh läuft, weshalb man dann runter schaltet.
Und das Benzinsparen bringt keinen Gewinn mehr, wenn dann Motorteile vor ihrer Zeit ausgewechselt werden müssen.


----------



## Fabi-O (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Die Akkus machen ein Elektroauto furchtbar ineffizient!*
> Schaut doch mal auf die Daten eines Akkus an bzw wie viel da reingesteckt wird, wie lang es lädt und wieviel Leistung es abgeben kann....
> Und wirklich weit kommt man damit nicht...


Meinst du mit der Ineffizienz Energieverluste beim Laden? Oder das zusätzliche Gewicht/Platzbedarf?
- Auch dagegen gibt es eine Lösung: Der Kondensator! Blitzschnell zu laden (innerhalb von Sekunden), annähernd 100% Wirkungsgrad, leider eine geringe Energiedichte (viel nierdriger noch als bei Akkus). Für Vollbremsvorgänge also prädestiniert und trotzdem aber auch bei den häufigen Kurzfahrten ein weiterer Vorteil eines Elektroautos.


> Ganz ab davon scheints in Amiland ziemlich 'in' zu sein, Elektroautos zu bauen...


Ich denke mal, damit meinst du z.B. den Tesla Roadster. Der ist, finde ich, aber auch nicht mehr als eine "Proletenschleuder" und an sich total unsinnig (es sei den man steht auf diesen bescheuerten Fahrspass).


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Meinst du mit der Ineffizienz Energieverluste beim Laden? Oder das zusätzliche Gewicht/Platzbedarf?


Ja, unter anderem.
Auch altern die Akkus recht schnell, so dass die Kapazität nachlässt.
Ein Auto mit einem Motor X und Tank Y kommt immer bei entsprechender Fahrweise gleich weit, beim Akku Elektro sinkt die Reichweite...



Fabi-O schrieb:


> - Auch dagegen gibt es eine Lösung: Der Kondensator! Blitzschnell zu laden (innerhalb von Sekunden), annähernd 100% Wirkungsgrad, leider eine geringe Energiedichte (viel nierdriger noch als bei Akkus). Für Vollbremsvorgänge also prädestiniert und trotzdem aber auch bei den häufigen Kurzfahrten ein weiterer Vorteil eines Elektroautos.


Kondensatoren sind keine Energiespeicher, sie speichern nur Elektrische Ladungen über sehr kurze Zeiträume...
Die sog. Gold Caps sind hier arsch teuer.



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, damit meinst du z.B. den Tesla Roadster. Der ist, finde ich, aber auch nicht mehr als eine "Proletenschleuder" und an sich total unsinnig (es sei den man steht auf diesen bescheuerten Fahrspass).


Nein, ich meine z.B. einen 72er Dodge Charger, in dem man den Kofferraum voller Akkus klatscht und vorn 'nen dicken E-Motor...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Dezember 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-atomenergie-energiepolitik-6.html#post322812 

Die Lösung!!!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (8. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Golf V wiegt im Extremfall fast das doppelte eines Golf II - muss das sein?



Das Frag ich mich auch manchmal, es liegt zum einen daran, dass die Autos enorm an Größe zugelegt haben , weitherin viel viel Material(und damit Gewicht) in die Sicherheit geflossen ist und natürlich auch für (mehr oder minder sinnvolle) Komfortfeatures.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe z.B. Start-/Stopautomatik: Die war im Golf III Eco n bissl ruppig, aber voll funktionsfähig.


Das ist was feines, das sollte eigentlich jedes Auto, jeder Bus und LKW haben 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber es interessiert nur eine Zielgruppe, die derzeit 2 Klassen höher kauft und der Meinung ist, alles unter 4,80m Länge und 200PS wäre nicht angemessen.



Naja, die Leute die sich sowas kaufen haben einen so kleinen Marktanteil, das die Hälfte Spriteinsparung dort weniger bringt als bei den Kleinwagen den Verbrauch um 10% zu senken  



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dass das Auto für die Innenstadt die schlechteste aller denkbaren Lösungen ist, sollte wohl klar sein.
> (Zugegeben liegt da z.T. auch am Angebot - aber guck dir mal die Reaktionen an, wenn neue Bahnlinien geschaffen werden sollen, die Mittel dafür aber aus dem Straßenbau abgezogen werden müssen...)


naja, ähm Wochendeinkäufe mit der Bahn? Getränke, Fernseher, Möbel usw. 
klar wenn ich nichts mit mir schleppen muss laufe ich oder fahre ich Fahrrad ab und zu mal auch Bus aber ÖVPN nervt einfach nur extrem.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, das ist bauartbedingt - nämlich durch die Auslegung der aktuellen Bauart.
> Es ist kein Problem, Motoren zu bauen, die ihre maximale Effizienz bei 300 statt 3000 Umdrehungen haben. Man macht es aber nicht, da maximale Leistung besser zu vermarkten ist, als maximale Effizienz.
> 
> (zugegeben: n 300rpm Motor hat ggf. ein etwas schlechte Leistungs/Gewichtverhältniss. Aber 1500rpm wäre schon mal n Ansatz. Von so tollen Dingen wie "harter hybrid", die man mal weiterentwickeln könnte, ganz abgesehen)



So Idee ist nicht so gut. Es ist egal, wie du deine Leistung erreichst (ob mit 5000 oder mir 300 rpm) aber Leistung brauchst du um gewisse Fahrwerte zu bekommen.
Mit der tollen Formel
Leistung=Drehmoment x Pi x Drehzahl (in 1/Sekunde) x2
kannst du dir mal ausrechnen, bei 30kw (ca. 40PS damit man auf ca. 120-140km/h kommen kann) wieviel Drehmoment man braucht und wieviel Hubraum (ohne Turbolader sind gerade bei Benzinern ca. 110Nm/l Hubraum drin).
Dann wirst du sehen, dass selbst 1500RPM zu größe Hubräume enstehen, damit zu große Motoren.
Zudem haben Berechnungen ergeben, dass die ideale Hubraumgröße eines Zylinders bei Ottomotoren bei ca. 0,5 is 0,6l beträgt. Verändert man das wird der Wirkungsgrad wieder schlechter.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der wirkungsgrad von eMotoren ist ja eh besser, oder? an Leistung und Beschleunigung sollte es da nicht mangeln.


jo, der Wirkungsgrad von einem EMotor liegt bei gut über 90% der eines Benziners, lass mich mal lügen  so round 35%



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wobei der Strom natürlich so eine Sache ist,



jo das stimmt, der Wirkungsgrad des effizientesten Kraftwerkes (weltweit, betrachtet auf reine Stromerzeugung) liegt bei etwas unter 60% (machbar ist das mit einen GuD Kraftwerk).



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Verbrennungsmotoren sind schon lange am Ende. E-Motoren die einzige Alternative.


naja, das einzige konventionelle Kraftwerk was einen  E Wagen als E Wagen grün dastehen lässt ist das GuD, mit nem normalen Dampfkraftwerk (Atom, Öl, Kohle, etc.) hast du Wirkungsgrade von z.Zt. max 44% dazu kommen dann noch der Verlust des E Motors (der mit über 90% relativ gering ist) und noch Verluste beim übertragen und Speichern der Energie, dann bist du ganz schnell wieder auf das Niveau eines Benzinmotors 

Wenn man Strom einfach so grün und massenhaft erzeugen könnte gebe ich dir natürlich vollkommen recht 




GoZoU schrieb:


> Das ist wohl wahr. Die Verbesserungen bewegen sich schon lange in winzigen Bereichen, am meisten bei Spritsparen dürften wohl die "zusätzlichen" Gänge bringen.



Nein, das vermeiden, von inneren Verlusten und das optimieren der Verbrennung (beides beim Carnot-Prozess) und das vermindern bewegter Massen (Pleuel, Reifen, Kolben, Antriebswelle etc.), das Gewicht im Allgemeinen und natürlich die Aerodynamik haben wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf Wirkungsgrad und Fahrwiderstände und somit auch auf den Spritverbrauch. 
Grade die Aerodynamik hat bei höherer Geschwindigkeit am meisten Einfluss auf den Spritverbrauch, da der Luftwiderstand quadratisch mit der Geschwindigkeit steigt. 



Fabi-O schrieb:


> wobei man aber auch bedenken muss, dass kraftstoffgetriebene Fahrzeuge auch tanken müssen und so eine Karre im Schnitt auch nicht weiter als 600km kommt.


??? 950km mit nem vollbesetzten Kombi + Gepäck (1.6 Liter 107PS Benziner) bei einen 60 Liter Tank(nur etwas unter 52 Liter nachgetankt).
800 km mit nem A4 Avant (1.9 Liter 130 PS Diesel) mit nem 70 Liter Tank (nur knapp 45 Liter nachgetankt.
Selst der Krüppel Corsa hätte mehr als 650km Reichweite gehabt mehr Beispiele erspar ich mir.

vlt. vorher doch ein bisschen besser informieren?



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Strom kommt über die Leitung.



und Geld kommt aus dem Geldautomaten 
mal im Ernst ohne das Jemand den Strom erzeugt geht´s auch nicht, auch die Kraftwerke wollen mit Gas, Kohle, Öl, Brennstäben, Wind oder sonstigen versorgt sein, sonst kommt dann mal kein Strom aus der Leitung 

MFG


----------



## Fabi-O (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein Auto mit einem Motor X und Tank Y kommt immer bei entsprechender Fahrweise gleich weit, beim Akku Elektro sinkt die Reichweite...


Da hast du Recht, aber nach 200'000km lassen auch Benzinmotoren nach und gehen kaputt.




> Kondensatoren sind keine Energiespeicher, sie speichern nur Elektrische Ladungen über sehr kurze Zeiträume...
> Die sog. Gold Caps sind hier arsch teuer.


Auch Benzin war zu Beginn der Kraftstoffautomobilära arschteuer.

Die Entladung eines Plattenkondensators geht nur deshalb so schnell, weil dieser mit der Luft in Verbindung steht. Bei sog. Superkondensatoren ist dieser Prozess stark verlangsamt, in Hybridfahrzeugen werden sie zur Pufferung von Bremsenergie auch schon genutzt.
Dazu wird konkret an einer vielfach höhere Leistungsdichte im Bereich von NiCd-Akkus geforscht, und dass bei einer Vollaufladung an entsprechend leistungsstarker Ladestation in Minuten/Sekunden.

Da rüber hinaus wird ganz allgemein beim Elektroauto durch den Wegfall von Motor, Bremsen(der Elektromotor übernimmt das Bremsen, ohne einen Wegfall von Bremskraft!), und aufwändigem Getriebe eben auch Gewicht gespart - die aber natürlich wohl für die Akkus draufgeht.



> Nein, ich meine z.B. einen 72er Dodge Charger, in dem man den Kofferraum voller Akkus klatscht und vorn 'nen dicken E-Motor...



Das hört sich ja schon gefährlich an.


----------



## Fabi-O (8. Dezember 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> ??? 950km mit nem vollbesetzten Kombi + Gepäck (1.6 Liter 107PS Benziner) bei einen 60 Liter Tank(nur etwas unter 52 Liter nachgetankt).
> 800 km mit nem A4 Avant (1.9 Liter 130 PS Diesel) mit nem 70 Liter Tank (nur knapp 45 Liter nachgetankt.
> Selst der Krüppel Corsa hätte mehr als 650km Reichweite gehabt mehr Beispiele erspar ich mir.
> 
> vlt. vorher doch ein bisschen besser informieren?


Hätte mir sicher nicht geschadet.




> und Geld kommt aus dem Geldautomaten
> mal im Ernst ohne das Jemand den Strom erzeugt geht´s auch nicht, auch die Kraftwerke wollen mit Gas, Kohle, Öl, Brennstäben, Wind oder sonstigen versorgt sein, sonst kommt dann mal kein Strom aus der Leitung
> 
> MFG


Ich meinte lediglich die Tatsache, dass Strom ja über feste Leitungen fliesst, die beinahe überall installiert sind, im Gegensatz zu Kraftstoff. Oder wann kriegst du deinen Pipelineanschluss gemacht?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Dezember 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> naja, das einzige konventionelle Kraftwerk was einen  E Wagen als E Wagen grün dastehen lässt ist das GuD, mit nem normalen Dampfkraftwerk (Atom, Öl, Kohle, etc.) hast du Wirkungsgrade von z.Zt. max 44% dazu kommen dann noch der Verlust des E Motors (der mit über 90% relativ gering ist) und noch Verluste beim übertragen und Speichern der Energie, dann bist du ganz schnell wieder auf das Niveau eines Benzinmotors
> 
> Wenn man Strom einfach so grün und massenhaft erzeugen könnte gebe ich dir natürlich vollkommen recht



Soll ich jetzt mit dem Wirkungsgrad der Ölförderung/Ölraffinierung anfangen? 

Strom lässt sich immer einfacher erzeugen als Öl fördern. Wenn man diesen nicht mit Ölverbrennung erzeugen muss, versteht sich. 

Darum bin ich ja auch ein Freund von regenerativen Formen der Energiegewinnung. Nicht weil es grün ist (ein schöner Nebeneffekt) sondern weil es der einzige "zukunftssichere" Weg ist. Kein bock wie die Ammis meine Söhne in Kriege um Öl zu schicken. Sonne und Wind gibt es überall (Spanien ist ja zum teil schon in deutscher Hand ). Und Markt-/Technologieführer sind wir ja auch schon zum größten Teil auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (8. Dezember 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt mit dem Wirkungsgrad der Ölförderung/Ölraffinierung anfangen?



Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte, die Kraftwerke (konventionell) laufen mit den selben/ähnlichen Käse wie Autos, Flugzeuge etc. also das muss auch erst gefördert werden 
Wäre ja zu cool wenn man nur Luft rein tun müsste^^



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Nicht weil es grün ist (ein schöner Nebeneffekt) sondern weil es der einzige "zukunftssichere" Weg ist.


ja, das ist toll aber leider gibt es zur Zeit nichts wirklich gutes zur dauerhaften unabhängigen Stromproduktion 

Aber ich lasse grade eine Armee Hamster in Laufrädern Strom erzeugen, die schaffen es aber nichtmal meine Garageneinfahrt Schneefrei zu halten, mein armer Maybach, natürlich ökologisch mit Hamstern betrieben, wird da immer so schmutzig 



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Sonne und Wind gibt es überall


genauso wie Hamster 

MFG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Dezember 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Aber ich lasse grade eine Armee Hamster in Laufrädern Strom erzeugen, die schaffen es aber nichtmal meine Garageneinfahrt Schneefrei zu halten, mein armer Maybach, natürlich ökologisch mit Hamstern betrieben, wird da immer so schmutzig
> 
> 
> genauso wie Hamster
> ...



Denk an die Hamsterfürze! Das verdammte Methan macht dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> ja, das ist toll aber leider gibt es zur Zeit nichts wirklich gutes zur dauerhaften unabhängigen Stromproduktion


Öhm, doch, Wasserkraftwerke!

Die haben allerdings einen ganz gewaltigen Haken: man kann sie nicht überall bauen...

Der Rest ist aber Schrott und taugt nicht so wirklich, weder Windkraft noch (und insbesondere) Solarkraft...
Letzteres ist vielleicht in der Sahara sinnvoll, aber nicht bei uns (Wolken and so on).


DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Denk an die Hamsterfürze! Das verdammte Methan macht dir einen Strich durch die Rechnung.



Das wäre übrigens eine ziemlich gute Idee, das Problem hierbei ist, das es nicht so wirklich möglich ist, die Verdauungsgase von Tieren wirklich zuverlässig einzufangen.
Prinzipiell sind sie schön brennbar, so dass man hiermit recht gut z.B. ein Kraftwerk antreiben könnte.

Gleiches übrigens auch bei sonstigen Ausscheidungen von Tieren und Bio-Abfällen.
Daraus könnt man durchaus Kraftstoffe gewinnen, das würde durchaus auch Sinn machen...


----------



## GoZoU (8. Dezember 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Nein, das vermeiden, von inneren Verlusten und das optimieren der Verbrennung (beides beim Carnot-Prozess) und das vermindern bewegter Massen (Pleuel, Reifen, Kolben, Antriebswelle etc.), das Gewicht im Allgemeinen und natürlich die Aerodynamik haben wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf Wirkungsgrad und Fahrwiderstände und somit auch auf den Spritverbrauch.
> Grade die Aerodynamik hat bei höherer Geschwindigkeit am meisten Einfluss auf den Spritverbrauch, da der Luftwiderstand quadratisch mit der Geschwindigkeit steigt.



Natürlich gilt es innere Verluste zu vermeiden, aber genau da greift meine vorherige Aussage. Wir sind zur Zeit einfach irrsinnig im Werkstoff limitiert. Die Temperaturen, die bei höheren Drücken erreicht werden (sowie die Drücke selber) sind einfach zu hoch. Genau so wie die Belastungen auf einzelne Teile, z.B. das Pleuel. Beim Optimieren der Prozesse ist es schon ein Erfolg, wenn man 1% mehr erreicht.

Sicherlich geht auch Energie im Getriebe und den anderen bewegten Teilen verloren, aber im Vergleich zum Verlust bei der Verbrennung ist das nicht so viel. Beim Otto-Prozess gehen alleine 30 bis 60 Prozent der mit dem Kraftstoff zugeführten Energie während der Verbrennung durch unplanmäßige Wärmeabgabe über die Abgase bzw. Strahlungswärme verloren. Beim Diesel-Motor sieht das mit 20 - bis 40 Prozent schon etwas rosiger aus. 

Sicher kann man sich dem Ideal-Prozess durch geeignete Maßnahmen wie einem Turbolader (oder zwei ) bzw. durch die Zuschaltung eines Kompressors stufenweise annähern. Dadurch muss aber auch wieder mehr Masse beschleunigt werden und das Gefährt wird schwerer.

Allgemein gilt (zumindest hab ich das so gelernt), dass 33 Prozent der mit dem Kraftstoff zugeführten Energie mit dem Abgas verschwinden, weitere 30 Prozent gehen ans Kühlwasser und 7 Prozent gehen durch Strahlungswärme verloren. Es wäre also schon ein riesen Fortschritt, wenn ein Werkstoff höhere Temperaturen zulassen würde. Dass die Ventile ebenfalls hochbelastete Bauteile sind und einigen Limitationen unterliegen wurde hier glaub ich schon erwähnt.

Als Vergleichsprozesse dienen übrigens der Seiliger- (beim Diesel) und der Gleichraum-Prozess (Otto). Wobei der Seiliger-Prozess als Näherung an den realen Motor betrachtet werden kann.

Alles in allem können wir uns also darauf einigen, dass der Verbrennungsmotor als unsere einzige Wärmekraftmaschine leider nicht mehr "zeitgemäß" ist? Leider sind die genannten alternative ja auch mit einigen schwewiegenden Nachteilen behaftet.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das wäre übrigens eine ziemlich gute Idee, das Problem hierbei ist, das es nicht so wirklich möglich ist, die Verdauungsgase von Tieren wirklich zuverlässig einzufangen.
> Prinzipiell sind sie schön brennbar, so dass man hiermit recht gut z.B. ein Kraftwerk antreiben könnte.
> 
> Gleiches übrigens auch bei sonstigen Ausscheidungen von Tieren und Bio-Abfällen.
> Daraus könnt man durchaus Kraftstoffe gewinnen, das würde durchaus auch Sinn machen...




Das gibt es sogar schon. Es gibt Bauernhöfe (meist Schweinezucht) wo das Methan unterm Dach aufgefangen wird und zum heizen genutzt wird.

Wir sollten mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen oder im Atom/Energiethread weiter schreiben.


----------



## Fabian (8. Dezember 2008)

es wird wohl zu schaffen sein,allerdings halte ich es für schwachsinn vorzuschreiben wieviel ein Auto verbrauchen DARF.
Man sollte erstmal in Amerika einführen,dass die keine 15 -20 liter mehr schlucken.

Mit Unserem Audi A4 2.o Tdi Avant mit 170 Ps verbrauchen wir um die 6,5 Liter im druchschnitt.

Ich finde es am schlimmsten wenn etwas ältere Dieselbusse Gas geben,was da raus kommt*pfui*


----------



## Fabi-O (8. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwo muss aber schließlich der Anfang getan werden, in diesem Bezug finde ich dieses neue Gesetz einfach vollkommen richtig.
Das die Autohersteller sich aber da wieder irgendwie rausmuscheln dürfen ist natürlich inakzeptabel.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Dezember 2008)

Es darf aber nicht dazu kommen das Geringverdiener so in ihrer Mobilität eingeschränkt werden. Weil sie sich die neusten Autos nicht leisten können. Lieber die Neuen fördern (und sauberer Technik fordern) statt die Alten zu verbieten.


----------



## riedochs (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich alte das alles für unrealistisch. Das soll mir eine mal zeigen wie er ne S-Klasse ohne den Verkehr zu behindern auf das gwünschte Soll bringen kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

@Fabian

Die Amischüssel sind garnicht mal solche Säufer wie sie dargestellt werden, das war mal vor langer Zeit so.
Es ist zwar korrekt, das hier vorsintflutliche Technik verwendet wird wie z.B. unten liegende Nockenwellen, aber sie haben solche Sachen wie Abschalten von Zylinderbänken und andere Scherze, so dass man hier eher mit unter 15l/100km rechnen kann.

Und das ist für einen 5,7l V8 (oder größer) sogar ziemlich gut.

Allerdings sind die AMis seit einiger Zeit dabei sparsamere Autos zu kaufen - was glaubst, warum die Amis solche Probleme haben, auch aufm eigenen Markt?!

Wobei ich hier nicht weiß, ob Ford den Mondeo auch in US of A anbietet...


----------



## Fabian (8. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns im Sommerurlaub in Mexico,da fahren ja von den dickeren Auto´s nur Ami´s rum,die kleineren VW.
Als wir zu einer besichtigungstour gefahren sind,mit soeinem neuen VAn,meinte der Guide das die Karre mit klimaanlage so 20 Liter schluckt.

Gut da kostet das benzin auch nur umgerechnet 7 ct


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Dezember 2008)

_sorry für Bandwurmpost, ihr seit selbst schuld, wenn ich soviel schreibt  _



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Besser wären natürlich grünere und effizientere Akkus und saubere Erzeugung von Strom. Der wirkungsgrad von eMotoren ist ja eh besser, oder? an Leistung und Beschleunigung sollte es da nicht mangeln.



In Sachen Beschleunigung sind Elektromotoren ungeschlagen, weil sie ihre volle Leistung kontinuirlich über den gesamten Drehzahlbereich erbringen.
Afaik werden noch immer eine ganze Reihe von Kurzstrecken-Beschleunigungsrekorden von Elektroautos gehalten (auf längerer Strecke kann n Benziner halt voll aufdrehen und hat dann das bessere Leistungs-/Gewichtverhältniss, als ein rollender Akku) und selbst manche Güterzuglok kann es mit nem aktuellen Sportwagen aufnehmen, wenn sie ohne Wagen unterwegs ist. (hab mal irgendwas von unter 5 Sekunden von 0-100 für das aktuelle Standardmodell gehört - allerdings ist die Technik nicht wirklich darauf ausgelegt, dass öfters zu machen und der Verbrauch auch nicht ganz optimal  )

Aber ich sage mal solange wir noch Kraftwerke mit fossilen Brennstoffen oder in größerem Umfange Biomasse/-gas haben, können wir auch mit (Kunst-)Benzin, (Bio-)Diesel oder Ethanol arbeiten.
Und bis auf weiteres haben wir die, ausgerechnet im mobilen Einsatz als erstes drauf zu verzichten, ist sinnlos - eben gerade dafür eignet sich die Technik am besten.
Das Elektro- und Wasserstoffautos von der Autolobby so hoch gelobt werden, liegt ganz einfach daran, dass es für die Hersteller viel bequemer ist, das Problem auf Kraftwerksbetreiber auszulagern, als den Verbrauch drastisch zu senken.




DanielX schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber generell falsch den Benzin-Motor mit diesem Gesetzt zu strafen anstatt lieber andere Konzepte zu förden.



Das Gute zu fördern ist immer schöner, als das Schlechte zu benachteiligen - aber man kann halt nicht nur Geld ausgeben, weswegen strafen oft die einzige Option ist.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weils Spaß macht und man es möchte?!



Ich hab auch Spaß daran, Autobahnbrücken zu sprengen. Darf ich, darf ich?
Privatvergnügen heißt auch deswegen so, weil sich jeder privat drum zu kümmern hat und die Konsequenzen tragen muss - und dass heißt in dem Fall, dass er alle daraus entstehenden Kosten tragen muss, Einschließlich der durch Umweltschäden bei Förderung, Transport, Produktion und Nutzung für heutige und kommende Generationen entstehenden, der durch Straßenbau und Bodenversiegelung gestern, heute und in Zukunft entstehende, der durch Unfälle und Gesundheitsschäden entstehende,.........(sehr lange Latte)
Und n paar € höherer Neuwagenkosten reichen da noch lange nicht aus.

Spaß weniger auf Kosten aller ist imho inakzeptabel.



> Stimmt, gibt ja nur Subarus Legacy, der einen B6 Motor hat und in dem eine Familie passt.
> Verbrauch ist übrigens auch bei ~10l/100km, lt Spritmonitor, dafür 4WD.



Wenn du mit nem Buchstaben und ner Zahl einen bestimmten Motor bezeichnen willst, solltest du das sagen, sonst nehm ich mir weiterhin die Freiheit, z.B. die aktuelle VW-Mittelklasse rein zu interpretieren 



> Der ach so tolle Lupo 3L war einfach nur eine Fehlkonstruktion, die völlig am Markt vorbei ging!
> Die Automatik soll wohl sehr lahm gewesen sein und die eh schon lahme Kiste weiter verlangsamt haben, so dass das Autochen für die Stadt ungeeignet ist.
> Für Langstrecke wars zu laut/unkomfortabel, wer sollte dieses Auto also kaufen?!



Extremisten.
Die Frage ist, wer den 4l Lupo gekauft hätte, der eine vollwertige Dämmung und Polsterung und eine sinnvoll abgestimmte Automatik gehabt hätte?
Sicherlich mehr. Und wenn man den 15l/100-ist-für-mich-okay obengenannte Kosten in Rechnung gestellt hätte, noch mehr.
Hat nur einen Haken: Die Anreize für die Hersteller, ein sparsames Auto zu bauen, beschränkten sich auf einen Imagegewinn. Also hat man ein unbrauchbares, aber Schlagwort-trächtiges 3l Wägelchen vorgestellt und dann 5-6l Autos verkauft.
Dass es dazwischen auch so etwas wie eine sinnvolle Mitte gibt, die einen Kompromiss zwischen menschlichen und ökologischen Bedürfnissen darstellt, interessiert keinen. Für den Verkauf spielen nur ökonomische Bedürfnisse eine Rolle. (->ökologischen Notwendigkeiten eine ökonomische Komponente geben, s.o.)



> Es soll Leute geben, die etwas anspruchsvoller sind, die einfach nicht mit so einem Elefantenschuh umgehen können,



zu blöd = Pech, zurück auf den Ponyhof wenn man mit der Realität nicht klarkommt.



> zumal hier meist auch schlechte Fahrwerke drin sitzen, von den Motoren oder der schlechten bis nicht vorhandene Dämmung der außengeräusche...
> mieser Motor, keine Leistung (daher Stress, gerad bei Autobahnauffahrten oder Kreuzungen), mieses Fahrwerk, bei dem einem teilweise mulmig wird, Windanfälligkeit...



Also fassen wir deine Punkte nochmal zusammen:
- schlechte Fahrwerke: man auch in kleinen, leichten Autos ein gutes Fahrwerk einbauen
- billige Dämmung: man auch in kleinen Autos viel Geld verbauen
- "mieser Motor": kann ich so als Einzelpunkt nicht richtig interpretieren - was hilft gegen miese Laune unter der Haube?
- zuwenig Leistung im Vergleich zum Gewicht für deine Ansprüche: Entweder schlechte Abstimmung von Motor und Getriebe, zu hoher Luftwiederstand (sollte man senken) oder Mangel an vorrausschauenden Fahren. Meine Kiste hat jedenfalls ne Vergleichbares kw/kg Verhältniss und bereitet keinen Stress oder mulmige Gefühle bei mir.
- mieses Fahrwerk: man auch in kleinen, leichten Autos ein gutes Fahrwerk einbauen
- bei dem dir mulmig wird: ggf. change user
- entweder zu hoch: auch kleine Autos können flach sein, würde man bei der Herstellung auf den Luftwiederstand statt die alle 10 Jahre genutzte Umzugstauglichkeit achten
- oder schlechtes Fahrwerk: man auch in kleinen, leichten Autos ein gutes Fahrwerk einbauen

Fazit: Kann da absolut kein Problem sehen, dass durch die Sparsamkeit des Autos vorgegeben ist.



> Du bist also der Meinung, das man den Verbrauch einer Grafikkarte auf 20W begrenzen sollte?
> DU bist also der Meinung, das man den Verbrauch eines Prozessors auf 25W begrenzen sollte??
> Und demnach müsste man also die gesamte Aufnahme eines Personacomputers auf maximal 100W begrenzen, das reicht ja locker flockig aus.



Sage ich irgendwas davon?
Nein.
Bist du der Meinung, dass man Leuten einfach so Aussagen in den Mund legen sollte? 

Falls du gerne über vergleichbare Regelungen für Computer disktuieren willst, würde ich dir empfehlen, genau das auch zu machen. Also nicht eine Verbrauchsbeschränkung auf 1/10tel als Äquivalent für eine Verbrauchsbeschränkung auf 1/2-1/3tel nehmen. Oder sich beim zusammenrechnen um 100% irren.

Aber um die vielleicht dahinter steckende sachliche Aussage zu beantworten (die zwar n bissl Offtopic geht - aber da soll sich der Threadersteller drüber beschweren, ehe ich eingreife):
Ich wäre weiterhin eher dafür, der Energie an sich den Preis zu geben, den sie der Welt kostet.
Ist das nicht möglich, kann man gerne eine Strafsteuer für PCs mit über 100W Verbrauch einführen.
Würde mir die Komponentenauswahl deutlich erleichtern, wenn Nvidia&ATI nicht jedes Jahr neue Heizleistungsrekorde aufstellen. (ich sag nur: lautloses Netzteil)
Und der Spielebranche würde es sowieso verdammt gut tun, wenn die Entwickler mal 3 Gedanken in die Spielmechnik und Engineoptimierung stecken müssten, anstatt einfach nur neue Effekte, mehr Polygone und höherauflösende (aber immer noch nichts darstellende) Texturen zum neuen Mega-Super-Über-Grafik-Wunderwerk (also Techdemo) zu kombinieren.




> Ist übrigens genausoein Blödsinn, wie das geplante Verbot der normalen Glühbirne...
> Ersteinmal sind die Produktionskosten bzw die dafür benötigte Energie, verschwindend gering,



Das Verbot betrifft Glühbirnen über 25W.
Wieviele Anwendungen fallen dir spontan ein, in denen man starke Beleuchtung installiert, aber quasi nie nutzt? Fürn Gartenschuppen reicht auch ne Funzel.
Bei regelmäßiger Benutzung zählt der Verbrauch im Betrieb.



> auch sind in so einem Glühlämpchen idR keine giftigen Stoffe drin!



Laut aktueller Tagespresse ist der Quecksilbergehalt einer durchschnittlichen Stromsparlampe sogar geringer, als die durch den Mehrverbrauch einer durchschnittlichen Glühbirne bei deutschem Durchschnittsstrom in Kohlekrafwerken freigesetzte Menge. (und die in der Stromsparlampe muss nichtmal freigesetzt werden, wenn sie richtig entsorgt wird)



> Ersteinmal hat die Leistung der Autos rein garnichts mit der AUtobahn zu tun, das ist einfach ganz großer Unfug!



Also wenn die 200+PS nicht für die Autobahn benötigt werden, dann frag ich mich wofür dann?
In der Stadt sind jedenfalls ein noch größerer Unsinn und auf der Landstraße führen sie nur zu Schäden an wertvollen Bäumen und weniger wertvollen Hohlschädeln.



> Ganz ab davon bin ich heute erst 180 gefahren, auf der Autobahn, das geht also schon noch.



Wieviele dutzend km am Stück ohne abbremsen?
Wieso?



> Öh, du weißt aber schon, was für Hubräume wir hier haben und was für Hubräume die 300rpm Motoren haben?!



lesen bildet...
Posts ganz lesen ersparrt peinliche Antworten.

Um es nochmal zu wiederholen:
Gesucht ist kein Motor, der bei 300rpm seine maximale Leistung bringt.
Gesucht ist ein Motor, der bei 1000-1500rpm seine maximale Effizienz aufweist und diese Drehzahlen über lange Zeiten verkraftet.
Niemand verbietet es diesem Motor, auch mal kurzzeitig mit 6000rpm zu arbeiten - aber das macht er in der Praxis halt eh nur kurzzeitig und es einfach bescheuert, ihm da aufwendig und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste im Alltagsbetrieb 10PS mehr rauszukitzeln und dann die Leute dazu zu zwingen, mindesten 3000rpm und eine vergleichsweise geringe Effizienz zu nutzen, damit die Haltbarkeit gegeben ist.

Also: Motoren für den (auch ökologisch) sinnvollen Alltagsbetrieb optimieren, nicht für eine hohe, aber praxisferne Leistungsangabe auf dem Papier.




> Ist aber (leider) die Wahrheit...



Das heißt du bestehst wiederholt darauf, mich persönlich beleidigen in dem du mir Handlungen in die Schuhe schiebst, die nicht einmal annähernd praktiziere?
Wenn du weiterhin alle so in einen Topf wirfst, die nicht 100% auf deiner Linie sind und sie mit Anschuldigungen zuschmeißt, die nur auf einen Bruchteil zutreffen, muss ich noch nen Moderator holen...





> Das ist der Hauptgrund, warum man für etwas ist, andere Gründe werden einfach nur vorgeschoben.



Diesen Argumentationsstrang können wir wieder aufnehmen, nachdem du dein Fahrzeugbau, Ökologie, VWL, Soziologie und vor allem Psychologiestudium abgeschlossen, die genaue und einzige wahre Sachlage aller Aspekte dieses Problems erforscht und jeden einzelnen "Öko" so genau untersucht hast, dass du mit Fug und Recht deine Behauptung halten kannst, über seine wahren Gedanken mehr zu wissen, als er selbst.




> Entsprechend müsste ich auch für die Verwendung von "Naturstoffen" im Autobau sein, aber auch dafür, das die Autos so gebaut werden, das man sie auch mindestens 20 Jahre lang benutzen kann.



Ich weiß nicht, ob es dir aufgefallen ist, aber Autos bestehen zu einem erstaunlich hohen Anteil (wenn man Metall mitzählt extrem hohen) Anteil aus "Naturstoffen" (eine weitere Erhöhung wäre oft aus Brandschutzgründen nur mit massiven Chemieeinsatz möglich) und werden in der Mehrheit länger als 20 Jahre genutzt. (Nicht in Deutschland - man kann den Leuten 10 Jahre alte Autos ja ebensowenig zumuten, wie unter 150PS und 4mal mehr Platz, als genutzt - aber deutsche Gebrauchtwagen sind in Osteuropa oder Afrika sehr begehrt)



> Wenn sich jemand einen Ferrari fährt, dann hat er es idR auch verdient und entsprechend hart gearbeitet.
> Wenns ihm glücklich macht, why not?!



Jo - versteh ich nicht, wieso du dich so drüber aufregst, dass er ihn sich auch wirklich verdienen und dafür hart arbeiten muss.
(Man stelle sich das mal vor: Da macht die EU den Ferrari ganze 20000€ teurer! Oh mein Gott! Welche Greultat! Sofort n paar Ökos dafür niedermachen.)



> Yep, denn eine Elise ist ein Auto ohne alles, also kein Komfort, kein garnix, zwar leicht aber sonst nix.



Also fassen wir mal zusammen:
Du willst eine 300km/h, 4s 0-100, 6 Personen + 3 amerikanische Kühlschränke Sänfte.
Für den täglichen Weg zu Arbeit.




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz ab davon scheints in Amiland ziemlich 'in' zu sein, Elektroautos zu bauen...




Kalifornien hat n Gesetz am Laufen, dass auf absehbarer Zeit die CO2-Emissionen von Neuwagen auf genau 0g/100km beschränkt.
Seitdem das bekannt ist, finden sich in den USA zunehmend mehr Experimente mit Elektroautos, bei Mercedes Brennstoffzellen in Vorserienzustand und bei BMW Wasserstoffautos.




DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal wieder zum Thema zurückkommen oder im Atom/Energiethread weiter schreiben.









Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Amischüssel sind garnicht mal solche Säufer wie sie dargestellt werden, das war mal vor langer Zeit so.
> Es ist zwar korrekt, das hier vorsintflutliche Technik verwendet wird wie z.B. unten liegende Nockenwellen, aber sie haben solche Sachen wie Abschalten von Zylinderbänken und andere Scherze, so dass man hier eher mit unter 15l/100km rechnen kann.
> 
> Und das ist für einen 5,7l V8 (oder größer) sogar ziemlich gut.



Für einen 5,7l V8 sicherlich.
Aber eigentlich sollte es bei einem Verkehrsmittel nicht darum gehen, einen 5,7l V8 zu haben.
Sondern (in dem Fall) regelmäßig mehrere 100 Meilen mit unter 130km/h zurückzulegen oder/und täglich alleine ein paar Meilen mit unter 30km/h (im Schnitt) zur Arbeit zu fahren.
Und für beides ist 15l/100km einfach extrem schlecht.

(So ähnlich wie die Hessen-SPD: Die hat sehr unterhalsames Kabarett im Programm. Leider wird es als Parteipolitik verkauft)


----------



## klefreak (8. Dezember 2008)

```
[QUOTE="ruyven_macaran, post: 382675, member: 62"]sorry für Bandwurmpost, ihr seit selbst schuld, wenn ich soviel schreibt :P 



In Sachen Beschleunigung sind Elektromotoren ungeschlagen, weil sie ihre volle Leistung kontinuirlich über den gesamten Drehzahlbereich erbringen.
Afaik werden noch immer eine ganze Reihe von Kurzstrecken-Beschleunigungsrekorden von Elektroautos gehalten (auf längerer Strecke kann n Benziner halt voll aufdrehen und hat dann das bessere Leistungs-/Gewichtverhältniss, als ein rollender Akku) und selbst manche Güterzuglok kann es mit nem aktuellen Sportwagen aufnehmen, wenn sie ohne Wagen unterwegs ist. (hab mal irgendwas von unter 5 Sekunden von 0-100 für das aktuelle Standardmodell gehört - allerdings ist die Technik nicht wirklich darauf ausgelegt, dass öfters zu machen und der Verbrauch auch nicht ganz optimal ;) )

Aber ich sage mal solange wir noch Kraftwerke mit fossilen Brennstoffen oder in größerem Umfange Biomasse/-gas haben, können wir auch mit (Kunst-)Benzin, (Bio-)Diesel oder Ethanol arbeiten.
Und bis auf weiteres haben wir die, ausgerechnet im mobilen Einsatz als erstes drauf zu verzichten, ist sinnlos - eben gerade dafür eignet sich die Technik am besten.
Das Elektro- und Wasserstoffautos von der Autolobby so hoch gelobt werden, liegt ganz einfach daran, dass es für die Hersteller viel bequemer ist, das Problem auf Kraftwerksbetreiber auszulagern, als den Verbrauch drastisch zu senken.




Das Gute zu fördern ist immer schöner, als das Schlechte zu benachteiligen - aber man kann halt nicht nur Geld ausgeben, weswegen strafen oft die einzige Option ist.




Ich hab auch Spaß daran, Autobahnbrücken zu sprengen. Darf ich, darf ich?
Privatvergnügen heißt auch deswegen so, weil sich jeder privat drum zu kümmern hat und die Konsequenzen tragen muss - und dass heißt in dem Fall, dass er alle daraus entstehenden Kosten tragen muss, Einschließlich der durch Umweltschäden bei Förderung, Transport, Produktion und Nutzung für heutige und kommende Generationen entstehenden, der durch Straßenbau und Bodenversiegelung gestern, heute und in Zukunft entstehende, der durch Unfälle und Gesundheitsschäden entstehende,.........(sehr lange Latte)
Und n paar € höherer Neuwagenkosten reichen da noch lange nicht aus.

Spaß weniger auf Kosten aller ist imho inakzeptabel.



Wenn du mit nem Buchstaben und ner Zahl einen bestimmten Motor bezeichnen willst, solltest du das sagen, sonst nehm ich mir weiterhin die Freiheit, z.B. die aktuelle VW-Mittelklasse rein zu interpretieren :P



Extremisten.
Die Frage ist, wer den 4l Lupo gekauft hätte, der eine vollwertige Dämmung und Polsterung und eine sinnvoll abgestimmte Automatik gehabt hätte?
Sicherlich mehr. Und wenn man den 15l/100-ist-für-mich-okay obengenannte Kosten in Rechnung gestellt hätte, noch mehr.
Hat nur einen Haken: Die Anreize für die Hersteller, ein sparsames Auto zu bauen, beschränkten sich auf einen Imagegewinn. Also hat man ein unbrauchbares, aber Schlagwort-trächtiges 3l Wägelchen vorgestellt und dann 5-6l Autos verkauft.
Dass es dazwischen auch so etwas wie eine sinnvolle Mitte gibt, die einen Kompromiss zwischen menschlichen und ökologischen Bedürfnissen darstellt, interessiert keinen. Für den Verkauf spielen nur ökonomische Bedürfnisse eine Rolle. (->ökologischen Notwendigkeiten eine ökonomische Komponente geben, s.o.)



zu blöd = Pech, zurück auf den Ponyhof wenn man mit der Realität nicht klarkommt.



Also fassen wir deine Punkte nochmal zusammen:
- schlechte Fahrwerke: man auch in kleinen, leichten Autos ein gutes Fahrwerk einbauen
- billige Dämmung: man auch in kleinen Autos viel Geld verbauen
- "mieser Motor": kann ich so als Einzelpunkt nicht richtig interpretieren - was hilft gegen miese Laune unter der Haube?
- zuwenig Leistung im Vergleich zum Gewicht für deine Ansprüche: Entweder schlechte Abstimmung von Motor und Getriebe, zu hoher Luftwiederstand (sollte man senken) oder Mangel an vorrausschauenden Fahren. Meine Kiste hat jedenfalls ne Vergleichbares kw/kg Verhältniss und bereitet keinen Stress oder mulmige Gefühle bei mir.
- mieses Fahrwerk: man auch in kleinen, leichten Autos ein gutes Fahrwerk einbauen
- bei dem dir mulmig wird: ggf. change user
- entweder zu hoch: auch kleine Autos können flach sein, würde man bei der Herstellung auf den Luftwiederstand statt die alle 10 Jahre genutzte Umzugstauglichkeit achten
- oder schlechtes Fahrwerk: man auch in kleinen, leichten Autos ein gutes Fahrwerk einbauen

Fazit: Kann da absolut kein Problem sehen, dass durch die Sparsamkeit des Autos vorgegeben ist.



Sage ich irgendwas davon?
Nein.
Bist du der Meinung, dass man Leuten einfach so Aussagen in den Mund legen sollte? 

Falls du gerne über vergleichbare Regelungen für Computer disktuieren willst, würde ich dir empfehlen, genau das auch zu machen. Also nicht eine Verbrauchsbeschränkung auf 1/10tel als Äquivalent für eine Verbrauchsbeschränkung auf 1/2-1/3tel nehmen. Oder sich beim zusammenrechnen um 100% irren.

Aber um die vielleicht dahinter steckende sachliche Aussage zu beantworten (die zwar n bissl Offtopic geht - aber da soll sich der Threadersteller drüber beschweren, ehe ich eingreife):
Ich wäre weiterhin eher dafür, der Energie an sich den Preis zu geben, den sie der Welt kostet.
Ist das nicht möglich, kann man gerne eine Strafsteuer für PCs mit über 100W Verbrauch einführen.
Würde mir die Komponentenauswahl deutlich erleichtern, wenn Nvidia&ATI nicht jedes Jahr neue Heizleistungsrekorde aufstellen. (ich sag nur: lautloses Netzteil)
Und der Spielebranche würde es sowieso verdammt gut tun, wenn die Entwickler mal 3 Gedanken in die Spielmechnik und Engineoptimierung stecken müssten, anstatt einfach nur neue Effekte, mehr Polygone und höherauflösende (aber immer noch nichts darstellende) Texturen zum neuen Mega-Super-Über-Grafik-Wunderwerk (also Techdemo) zu kombinieren.




Das Verbot betrifft Glühbirnen über 25W.
Wieviele Anwendungen fallen dir spontan ein, in denen man starke Beleuchtung installiert, aber quasi nie nutzt? Fürn Gartenschuppen reicht auch ne Funzel.
Bei regelmäßiger Benutzung zählt der Verbrauch im Betrieb.



Laut aktueller Tagespresse ist der Quecksilbergehalt einer durchschnittlichen Stromsparlampe sogar geringer, als die durch den Mehrverbrauch einer durchschnittlichen Glühbirne bei deutschem Durchschnittsstrom in Kohlekrafwerken freigesetzte Menge. (und die in der Stromsparlampe muss nichtmal freigesetzt werden, wenn sie richtig entsorgt wird)



Also wenn die 200+PS nicht für die Autobahn benötigt werden, dann frag ich mich wofür dann?
In der Stadt sind jedenfalls ein noch größerer Unsinn und auf der Landstraße führen sie nur zu Schäden an wertvollen Bäumen und weniger wertvollen Hohlschädeln.



Wieviele dutzend km am Stück ohne abbremsen?
Wieso?



lesen bildet...
Posts ganz lesen ersparrt peinliche Antworten.

Um es nochmal zu wiederholen:
Gesucht ist kein Motor, der bei 300rpm seine maximale Leistung bringt.
Gesucht ist ein Motor, der bei 1000-1500rpm seine maximale Effizienz aufweist und diese Drehzahlen über lange Zeiten verkraftet.
Niemand verbietet es diesem Motor, auch mal kurzzeitig mit 6000rpm zu arbeiten - aber das macht er in der Praxis halt eh nur kurzzeitig und es einfach bescheuert, ihm da aufwendig und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste im Alltagsbetrieb 10PS mehr rauszukitzeln und dann die Leute dazu zu zwingen, mindesten 3000rpm und eine vergleichsweise geringe Effizienz zu nutzen, damit die Haltbarkeit gegeben ist.

Also: Motoren für den (auch ökologisch) sinnvollen Alltagsbetrieb optimieren, nicht für eine hohe, aber praxisferne Leistungsangabe auf dem Papier.




Das heißt du bestehst wiederholt darauf, mich persönlich beleidigen in dem du mir Handlungen in die Schuhe schiebst, die nicht einmal annähernd praktiziere?
Wenn du weiterhin alle so in einen Topf wirfst, die nicht 100% auf deiner Linie sind und sie mit Anschuldigungen zuschmeißt, die nur auf einen Bruchteil zutreffen, muss ich noch nen Moderator holen...

;)



Diesen Argumentationsstrang können wir wieder aufnehmen, nachdem du dein Fahrzeugbau, Ökologie, VWL, Soziologie und vor allem Psychologiestudium abgeschlossen, die genaue und einzige wahre Sachlage aller Aspekte dieses Problems erforscht und jeden einzelnen "Öko" so genau untersucht hast, dass du mit Fug und Recht deine Behauptung halten kannst, über seine wahren Gedanken mehr zu wissen, als er selbst.




Ich weiß nicht, ob es dir aufgefallen ist, aber Autos bestehen zu einem erstaunlich hohen Anteil (wenn man Metall mitzählt extrem hohen) Anteil aus "Naturstoffen" (eine weitere Erhöhung wäre oft aus Brandschutzgründen nur mit massiven Chemieeinsatz möglich) und werden in der Mehrheit länger als 20 Jahre genutzt. (Nicht in Deutschland - man kann den Leuten 10 Jahre alte Autos ja ebensowenig zumuten, wie unter 150PS und 4mal mehr Platz, als genutzt - aber deutsche Gebrauchtwagen sind in Osteuropa oder Afrika sehr begehrt)



Jo - versteh ich nicht, wieso du dich so drüber aufregst, dass er ihn sich auch wirklich verdienen und dafür hart arbeiten muss.
(Man stelle sich das mal vor: Da macht die EU den Ferrari ganze 20000€ teurer! Oh mein Gott! Welche Greultat! Sofort n paar Ökos dafür niedermachen.)



Also fassen wir mal zusammen:
Du willst eine 300km/h, 4s 0-100, 6 Personen + 3 amerikanische Kühlschränke Sänfte.
Für den täglichen Weg zu Arbeit.





Kalifornien hat n Gesetz am Laufen, dass auf absehbarer Zeit die CO2-Emissionen von Neuwagen auf genau 0g/100km beschränkt.
Seitdem das bekannt ist, finden sich in den USA zunehmend mehr Experimente mit Elektroautos, bei Mercedes Brennstoffzellen in Vorserienzustand und bei BMW Wasserstoffautos.




:daumen:





Für einen 5,7l V8 sicherlich.
Aber eigentlich sollte es bei einem Verkehrsmittel nicht darum gehen, einen 5,7l V8 zu haben.
Sondern (in dem Fall) regelmäßig mehrere 100 Meilen mit unter 130km/h zurückzulegen oder/und täglich alleine ein paar Meilen mit unter 30km/h (im Schnitt) zur Arbeit zu fahren.
Und für beides ist 15l/100km einfach extrem schlecht.

(So ähnlich wie die Hessen-SPD: Die hat sehr unterhalsames Kabarett im Programm. Leider wird es als Parteipolitik verkauft)[/quote]
```
vollste Zustimmung Meinerseits !!

@topic

Für mich ist ein Auto ein Fortbewegungsmittel, und das soll für mich günstigst (€/km) und sparsam sein. wenn man sich zb bei einem großen deutschen Autohersteller die Preise zb des POLO anschaut, dann ist es kein Wunder, dass niemand die sparsameren BlueMotion Modelle kaufen will, denn diese sind preislich so angesiedelt, dass man die verteuerung zum normalen Modell kaum über die nutzungszeit reinfahren kann. 
ich hoffe, dass sich durch die neuen Grenzwerte im Bewustsein der normalen Autouser etwas ändert, Green IT --> Green CAR


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (9. Dezember 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Diese 1l Mehrverbrauch sind eben eigentlich nicht nötig, weil du mit dem 80 PS Auto bei normalem Verkehr genau so schnell bist wie mit dem grossen. Der Fahrspaß ist mir persönlich nun mal eine Unverständlichkeit.



Für mich ist dieser Mehrverbrauch mehr als akzeptabel, wie gesagt für die doppelte Leistung, 26% mehr Gewicht nur 16% mehr Verbrauch. Zumal das fahren in den Corsa sehr unangenehm war (nicht nur weil ein Opel Zeichen vorne drauf war  ).
Wir reden ja hier nicht über 4-6 Liter mehr Verbrauch, das wäre mir dann auch zu viel zum täglich fahren.
Aber ich persönlich lasse mir nicht vorschreiben wieviel mein Auto leisten und verbrauchen soll/darf, zumal nicht von Leuten, die mit gepanzerten Oberklassewagen auf meine Kosten fahren, da stimmt ja irgendwas nicht. Die Typen dort oben können gerne den Anfang machen. Ein bissl Spaß will ich ja auch noch haben  

Ich kann zudem die Leute nicht verstehen, die sich unbedingt so einen SUV kaufen müssen, obwohl sie weder aufm Berg wohnen, noch Bauern, Förster oder ähnliches sind. SUV sind die absolut unsinnigsten Fahrzeuge für den Normalbürger. Sie haben zu hohe Verbräuche durch hohes Fahzeuggewicht, Allradantrieb, große Stirnfläche und hohen Bodenabstand und um trotzdem auf gute Fahrleistungen zu kommen brauchen sie stärkere Maschinen, wodurch sie noch mehr Verbrauchen. 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man solche Fahrzeuge für Menschen die sie nicht brauchen extrem hoch besteuern (also mind. dem 10 bis 15 fachen vom derzeigen KFZ Satz), wozu gibts denn Vans (kein so hoher Bodenabstand, oft leichter, mehr Platz) oder Kombis für große Familien? 

Zumal der PKW Verkehr in Deutschland zu 12,5 % am CO2 Ausstoß beteiligt ist, der Güterverkehr macht nochmal dass gleiche aus. Dort sollten wir auch mal sparen, aber Hauptsächlich an LKWs. Zudem könnte man sich ja auch mal für spritsparende Schiffe, LKWs usw. einsetzen. Man sollte in Deutschland den LKW Verkehr so wenig wie nötig einsetzen und den Rest auf die Schiene transferieren. Man könnte dann noch eine extrem gesteigerte Maut für ausländische LKWs einführen, damit die mir ihren fahrenden Schrotthaufen, von unseren Straßen wegbleiben. Da haben wir auch schönes Sparpotenzial 

Worauf ich damit eigentlich hinaus will, es ist so dass das Auto keineswegs Klimakiller Nummer 1 ist, das es woanders genauso viel/mehr Sparpotenzial gibt und das dieses ganze Thema eigentlich ziemlicher Populismus ist.

Trotzdem will ich nciht bestreiten, dass man im PKW Sektor vernünftig sparen kann und muss. Die Autos könnten mal zur Abwechslung wieder abspecken(Leichtbau und Leichtmetalle) etwas windschnittiger werden, Start/Stoppautomatik bekommen (vom Gestz her kann man so etwas ja vorschreiben), und einen Mildhybrid haben (nur zum anfahren in der Stadt). Da könnte ganz viel Kraftstoff eingespaart werden ohne dass der Fahrspaß beschnitten werden muss.
Allerdings muss wie auch schon gesagt wurde ein Anreiz geschaffen werden die Autos zu bauen. Ein nicht viel höherer Preis wäre ein guter Anreiz genug um als Käufer die Dinger auch zu kaufen.



GoZoU schrieb:


> Alles in allem können wir uns also darauf einigen, dass der Verbrennungsmotor als unsere einzige Wärmekraftmaschine leider nicht mehr "zeitgemäß" ist? Leider sind die genannten alternative ja auch mit einigen schwewiegenden Nachteilen behaftet.



Ja so kann man es im Raum stehen lassen. Man müsste sich entweder einen neuen umweltschonende Krafstoffe suchen und/oder effizientere Antriebskonzepte. Die Alternativen die wir z.Zt. haben wirklich alle mehr oder weniger große Nachteile bzw. nicht sehr viele Vorteile oder sind noch zu unausgereift.

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Dezember 2008)

Nur ein kleiner Denkanstoß:
50% bei einem normalen Durchschnittsauto einzusparen bedeutet 3-4l/100km einzusparen.
10% bei einem normalem Durchschnitts LKW/Bus einzusparen bedeutet 4-6l/100km einzusparen.

Was ist jetzt sinnvoller??
Wenn wir zwanghaft versuchen in einem Bereich zu sparen, wo man kaum noch sparen kann oder da zu sparen wo man wirklich noch was einsparen kann??

Ganz ab davon sollte man bei LKW/Bussen auch mal Vorschriften für Lautstärke und Vibrationen einführen...

Von den Abgasvorschriften sprechen wir mal lieber nicht...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. Dezember 2008)

In Berlin sind schon sehr viel Erdgasriesen unterwegs. Und laut sind die Dieselteile auch nicht mehr. Dank der sehr guten Rußpartikelfilter sollen die sogar die Berliner Luft reinigen . Aber richtig ist, dass diese Modernisierung weiter gefördert werden sollte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt Abgas- und Lautstärkevorschriften und die Speditionen haben selbst so großes Interesse an Sparmaßnahmen, dass Mitarbeiter z.T. mehrfach im Jahr zu entsprechenden Fortbildungsmaßnahmen geschickt werden, auch die Technik wird in diesem Bereich schon seit Jahren auf immer größere Effizienz hin optimiert (mag daran liegen, dass man mit ner höheren Geschwindigkeit und tollem Beschleunigungsverhalten bei LKWs eben keine Werbung machen kann und sich deswegen mal um was sinnvolles kümmert).
In kurz:
Es ist sinnvoller, da Sparmaßnahmen zu motivieren, wo sie bislang nicht genutzt werden, als da, wo man fleißig am sparen ist.

Zusätzliches Potential liegt eher bei weniger LKW Transporten insgesamt, aber ich kann mir schon denken, wer als erster brüllt, wenn Geld aus dem Straßenbau abgezogen und in die Schiene gesteckt wird und dabei auch noch KMUs die Lebensgrundlage entzogen wird...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. Dezember 2008)

http://video.kenblockracing.com/fla...r_id=204&media_id=9183&bgcolor=FFFFFF&autopla

Macht Spaß aber keinen Sinn 
halt ein Sportgerät. Nichts zum "auf Arbeit fahren".


----------



## orca113 (10. Dezember 2008)

> Sicher kann man sich dem Ideal-Prozess durch geeignete Maßnahmen wie einem Turbolader (oder zwei ) bzw. durch die Zuschaltung eines Kompressors stufenweise annähern. Dadurch muss aber auch wieder mehr Masse beschleunigt werden und das Gefährt wird schwerer.



Das ist Volkswagens TSI Prinzip.Fahre einen solchen Golf mit 1,4 L und 140PS (wollte den kleineren aber der war vergriffen) Dieses Fahrzeug kann man niedertourig (nicht untertourig) fahren,sein sechster Gang trägt mit dazu bei das sein Benzindurst in *meinem Alltag* bei ca. 5,6L/100Km liegt.Diesen Wert habe ich jetzt durch ausrechnen (Taschenrechner,Tacho,Spritquittungen) ermittelt. Ich finde das ist für ein Auto mit dieser Leistung (welche es auch durchaus mal ausleben kann wenn ich das will z.b. zum Überholen... holla die Waldfee...) ein sehr guter Wert ist und ich finde VW ging damit einen tollen Weg und auch einen richtigen in Sachen Verbrennungsmotor. Meines erachtens ist das was die EU da beschlossen hat fernab der Realität.Nicht des Technisch machbaren sondern schlicht und ergreifend ist es ein verbrechen am Autofahrer.Man kann nicht immer nur die Kleinwagen loben und ihren eigenschafft "sparsam und sauber" zu sein alle Vorzüge (Steuerlich etc...) zuschreiben sondern man muß auch mal sehen das Familien wie meine einen mindestens Golfklasse Wagen brauchen um Kinder,Einkäufe,Besorgungen... also ihr wisst schon zu Transportieren. Wir schaffen ein Auto ab,damit wir nur eins haben was gerade groß genug für unsere Zwecke ist und wie wir finden für unsere Kasse Wirtschafftlich ist,haben wenn es hart auf hart kommt noch ein Motorrad und fahren sehr viel Fahrrad... und jetzt kommen da irgendwelche Idioten aus Elfenbeintürmen daher und beschließen hirnverbranten Kram. Das schönste daran ist das das alles Anzugträger sind die selber alle fett wie ein Otter sind,in den dicksten Karossen gefahren werde,b.z.w geflogen


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Dezember 2008)

Das dämliche ist doch, das es einerseits gefordert wird, sparsame Autos zu machen, andererseits die Abgasnormen diesem aber im Wege stehen.

Die Toyota Magermixmotoren anfang bis mitte der 90er seien hier mal eine Erwähnung wert.

Hier habens schon vor 10 Jahren geschaft, einen Motor in einen Mittelklassewagen (Carina E; VOrgänger vom Avensis) zu bauen, den man mit unter 7l/100km bewegen kann.
Und das teilweise deutlich, sprich 6-6,5l/100km...

Ist aber dank EU3 Norm nicht mehr möglich gewesen (noX und so) bzw erst seit kurzem wider und sehr teuer (Denox Kat)...

Auch gibts hin und wieder die Info, das man hier mal eben so 40-50% weniger Kraftstoff verbrauchen könnte, wenn man die Abgasnachbehandlung nicht bräuchte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2008)

orca26 schrieb:


> Meines erachtens ist das was die EU da beschlossen hat fernab der Realität.
> 
> Das schönste daran ist das das alles Anzugträger sind die selber alle fett wie ein Otter sind,in den dicksten Karossen gefahren werde,b.z.w geflogen



Waren nicht nur EU-Abgeordnete, gerade die deutsche Politik und Lobby hatte ganz tief die Finger mit drin (die französische nach Meinungen einiger auch  ) - dabei kommt dann halt ein schrottiger Kompromiss bei raus, aber nichts, was rational Sinn macht 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das dämliche ist doch, das es einerseits gefordert wird, sparsame Autos zu machen, andererseits die Abgasnormen diesem aber im Wege stehen.



Priorität 1: Umwelt nicht vergiften, Menschen nicht krank machen.
Priorität 2: Klima schonen, zukünftigen Generationen was übrig lassen.

Ganz einfach, oder?

Man spart sich ja auch keine passiven Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, für niedrigeren Verbrauch UND bessere Fahreingenschaften UND niedrigere Preise, obwohl es da massives Potential gibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Dezember 2008)

Da beißt sich die Katze in den Schwanz...
Was ist jetzt besser, ein nicht ganz so sauberes Auto zu fahren, das dafür nur 6-7l verbraucht oder ein (vermeintlich) sauberes Auto, das dafür 8-10l verbraucht?
Vorallendingen ists scheinheilig, einerseits vom bösen CO2 zu sprechen und im gleichen Atemzug aber den Diesel ziemlich deutlich zu bevorteilen, der ja, wie wir alle wissen, sogar krebserregend ist...
Die Magermix Motoren wären hier sauberer denn die Diesel und würden auch nicht mehr verbrauchen bzw waren die Motoren bei Toyota so gut, das niemand den Diesel gekauft hat - weil der auch nicht weniger gesoffen hat...

PS: schau dir mal die Abgasvorschriften zum Diesel an und vergleichs dann mal mitm Benziner!
Würd der Benziner nur die Diesel Vorschriften erfüllen müssen, würd er nichtmal (mehr) mit Kat rumfahren, wenn der nicht auch sein müsste...
Ist ja nicht ohne Grund so, das die Diesel in Amerika nicht sehr weit verbreitet sind.
Zum Teil liegts daran, das sie die Abgasnormen nicht erfüllen und somit nicht zugelassen werden können (ja, da gibts keine 'Diesellobby' wie hier in EUroland).

PPS: in GR dürfen heimische Diesel garnicht erst in die Städte...


----------



## DOTL (12. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wobei ich hier nicht weiß, ob Ford den Mondeo auch in US of A anbietet...


 
Seit November letzten Jahres ist Ford dabei Fahrzeuge, welche in Europa hergestellt wurden, auch in den USA zu vermarkten, was auch den Mondeo einschließt. Jedoch sind die Strategien teilweise noch nicht vollkommen umgesetzt.
Ansonsten muss man jedoch aufpassen, welche Fahrzeuge man vergleichen möchte. Den Focus z.B. gibt es sowohl in den USA als auch in Europa. Mehr als den Namen haben die Fahrzeuge aber nicht wirklich gemein.

Übrigens, die Output-Leistung hängt auch ein bisschen mit dem Spritgemisch ab, zumal die Octane-Zahl in den USA geringer ist als in Europa bzw. Deutschland.

Eine Gallon Sprit kostet in den USA umgerechnet knappe 2 Euro, was wiederum rund 50 Ct. pro Liter entspricht. Verglichen mit dem Vorjahr entspricht das jedoch noch immer einen Preisanstieg von mehr als 20%. Kommuliert betrachtet, so hat sich in den letzten Jahren der Spritpreis in den USA nahezu verdoppelt. Jener Aspekt führte auch dazu, dass die Nachfrage nach effizienteren bzw. weniger spritfressenden Fahrzeugen gestiegen ist. Ziemlich beliebt sind gegenwärtig Hybridfahrzeuge.

Diesel gibt es in den USA eigentlich nur für LKW.

Die sog. "Diesellobby" wird in den USA mittels der API vertreten. Insofern gibt es eine solche durchaus auch in den USA. Jene setzt sich insbesondere auch für Öl und Gas ein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

Sparfahrt mit Porsche 911 - 6,7 Liter auf 100 Kilometer - n-tv.de 
Für die 'Kleinwagenverfechter' 

@DOTL
Es ist leider öfter so, das einige Autos in den USA angeboten werden, die es in D nicht gibt.
Bei Honda ist das z.B. der Stufenheck Civic, der in D nicht angeboten wurde.
In D waren einige Versionen aber verfügbar, das alte Civic Coupe, Civic Hybrid.
Aktuell ists ja auch so, das was wir hier als Civic kaufen können, ist die Euro Version, die US Version schaut anders aus.
Auch Subaru hat noch einen Stufenheck Impreza im Programm, US only...

Und noch viele andere schöne Dinge, die es in US gab, hier aber nicht, z.B. der Accord Hybrid mit V6 drin.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch n kleiner Wagen. 
Dazu relativ leicht gebaut und mit sehr guter Aerodynamik - das gleicht den für sparsamen Betrieb schlecht geeigneten Motor wieder aus. (=ginge noch besser, wenn man den anpassen, vor allem einiges an Gewicht einsparen würde)

Die Frage ist aber, wer einen Porsche für diesen Nutzungsstil entsprechen würde, der ~dem eines Smart entspricht. (2 Personen, nen Kasten Wasser, <130 - nur bei Parkplatzsuche und Kosten gibts echte Unterschiede  )

Aber mal abwarten, wenn der Druck von oben reicht, kommt vielleicht wirklich ein Cayman 1,6l, um den Flottenverbrauch zu drücken 


Randnotiz: Montag, knapp 300km primär Landstraße aber auch einiges an Ortschaft-durchsuchen und ~80km Autobahn, 80er & 6,9l Schnitt, Zufälle gibts  (in dem Fall aber mit deutlich mehr Balast und schlechterer Aerodynamik - Porsche verschenkt Potential :finger: )


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist doch n kleiner Wagen.
> Dazu relativ leicht gebaut und mit sehr guter Aerodynamik - das gleicht den für sparsamen Betrieb *schlecht geeigneten Motor wieder aus.* (=ginge noch besser, wenn man den anpassen, vor allem einiges an Gewicht einsparen würde)


Denkst du ein Ferrarimotor wäre besser geeignet? Porsche hat ja im Grunde das für Supersportwagen sparsamste Antriebskonzept, Turbomotor mit weniger Zylinder und Hubraum und dazu ein Doppelkupplungsgetriebe, das präziser und sparsamer schalten kann als ein Mensch. Die V8 oder V12 Motoren in anderen Sportwagen dürften kaum so sparsam zu bewegen sein.

Der Test zeigt halt, dass ein Auto, welches 300 fahren kann, bei 130 nicht unbedingt soviel mehr verbraucht als ein Auto, das nur 200 schafft. Ist nicht unbedingt eine Sache der PS sondern eher des Hubraums und der smarten Motorsteuerung. Das Konzept wird ja auch von VW verwendet beim 1.4 TSI mit DSG. Kleinerer Motor mit Zwangsaufladung für die PS und dazu ein sportliches Direktschaltgetriebe mit sogar 7 Gängen. Da kommt man vorwärts und hat den Verbrauch eines Diesels...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2008)

Nö, ich denke ein ~1/3 so starker Motor (im Interesse der Laufruhe z.B. 4 Zylinder mit schwacher Aufladung) wäre für sparsame 130 besser.
Was hier gezeigt wurde, ist in erster Linie, dass ein Sportwagen mit 6 stelligem Preisschild nur den Verbrauch einer Mittelklasselimousine hat, wenn man ihn wie einen billigen Kleinstwagen einsetzt.

Was soll das bringen?

Wer einen ""Porsche"" will, fährt nicht so - der einzige Zeitpunkt zu dem der auch nur die Herstellerangaben erreicht, ist beim flanieren am Mittelmeer (und das hat schon vom Prinzip her rein gar nichts mit Spritsparen zu tun), wärend der restlichen Nutzung liegt der Verbrauch deutlich höher.
Wer ein Fahrzeug mit dem Verbrauch einer sparsamen Mittelklasse will, der kriegt hier ein lächerliches Platzangebot,... geboten.
Wer einen Kleinwagen mit diesen Fahrleistungen nutzen will, der zahlt dafür nicht diesen Preis.

In kurz: Was man hieran sehen kann ist, dass einige Aspekte (Leichtbau, Aerodynamik, stark optimierte Motoren) sowohl im Sport- als auch Sparwagenbau eine Rolle spielen.
Diese Synergie nützt dem Endverbraucher aber wenig, solange Greenpeace keine Sportwagen entwickelt und Lamborghini nichts für Pendler baut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer einen ""Porsche"" will, fährt nicht so -


Ahjo, also wenn man einen Porsche oder Aston Martin fährt, fährt man damit immer schnell und nicht langsam?!
Wie kommst du zu diesem Schluss?!
Übrigens: als ich mir meinen RX7 angeschaut hab und den Kaufvertrag unterschrieb, wurd ich von einem Aston Martin reingelassen.
Kleinwagenfahrer (oder Mercedes/Audi/BMW Fahrer) machen eher die Lücke, in die man rein möchte zu und riskieren dabei auch einen Unfall...


Was ich sagen will:
*Sportwagenfahrer sind meist nicht die rücksichtslosen Raser, als die sie die Presse gern hinstellt, ganz im Gegenteil, sie sind meistens eher langsam und ruhig/rücksichtsvoll unterwegs*.

Tja, man hat halt 'nen tolles Auto, mit dem man könnte und nicht irgendeinen Haufen, der einem tierisch aufn Sack geht.


----------



## HorrorAmeise (17. Dezember 2008)

4 Liter Verbrauch, klar geht das! Mein C2 Diesel verbraucht, zwischen 3,8 und 4,6 Liter kommt drauf an wie man fährt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

C2 = Kleinwagen...
Deswegen heißt der Titel auch 'Kleinwagengesetz' ist gut...

Denn diese Vorschrift schreibt uns vor, nur noch Kleinwagen zu fahren bzw ist das der Zweck davon...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ahjo, also wenn man einen Porsche oder Aston Martin fährt, fährt man damit immer schnell und nicht langsam?!
> Wie kommst du zu diesem Schluss?!



Wie kommst du zu diesem Schluss? (d.h. zum "immer")



> Übrigens: als ich mir meinen RX7 angeschaut hab und den Kaufvertrag unterschrieb, wurd ich von einem Aston Martin reingelassen.
> Kleinwagenfahrer (oder Mercedes/Audi/BMW Fahrer) machen eher die Lücke, in die man rein möchte zu und riskieren dabei auch einen Unfall...



Oha, psychologische Gutachten über mehrere Millionen Kleinwagenfahrer...



> Was ich sagen will:



Mal so als Vorschlag:
Du willst gar nicht mal so selten Dinge sagen, die eine Diskussion berreichern könnten. Meistens sagst du dann aber was provozierendes, verallgemeinerndes, z.T. sogar beleidigendes,... - wie wärs, wenn du häufiger das sagst, was du willst?  (siehe Verleich oben/unten)



> *Sportwagenfahrer sind meist nicht die rücksichtslosen Raser, als die sie die Presse gern hinstellt, ganz im Gegenteil, sie sind meistens eher langsam und ruhig/rücksichtsvoll unterwegs*.



Das mit dem "sind meistens eher langsam" unterwegs würde ich mal anzweifeln (d.h. "langsam" nach weit verbreiteten Definitionen. Besitzer von 300+km/h Automobilen mögen nach eigener Aussage durchaus oft "langsam" unterwegs sein, wenn wieder die linke Spur zugeparkt ist  ), wird aber auch von der Presse nicht anders dargestellt (genaugenommen geht die da meist gar nicht drauf, wie schnell im Schnitt gefahren wird).

Das mit ruhig/rücksichtsvoll könnte dagegen durchaus stimmen, wer sich ein 250+km/h Fahrzeug kauft, möchte und wird das auch irgendwann mal ausfahren.
Resultat: All diejenigen, die bei 150 schon aufm Adrenalintripp sind, den 145 Fahrer am liebsten abknallen würden und andere Verkehrsteilnehmer generell als minderwertig und rechtelos ansehen, sind in der Gruppe "Sportwagenfahrer" unterrpräsentiert, das sie schnell zum "Rollstuhlfahrer" aufsteigen.

Ich möchte aber an der Stelle mal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass ich nichts gegenteiliges behauptet habe 

(Obwohl mir durchaus Leute bekannt sind, die eindeutig übermotorisierte Oberklassefahrzeuge fahren und in Sachen Sicherheitsabstand auf Nummer sicher gehen, dass der "Schleicher" -130 bei Limit 120- das Nummernschild nicht mehr im Rückspiegel lesen kann)




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> C2 = Kleinwagen...
> Deswegen heißt der Titel auch 'Kleinwagengesetz' ist gut...
> 
> Denn diese Vorschrift schreibt uns vor, nur noch Kleinwagen zu fahren bzw ist das der Zweck davon...



Sie schreibt vor, dass du draufzahlen musst, wenn du dir ein Fahrzeug mit hohem Verbrauch kaufst. Zweck ist, dass vermehrt sparsame Autos gekauft werden.

Ich geb zu, Fahrzeuge, die deine und die Ansprüche der EU erfüllen, sind selten - d.h. aber nicht, dass die EU es gezielt auf deine Ansprüche angesehen hat. Die stören Leute, die mit nem 2l Touareg Brötchen kaufen genauso, wie Leute, die mit nem M5 nen Kaffee holen.
Und gegen Autos, die deine Anforderungen zusätzlich erfüllen, hat die EU auch nichts.
Und die sind zur Zeit zwar selten (weil sie keiner kauft), aber durchaus technisch möglich, wenn man den Druck am Markt schafft - Gab z.B. schon Prototypen, die konstante 250km/h mit weniger als 4l Verbrauch schaffen können. (Okay - war n 2,5 Rad, was nicht jeder als Auto zählen würde und mangels Straßenzulassung handelt es sich eher um Hochrechnungen, aber möglich ist vieles, was die Industrie zur Zeit noch nicht will)


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, ich denke ein ~1/3 so starker Motor (im Interesse der Laufruhe z.B. 4 Zylinder mit schwacher Aufladung) wäre für sparsame 130 besser.


Porsche baut seine Autos ja nicht für optimale Sparsamkeit bei 130. Nicht vergessen, es ist ein Nischenhersteller im Bereich Sportwagen-Supersportwagen. Und verglichen Mit Dodge Viper, Corvette oder anderen V8-V12 Monstern ist Porsche sparsam, gemessen an der PS-Zahl.



> Was soll das bringen?


Du fragst bei einem Beitrag eines TV-Magazins ernsthaft, was das bringen soll? Unterhaltung, Vorurteile bedienen oder entkräftigen. Das übliche halt.
Was soll es bringen wenn sich Promis auf Vox bekochen oder man sieht, wie olle Auswanderer in Übersee pleite gehen oder die Supernanny gestellte asoziale Familien befriedet?
There is no Business like Showbusiness! 



> Wer einen ""Porsche"" will, fährt nicht so - der einzige Zeitpunkt zu dem der auch nur die Herstellerangaben erreicht, ist beim flanieren am Mittelmeer (und das hat schon vom Prinzip her rein gar nichts mit Spritsparen zu tun), wärend der restlichen Nutzung liegt der Verbrauch deutlich höher.


Deutlich höher? ein wenig sicher, aber ein Porschebesitzer kann ja garnicht permanent rasen und stehts beschleunigen. Dafür gibts doch die Schleicher auf der linken Spur. 
Ich glaube bei Sportwagen ist es wie bei Grakas: dsie werden 30% ihrer Zeit voll ausgefahren und den Rest idlen sie rum.



> Wer ein Fahrzeug mit dem Verbrauch einer sparsamen Mittelklasse will, der kriegt hier ein lächerliches Platzangebot,... geboten.
> Wer einen Kleinwagen mit diesen Fahrleistungen nutzen will, der zahlt dafür nicht diesen Preis.


Ein Porsche-Käufer will weder das eine noch das andere. Worauf willst du hinaus? Klar sind Sportwagen keine sinnvollen Nutzfahrzeuge, es sind Spaßautos, die kauft man sich zum angeben oder um damit am WE ne Rennstrecke zu mieten und mit seinem Stammtisch mal etwas Adrenalin zu verheizen. Jeder so wie er kann.
Ich denke die handvoll Sportwagenwagen auf der Welt sind nicht das Problem. Das Problem sind z.b. LKWs, die in der Nordsee gefangene Krabben zum Pulen nach Portugal fahren, und dann für den Verkauf wieder zurück zu uns, weil damit die Krabben 10 Cent billiger sind als wenn man sie hier bei uns pulen lässt.
Da darfst du mit dem Finger drauf zeigen. 

In kurz: Was man hieran sehen kann ist, dass einige Aspekte (Leichtbau, Aerodynamik, stark optimierte Motoren) sowohl im Sport- als auch Sparwagenbau eine Rolle spielen.[/QUOTE]
Was man hier sehen kann ist, dass nicht jeder Sportwagenhersteller auf maximale Zylinderzahl und riesigen Hubraum setzt. Vermutlich wird der Porschebesitzer im Monat weniger oft weinend über der Tankrechnung sitzen als jemand mit einer Corvette oder einer Viper.
Was den Porsche zum bezahlbaren Traum macht, für andere Superboliden braucht man weitaus mehr in der Portokasse, wenn der Wagen nicht nur in der Garage stehen soll.
Wobei Sportwagen ja fast immer niedrige Kilometerzahlen haben. die werden eben nur selten gefahren, ist kein Alltagsauto. Daher sinnlos sie mit Kleinwagen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Deutlich höher? ein wenig sicher, aber ein Porschebesitzer kann ja garnicht permanent rasen und stehts beschleunigen. Dafür gibts doch die Schleicher auf der linken Spur.
> Ich glaube bei Sportwagen ist es wie bei Grakas: dsie werden 30% ihrer Zeit voll ausgefahren und den Rest idlen sie rum.


Ein Porsche Besitzer will das ja auch garnicht.

Ein Porsche wird ja auch eher gekauft, um den Nachbarn zu imponieren bzw sich selbst zu befriedigen (ja, wer hat nicht schonmal davon geträumt), entsprechend werden sie auch behandelt.


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Klar sind Sportwagen keine sinnvollen Nutzfahrzeuge, es sind Spaßautos, die kauft man sich zum angeben oder um damit am WE ne Rennstrecke zu mieten und mit seinem Stammtisch mal etwas Adrenalin zu verheizen.


Oder um sie selbst 'normal' zu fahren, weil mans kann und möchte.


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Jeder so wie er kann.


...und will...

Bei der Wahl meines Fahrzeuges hat kein Gesetzgeber reinzupfuschen und mir vorzuschreiben, was ich zu fahren habe.
Wir leben hier ja nicht mehr in der DDR!
Da gabs ja quasi das Einheitsauto, was einige hier in D gern (wieder) hätten, auch 'gebürtige' Wessis...


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich denke die handvoll Sportwagenwagen auf der Welt sind nicht das Problem. Das Problem sind z.b. LKWs, die in der Nordsee gefangene Krabben zum Pulen nach Portugal fahren, und dann für den Verkauf wieder zurück zu uns, weil damit die Krabben 10 Cent billiger sind als wenn man sie hier bei uns pulen lässt.
> Da darfst du mit dem Finger drauf zeigen.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!

Was mich auch ankotzt ist das ewige hin- und hergekarre von Milchprodukten.
Warum muss man in Schleswig-Holstein bayrische Milch haben?!

*Genau das ist das Problem!*
Die EU sollte mal nicht so einen Blödsinn verbrechen sondern den Bullen bei den Hörnern packen!

So sollte man z.B. möglichst kurze Wege bei den Produkten fördern.
Aber was macht die EU?!
Richtig, sie fördert lange Wege, oder welchen Sinn haben die Schlachthäuser in Griechenland, für das Vieh was da garnicht lebt?!

Zurück zur Milch:
Warum darf der Landwirt, der sie produziert, nicht gleich an den Endkunden verkaufen?!
In Ch klappt das doch auch! (Melk-o-Mat)
Frische Milch vom Erzeuger, so wie es sich gehört.

Gleiches auch bei den Eiern, die werden auch überall produziert, hier machts auch keinen Sinn, die über weite Strecken zu transportieren, von Schlachthäusern spreche ich garnicht erst...

Aber dann würden ja keine 'Megaunternehmen' entstehen bzw sie würden gnadenlos untergehen und stattdessen würden viele 'kleine Wichte' den Markt diktieren (also das was Marktwirtschaft eigentlich sein sollte)...

Ach, übrigens: das Gurkengesetz wurde entsorgt!


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird der Porschebesitzer im Monat weniger oft weinend über der Tankrechnung sitzen als jemand mit einer Corvette oder einer Viper.


Naja, so viel verbrauchen die auch nicht 
Mit 11l/100km kann man auch 'ne Corvette oder Viper bewegen, im Schnitt...

Die 'dicken V8' sind verhältnismäßig sparsam, vorallendingen wenn man sie mal mit den kleinen Luftpumpen vergleicht...

z.B. 3-5 Fache Leistung denn ein normaler Kleinwagenmotor aber nur doppelter Verbrauch.


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was den Porsche zum bezahlbaren Traum macht, für andere Superboliden braucht man weitaus mehr in der Portokasse, wenn der Wagen nicht nur in der Garage stehen soll.


Das dürfte auch mit ein Grund sein, warum 80% aller je gebauten Porsches noch existieren.
Das kann sonst kein anderer Hersteller behaupten.
Das macht auch Porsche zum "grünsten" Hersteller wo gibt!

PS: die Frage ist, wo die anderen 20% abgeblieben sind.
Hier gehe ich mal von  'zusammengeschoben' aus, gerade die alten 911 Turbos...


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wobei Sportwagen ja fast immer niedrige Kilometerzahlen haben. die werden eben nur selten gefahren, ist kein Alltagsauto. Daher sinnlos sie mit Kleinwagen zu vergleichen.


Der Vergleich mit dem Kleinwagen ist wirklich völlig sinnlos, da gebe ich dir Recht.
Das mit der Kilometerleistung kann man so sehen, muss man aber nicht.

Der Punkt ist doch, das man eher gerne einen "Sportwagen" fahren möchte denn so einen Fabia, bei dem nichts wirklich prickelnd ist -> Fahrwerk, Bremsen, Motor, Innenraum, Sitze.

Bei einem Sportwagen schauts anders aus, das Platzangebot ist vielleicht nicht besser, dafür sind aber z.B. die Sitze richtig gut, auch das Fahrwerk ist (logischerweise) ziemlich gut, gleiches gilt auch für den Motor.
Hier wurd auch auf den Sound geachtet, im Gegensatz zum Kleinwagen, wo es nur auf den Preis ankommt und man den letzten Schrott (insbesondere 3 Pötter) einbaut...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Porsche baut seine Autos ja nicht für optimale Sparsamkeit bei 130.
> Du fragst bei einem Beitrag eines TV-Magazins ernsthaft, was das bringen soll? Unterhaltung, Vorurteile bedienen oder entkräftigen. Das übliche halt.
> Ein Porsche-Käufer will weder das eine noch das andere. Worauf willst du hinaus?



Das ganze wurde hier als Argument gebracht, dass Sportwagen gar nicht sooo nachteilig für die Umwelt sind - und unter genau dem Aspekt habe ich es betrachtet, also nur "sind sie sparsam?", "sind sie so sparsam, wie unter den Bedingungen möglich wäre?", "sind die Bedingungen überhaupt realistisch?" und "wenn die Antwort beide Male kein klares Ja ist - was sollte es dann zur Diskussion beitragen?" 



> Deutlich höher? ein wenig sicher, aber ein Porschebesitzer kann ja garnicht permanent rasen und stehts beschleunigen. Dafür gibts doch die Schleicher auf der linken Spur.
> Ich glaube bei Sportwagen ist es wie bei Grakas: dsie werden 30% ihrer Zeit voll ausgefahren und den Rest idlen sie rum.



Ich geb zu: Ich hab keinen Überblick darüber, wie Sportwagen die meiste Zeit bewegt werden - aber das liegt in erster Linie daran, dass die mir begegnenden zu 80% "so schnell wie möglich bzw. erlaubt" fahren. (die anderen 20% machen Stop&Go in der Stadt und dass sie dafür nicht optimal sind, muss man wohl nicht weiter diskutieren  )
Das ist auf deutschen Autobahnen nicht unbedingt eine hohe Endgeschwindigkeit oder permanentes Beschleunigen - aber Beschleunigen zu 40% der Zeit.
Und im Gegensatz zu Grafikkarten, die erst bei maximaler Leistung den maximalen Verbrauch haben, erreichen Autos den ihren bei dem Versuch, die maximale Geschwindigkeit zu erreichen.




> Da darfst du mit dem Finger drauf zeigen.


Da zeig ich auch mit dem Finger drauf, aber nicht in einem " "Kleinwagengesetz" "-Thread  (und ein "Die Spritpreise sind zu niedrig"-, "Luxuspreise für Luxusnahrungsmittel"- oder "Umwelt hat Vorfahrt vor deutschen Arbeitsplätzen"-Thread ist mir zuviel Moderationsarbeit  )



> Was den Porsche zum bezahlbaren Traum macht, für andere Superboliden braucht man weitaus mehr in der Portokasse, wenn der Wagen nicht nur in der Garage stehen soll.



In anbetracht der Anschaffungskosten und des geringen praktischen Nutzens (somit auch geringen Anteil der praktischen Nutzung an den Gesamtkosten) könnte es ein Porsche schwer gegen ne Corvette haben 




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei der Wahl meines Fahrzeuges hat kein Gesetzgeber reinzupfuschen und mir vorzuschreiben, was ich zu fahren habe.
> Wir leben hier ja nicht mehr in der DDR!
> Da gabs ja quasi das Einheitsauto, was einige hier in D gern (wieder) hätten, auch 'gebürtige' Wessis...



Kleine Anmerkung:
Auch in der DDR durfte jeder jedes Auto kaufen. (zugegeben: um einen Verkäufer musste er sich selbst bemühen)



> Was mich auch ankotzt ist das ewige hin- und hergekarre von Milchprodukten.
> Warum muss man in Schleswig-Holstein bayrische Milch haben?!
> 
> *Genau das ist das Problem!*
> Die EU sollte mal nicht so einen Blödsinn verbrechen sondern den Bullen bei den Hörnern packen!



Hmm - ich glaube, das gibt ein bißchen Aufstand, wenn man den freien Warenverkehr und somit die freie Marktwirtschaft komplett abschaffen will...
(Oder bist du für eine Steigerung der Energiekosten?)



> ...fördern. Aber was macht die EU?!



Kein Geld haben, um irgendetwas zu fördern, weil z.B. die Agrarlobby der einzelnen Mitgliedsstaaten (gerade auch Deutschland) dafür sorgt, dass große Teile des Budgets blockiert sind.



> Das dürfte auch mit ein Grund sein, warum 80% aller je gebauten Porsches noch existieren.
> Das kann sonst kein anderer Hersteller behaupten.
> Das macht auch Porsche zum "grünsten" Hersteller wo gibt!



Wenn du damit auf das Nutzen/Produktionskostenverhältniss ansprichst:
Da der Nutzen eines Autos in erster Linie im Transport von Objekten dient, dürfte er bei den genannten Porsches vergleichsweise gering sein, da sie kaum gefahren werden und wenn dann meistens nur eine Person beinhalten - die ggf. noch am Abfahrtsort wieder aussteigt.
Da hat n Reisebus vermutlich im ersten Monat eine "grünere" Bilanz.

(und wenn du den Zweck eines Porsche in extatischen Erlebenissen liegt, wird er in Sachen Energiebilanz von jedem afghanischen Mohnbauern geschlagen  ) 



> Bei einem Sportwagen schauts anders aus, das Platzangebot ist vielleicht nicht besser, dafür sind aber z.B. die Sitze richtig gut, auch das Fahrwerk ist (logischerweise) ziemlich gut, gleiches gilt auch für den Motor.
> Hier wurd auch auf den Sound geachtet, im Gegensatz zum Kleinwagen, wo es nur auf den Preis ankommt und man den letzten Schrott (insbesondere 3 Pötter) einbaut...



Mal so als Frage: Wo liegen in deiner Einteilung eigentlich n A3 oder n BMWs 1er und 3er?


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hmm - ich glaube, das gibt ein bißchen Aufstand, wenn man den freien Warenverkehr und somit die freie Marktwirtschaft komplett abschaffen will...
> (Oder bist du für eine Steigerung der Energiekosten?)


Welcher freie Warenverkehr?!

Es ist z.B. verboten, das die Landwirte direkt an Endkunden verkaufen, angeblich aus Hygienevorschriften.
Auch das Melken mit der Hand ist verboten.
Sogesehen findet schon kein freier Wahrenverkehr (mehr) statt...

Was auch nicht schlecht wäre, ist ein "Kilometerzähler" auf den Produkten, der sagt: 'dieses Produkt wurde xxx Kilometer bis zu diesem Ort bewegt'.

Und wo ist jetzt der Sinn, Milch mehrfach durch D zu karren?!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mal so als Frage: Wo liegen in deiner Einteilung eigentlich n A3 oder n BMWs 1er und 3er?


Das sind Komkaktwagen bzw untere Mittelklasse (3er).
Der A3 ist hier nicht wirklich toll, einen Golf in teuer braucht niemand, der 1er ist zu klein, um z.B. hinten zu sitzen...


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich geb zu: Ich hab keinen Überblick darüber, wie Sportwagen die meiste Zeit bewegt werden - aber das liegt in erster Linie daran, dass die mir begegnenden zu 80% "so schnell wie möglich bzw. erlaubt" fahren. (die anderen 20% machen Stop&Go in der Stadt und dass sie dafür nicht optimal sind, muss man wohl nicht weiter diskutieren  )


Na gut, wenn du zu gibst, keine Ahnung zu haben, wie oft und wie schnell solche Autos bewegt zu werden, dann lohnt es sich im Grunde generell nicht, da weiterzudiskutieren.
Kleiner tipp: Ruf mal eine Gebrauchtwagenbörse auf und vergleiche die Kilometerzahl bei 8 Jahre alten Porsches mit 8 Jahre alten BMWs, VWs, Opels, was auch immer. Da wird dir auffallen, das da eklatante Unterschiede bestehen. ein wertvolles auto ist im Prinzip eine Geldanlage, teilweise wertbeständiger als Immobilien (besonders amerikanische ). Das sind keine Mantas, die werden nicht permanent getreten und alltagsmäßig gefahren.



> Da zeig ich auch mit dem Finger drauf, aber nicht in einem " "Kleinwagengesetz" "-Thread  (und ein "Die Spritpreise sind zu niedrig"-, "Luxuspreise für Luxusnahrungsmittel"- oder "Umwelt hat Vorfahrt vor deutschen Arbeitsplätzen"-Thread ist mir zuviel Moderationsarbeit  )


Die Spritpreise sind nicht zu niedrig.
Shrimps sind keine Luxusnahrungsmittel. fisch ist gesund und man kann das Zeug beim Lidl kaufen. muss nicht von Käfer sein. Wobei die von Käfer evtl. nicht am anderen Ende der Welt gepult werden.
Um Umwelt geht es ja dabei nicht, es geht darum, uns in unserem "reichen" Land teuer Zeug zu verkaufen, das woanders billigst hergestellt wird, in dem die firmen Arbeitskräfte in Schwellenländern und der dritten Welt ausbeuten. Globalisierung hat nichts mit Umweltschutz zu tun. Aber andererseits ist Geiz halt geil und sowieso alles zu teuer, und Hauptsache die Spitzenmanager kommen gut weg dabei.
Aber das gehört nicht hier her, das hast du Recht. Es gibt ohnehin dinge, um die es sich kaum zu diskutieren lohnt, weil es zu nichts führt. Leider 



> In anbetracht der Anschaffungskosten und des geringen praktischen Nutzens (somit auch geringen Anteil der praktischen Nutzung an den Gesamtkosten) könnte es ein Porsche schwer gegen ne Corvette haben


Meinst du, weil die Corvette so billig^Wgünstig ist? Aber soviel teurer ist z.b. ein Boxer auch nicht, aber ungleich gefragter als eine Vette. Der Markt gibt Porsche ohnehin recht, das Unternehmen ist seit Jahren gut positioniert. Solche Ladenhüter stellen sie also wohl nicht her.



> Kleine Anmerkung:
> Auch in der DDR durfte jeder jedes Auto kaufen. (zugegeben: um einen Verkäufer musste er sich selbst bemühen)


Gehört nicht hierher und ist indiskutabel. Dass Sozialismus auch nur eine Diktaturform ist und den Menschen weniger Freiheiten lässt als die Möchtegern-Demokratien, wurde von der Sovjetunion Jahre lang eindrucksvoll bewiesen, das sind historische Fakten und unwiderlegbar.



> Hmm - ich glaube, das gibt ein bißchen Aufstand, wenn man den freien Warenverkehr und somit die freie Marktwirtschaft komplett abschaffen will...
> (Oder bist du für eine Steigerung der Energiekosten?)


Bei allem Respekt, aber du bzw. ihr schießt immer so herrlich karikativ über das ziel hinaus. Einschränkung des Handels wäre viel zu invasiv und voller Nebenwirkungen. aber warum denn nicht z.B. eine Sondersteuer auf Waren, die weite strecken durch die Gegend kutschiert werden, um die Preise zu dumpen. die Unternehmen machen das zwecks Gewinnmaximierung. Erlege ihnen eine kleine Strafe^W einen Anreiz auf, und hoffe auf Einsicht. Natürlich klappt das nicht, solange die Lobbyisten die Gesetze machen auf dieser Welt. Aber ein Mann kann träumen... 



> Wenn du damit auf das Nutzen/Produktionskostenverhältniss ansprichst:
> Da der Nutzen eines Autos in erster Linie im Transport von Objekten dient, dürfte er bei den genannten Porsches vergleichsweise gering sein, da sie kaum gefahren werden und wenn dann meistens nur eine Person beinhalten - die ggf. noch am Abfahrtsort wieder aussteigt.
> Da hat n Reisebus vermutlich im ersten Monat eine "grünere" Bilanz.


Ja, du hast Recht, Kaffefahrten mit einem Haufen alter Leute und Heizdecken im Gepäck sind absolut nötig und vom Nützen. Es grünt so grün, wenn Deutschlands Busse fahren. Mist, reimt sich nicht.
Busreisen sind so ziemlich die besch... Reiseform die es gibt.

Und nicht alles muss einen Nutzen haben. Der Computer, vor dem du sitzt z.B. ist ein Gerät, das direkt nach der Fertig im Grunde nichts kann. Man muss erst weitere Produkte (Software) dazukaufen, damit die Kiste was tut.
Und manche Leute haben gar 3-4 dieser Teile zu Hause oder tragen sie mit sich rum. Da fragt man sich... 
Nein, im Ernst, wenn jemand sich einen Sportwagen kauft, dann hat er für diesen Menschen einen nutzen, und sei es nur dass derjenige seinen Spaß hat und ein paar Endorphine ausschüttet. Lass uns nicht über nutzen diskutieren, sonst könnten wir diverse Bereich von Kunst und Kultur direkt auf den Sondermüll karren. Übrigens kann man ein Auto auch als Kunstwerk verstehen. Autodesigner wie Pininfarina oder Bertone sind nicht zu Unrecht weltbekannt. Warum darf ein Auto nicht auch einfach gefallen oder Spaß machen? Mit nem Trabbi kommst du auch von A nach B, nur macht da halt jedes Kinderkarussell mehr Freude. 

Jedenfalls denke ich, wir können uns doch alle hier darauf einigen, dass die vergleichsweise wenigen stark motorisierten PKWs nur die Spitze des eisbergs sind. Darunter kommen viel mehr normale, weniger PS-starke Autos, und darunter noch mehr PKWs und LKWs für den Güterverkehr. Wenn man Emissionen schnell senken wollte, und dabei statt fördern unbedingt bestrafen will, dann sollte man vielleicht zuerst mal darüber nachdenken, wie man überflüssige LKW-Pilgerreisen verringern kann. Zwar entwickeln MAN und co natürlich auch, aber ich würde mal sagen die Mehrzahl der im Einsatz befindlichen Brummis sind älteres Semester und stinken vor sich hin mit dem cw-Wert eines Granitblocks.


----------



## Fabi-O (18. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch, das man eher gerne einen "Sportwagen" fahren möchte denn so einen Fabia, bei dem nichts wirklich prickelnd ist -> Fahrwerk, Bremsen, Motor, Innenraum, Sitze.



Ich finde, du stellst wirklich sehr hohe Ansprüche an Autos. 
Aber was du daraus für einen Nutzen ziehst, ist ja dir überlassen.

P.S.:
Ich mache Zivildienst in nem ambulanten Pflegedienst, und die Fabia's (einmal neueste einmal zweitneuste Generation) mit jeweils 60 PS haben aus meinen Augen schon einen extremen (denn ich fahre sonst nur einen 45 PS Polo 6N) Anzug und auch besser ansprechende Bremsen.
Sie werden dann aber auch nur auf der Landstrasse (100 km/h) bewegt. Für diesen Zweck in meinen Augen aber auch schon fast überdimensioniert. (Ok, irgendwie müssen 3 Omas schon reinpassen )
Dazu sitzt man besonders in dem neuen sehr bequem und trotzdem übersichtlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Was auch nicht schlecht wäre, ist ein "Kilometerzähler" auf den Produkten, der sagt: 'dieses Produkt wurde xxx Kilometer bis zu diesem Ort bewegt'.



Bin sicher, bei den Grünen findest du mit dem Vorschlag ein offenes Ohr.



> Der A3 ist hier nicht wirklich toll, einen Golf in teuer braucht niemand


 Aber einen teuren Smart Roadster (alias Boxter)?



> der 1er ist zu klein, um z.B. hinten zu sitzen...


Äh - wir reden hier über Klein- und Sportwagen, oder? 




Adrenalize schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn du zu gibst, keine Ahnung zu haben, wie oft und wie schnell solche Autos bewegt zu werden, dann lohnt es sich im Grunde generell nicht, da weiterzudiskutieren.
> Kleiner tipp: Ruf mal eine Gebrauchtwagenbörse auf und vergleiche die Kilometerzahl bei 8 Jahre alten Porsches mit 8 Jahre alten BMWs, VWs, Opels, was auch immer.



Moment:
Ich sage, ich hab keine Ahnung, wie diese Autos im Schnitt bewegt werden - nicht wieviel. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.
Natürlich bin ich mir im klaren darüber, dass Sportwagen eher an einstürzenden Garagenbalken denn an Bäumen zerschellen.
Aber Kunst und Wertanlagen sind nicht Thema von Verkehrspolitik, sondern Fortbewegungsmittel und es geht hier auch nicht nur um Ferrari und Lamborghini, es geht hier um alle Autos mit hohem Verbrauch - und Touareg, M5 & Co werden durchaus auch zum Benutzen gekauft.
Und dann stellt sich halt ungeachtet von den Möglichkeiten beim Porsche-schleichen die Frage:
Wie werden sie gefahren, wieviel verbrauchen sie dabei und muss das sein?



> ...wurde von der Sovjetunion Jahre lang eindrucksvoll bewiesen, das sind historische Fakten und unwiderlegbar.



Die UDSSR hat jahrelang bewiesen, dass man totalitäre Staatsformen als Sozialismus verkaufen kann, aber das heißt nicht, dass das mit Sozialismus gemeint ist. [/extremofftopic]



> warum denn nicht z.B. eine Sondersteuer auf Waren, die weite strecken durch die Gegend kutschiert werden, um die Preise zu dumpen. die Unternehmen machen das zwecks Gewinnmaximierung. Erlege ihnen eine kleine Strafe^W einen Anreiz auf, und hoffe auf Einsicht.



Erstmal ist das eine Beschränkung und zweitens ein riesiger Aufwand, insbesondere da die Steuersätze für jedes Produkt einzeln angepasst werden müssen. (Beispiel: Milch 1000km durch Deutschland zu kutschieren, soll teuer sein - also min. 0,1% Aufschlag pro km. Was kosten dann CPUs, die einmal von Dresden nach Malaysia und zurück gehen?)



> Nein, im Ernst, wenn jemand sich einen Sportwagen kauft, dann hat er für diesen Menschen einen nutzen, und sei es nur dass derjenige seinen Spaß hat und ein paar Endorphine ausschüttet. Lass uns nicht über nutzen diskutieren, sonst könnten wir diverse Bereich von Kunst und Kultur direkt auf den Sondermüll karren.



Wer Kunst, Kultur und Leidenschaft kaufen will, sollte kein Problem mit ein paar € Preisaufschlag haben, oder?



> Jedenfalls denke ich, wir können uns doch alle hier darauf einigen, dass die vergleichsweise wenigen stark motorisierten PKWs nur die Spitze des eisbergs sind. Darunter kommen viel mehr normale, weniger PS-starke Autos, und darunter noch mehr PKWs und LKWs für den Güterverkehr.



Hmm - hängt davon, wo du die Grenze ziehst.
Die von der EU getroffene Regelung betrifft so ziemlich alles ab spätesten 1,5t/2l. Das sind bei weitem nicht nur Sportwagen, dass ist eine große Menge an Leuten, die von konstant Tempo180 träumt und größere Einsparpotentiale für (fast) nie genutzte Möglichkeiten opfert. (anfangen von Transportkapazitäten -5Leute/2Kleiderschränke-Platz für einen Vertreter- über Geschwindigkeit -250 Spitze für froh-über-130-Bedinungen- bis hin zu Fahrmöglichkeiten -vielleicht steht ja auf einmal der Himalaya aufm Weg zum Bäcker)



> Wenn man Emissionen schnell senken wollte, und dabei statt fördern unbedingt bestrafen will, dann sollte man vielleicht zuerst mal darüber nachdenken, wie man überflüssige LKW-Pilgerreisen verringern kann. Zwar entwickeln MAN und co natürlich auch, aber ich würde mal sagen die Mehrzahl der im Einsatz befindlichen Brummis sind älteres Semester und stinken vor sich hin mit dem cw-Wert eines Granitblocks.



Am Cw Wert tut sich da afaik sowieso so gut wie gar nichts, weil die maximale Länge vorgegeben ist und das ganze somit kaum windschnittiger werden kann.
Einschränkungen im Lastwagentransportvolumen gefährend dann wieder Arbeitsplätze, KMUs, Hersteller,... - und mit Investitionen in die Bahn kann man auch keine Wähler gewinnen.
Schnelle Maßnahmen (aufgrund ihrer stabilisierenden Wirkung eh kritisch zu sehen) sind nicht im Interesse der Politik, die will nur so tun können, als hätte sie was gemacht - und je weniger das jetzt ausrichtet, desto besser.
Die Reglung mit den CO2 Begrenzungen ist da sogar ein vorzügliches Beispiel:
Altbestände bleiben unbelastet, die Grenze liegt so hoch, dass sie keine große technische Herausforderung darstellt, die Strafzahlung sind zu klein, als das sie jemanden ernsthaft treffen würden und die Ausnahmeregelungen zahlreich.
Unterm Strich eine Maßnahme, die einen leichten lenkenden Effekt auf die Entwicklung hat, aber in der Realität höchstens weitere Verschlimmerungen verhindert.
Zur Zeit muss halt erstmal die Wirtschaft gerettet werden, auf den Planeten kann man notfalls verzichten.


----------



## Adrenalize (18. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und dann stellt sich halt ungeachtet von den Möglichkeiten beim Porsche-schleichen die Frage:
> Wie werden sie gefahren, wieviel verbrauchen sie dabei und muss das sein?


Naja, du vergleichst hier den Porsche mit Kleinwagen. Ich weiß ja nicht woraud du hinauswillst, aber wenn wir ernst drüber reden wollen, muss man auch in Betracht ziehen, wie oft und wie weit ein Fahrzeug bewegt wird. Wenn der Sportwagen nur rumsteht ist das halt blöd für den Besitzer, aber die Natur hat sicher nichts dagegen.
Wie du schon selber sagst, stärlker motorisierte Limousinen etc. sind da eher das Problem. Sportwagen sind eng, windschnittig und keine Nutzfahrzeuge. Ein Kombi mit 300 PS bleibt aber ein Kombi, er ist schwer, geräumig, bequem.. und verbraucht relativ gesehen mehr.
Fazit: Wenn schnell fahren, dann im Sportwagen und nicht im übermotorsisierten Kleinwagen oder Kombi oder SUV. 



> Die UDSSR hat jahrelang bewiesen, dass man totalitäre Staatsformen als Sozialismus verkaufen kann, aber das heißt nicht, dass das mit Sozialismus gemeint ist. [/extremofftopic]


Sozilaismus, Kommunismus, Demokratie...ist alles utopisch. Die Natur sieht immer eine Hackordnung vor, immer Schichten und Klassen. Die stabilste Staatsform ist eine Alleinherrschaft. Denn gesagt zu bekommen, was man tun muss, hat einen Vorteil: Man muss nicht selber denken.
In meinen Augen wie gesagt indiskutabel, da biologisch belegt. Und auf metaphysisches Palaver habe ich auch keine Lust. Also zurück zu den Autos 



> Erstmal ist das eine Beschränkung und zweitens ein riesiger Aufwand, insbesondere da die Steuersätze für jedes Produkt einzeln angepasst werden müssen. (Beispiel: Milch 1000km durch Deutschland zu kutschieren, soll teuer sein - also min. 0,1% Aufschlag pro km. Was kosten dann CPUs, die einmal von Dresden nach Malaysia und zurück gehen?)


Natürlich. Im Grunde kann ich auch nichts erwidern, du hast Recht. Es ist ja nichtmal möglich, Lebensmittel soweit zu überwachen, dass ein Verkauf von Gammelfleisch zeitnah entdeckt würde. Gerade auch bei Lebensmitteln kann man vermutlich besch...en wie man Lust hat, solange man sich schlau anstellt. Umettiketiert wird doch immer wieder.
Da noch zu überwachen, was wohin gekarrt wird, und wo es erzeugt wurde wäre wohl utpoisch, es fehlen die Mittel.


> Am Cw Wert tut sich da afaik sowieso so gut wie gar nichts, weil die maximale Länge vorgegeben ist und das ganze somit kaum windschnittiger werden kann.
> Einschränkungen im Lastwagentransportvolumen gefährend dann wieder Arbeitsplätze, KMUs, Hersteller,... - und mit Investitionen in die Bahn kann man auch keine Wähler gewinnen.
> Schnelle Maßnahmen (aufgrund ihrer stabilisierenden Wirkung eh kritisch zu sehen) sind nicht im Interesse der Politik, die will nur so tun können, als hätte sie was gemacht - und je weniger das jetzt ausrichtet, desto besser.
> Die Reglung mit den CO2 Begrenzungen ist da sogar ein vorzügliches Beispiel:
> ...


Ja, vermutlich. also ist das Gesetz eh eine Farce, womit wir wiederum aufhören können, darüber zu reden. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass Autos unsere Hauptexportschlager sind, lediglich die Japaner reichen uns da das Wasser, alle anderen europäischen und US-Marken sind im Grunde abgeschlagen hinter uns.

Eins noch, weil ich das immer wieder lese, und es faktisch so falsch ist: Der Planet muss nicht gerettet werden. Die Umwelt muss nicht gerettet werden. Was gerettet werden muss ist *unser* Lebensraum, was verhindert werden muss ist *unser* Aussterben. Das Leben auf der Erde kann man nicht ersticken, wenn wir Staub sind, krabbeln z.B. die Schaben immer noch.
Selbst wenn wir es schaffen sollten z.B. mit einer globalen Katastrophe uns und fast die gesamte Tierwelt auszurotten, wird etwas überleben, und nach ein paar Mio Jahren ist der Planet wieder bevölkert mit einer neuen dominanten Spezies.
Gabs ja schon früher, siehe Dinosaurier. Wir verändern zwar das Abbild der Erde mit Bauten und Maschinen, aber die Natur überwuchert das mühelos.
Um wirklich alles Leben restlos auszulöschen, bräuchte es vielleicht sowas wie ein Kollision mit einem Weltraumkörper, der die Erde spaltet oder zertrümmert. Ein einfacher Meteoriten-Einschlag würde kaum reichen, ein Atomkrieg auch nicht. sieht man ja in Tschernobyl, dort grünt es und die Tiere leben in der Nähe des AKW. Der Natur ist das Schnuppe.
Wenn wir also etwas schützen müssen, dann unseren Lebensraum für uns und unsere Nachkommen, unsere Luft zum atmen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Dezember 2008)

/Zustimmung
/Zustimmung
/Zustimmung
/Zustimmung

@Payne:
Sag mal was, die Diskussion schläft ein


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich schau mir lieber ein paar spritfressede, unnötige Sportwagen an  

Wie Adrenalize schon sagte, die haben so ihre Vorteile, besonders wenn ich mir den Kübel von Fabia anschaue, bei dem ichs teilweise doch mit der Angst bekome...
Der alte T22FL war zwar auch verdammt weich abgestimmt, aber da hatte ich nie das Gefühl, bald 'nen Abflug zu machen.

Und deswegen schaue ich mir gerad ein paar "Spritfresser" an, da ist das Fahwerk wenigstens anständig und wenns a bisserl windig ist (ist hier sehr oft der Fall), muss man nicht mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit fahren weil die Karre so anfällig gegenüber Böen ist...

Welchen Grund gibts nochmal für Kleinwagen?!
Sitze sind Müll (kein Seitenhalt, absolut nicht ergonomisch, bezogene Bretter wären hier fast besser) Fahrwerk ist Schrott, Verarbeitung ist schlecht, Materialanmutung mieserabel und eine Dämmung gegen Außengeräusche fast nicht vorhanden...


----------



## Zoon (19. Dezember 2008)

Naja kann man pauschal nicht sagen hab mir letztens nen Swift Sport angesehen und die Kiste gefällt mir besser als ein New Mini Cooper.

Klar ein Suzuki quietscht und klappert ein bissel, aber ein Suzuki der nicht klappert gilt als "kaputt"


----------



## rob21 (20. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich schau mir lieber ein paar spritfressede, unnötige Sportwagen an
> 
> Wie Adrenalize schon sagte, die haben so ihre Vorteile, besonders wenn ich mir den Kübel von Fabia anschaue, bei dem ichs teilweise doch mit der Angst bekome...
> Der alte T22FL war zwar auch verdammt weich abgestimmt, aber da hatte ich nie das Gefühl, bald 'nen Abflug zu machen.
> ...



Grund? Das sind Autos für so Leute die sich keine Spritschleuder leisten können oder wollen... -_-


----------



## Fabi-O (20. Dezember 2008)

@ Stefan Payne:

Wenn man Angst vor Wind hat und sich deswegen nen fettes Auto kauft, hat man m.M. nach seinen Führerschein nicht verdient, denn mit sowas habe zumindest ich in der Fahrschule umgehen gelernt.
Und auch wenn ein Fahrwerk so sportlich sein soll, dass man durch jede 180° Kurve mit 100 rauschen kann (), sollte man sich erst mal den praktischen Nutzen eines solchen Autos in Verhältnis zu dessen Kosten überlegen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Dezember 2008)

rob21 schrieb:


> Grund?


Ich mag tolle Sitze, die gibts selten bis garnicht in 'normalen Autos (gut, stimmt nicht ganz, brauch schon anständige Sitze, nicht so einen billig Schrott - da bekomm ich Rückenschmerzen von).
Ich mag es lieber flach und tief - 'normale' Autos sind eher hoch und höher, entsprechend 'Stuhlartig' ist die Sitzposition.


rob21 schrieb:


> Das sind Autos für so Leute die sich keine Spritschleuder leisten können oder wollen... -_-


Können ist nicht das Problem, eher das wollen 
Wobei so ein "Mixer" oder "Mister" für jeden leistbar ist, so denn ers möchte.

Ich überleg auch gerad, ob ich nicht doch eher einen "Mixer" nehmen sollte...


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. Dezember 2008)

So, erstmal zur Sportwagenthematik:
Ist hier etwa der Eine oder Andere neidisch? Weil er sich keine solche "Spritschleuder" leisten kann?  Warum soll Autofahren bitte keinen Spaß machen? Und Sorry, mit diesen Polo/Lupo/Smart Drecksschleudern macht Autofahren keinen Spaß. Um die Umwelt zu schonen? Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie man hier zu Lande am Rad dreht und bei den Amis fahren die fetten SUVs und Geländewagen herum, frage ich mich ernsthaft ob man in der EU schonmal über den Sinn solcher Beschränkungen nachgedacht hat. 

Für mich persönlich sind diese ganzen Umweltautos der letzte Mist. Wenn ich mir sowas kaufe, kann ich auch gleich zu nem Roller greifen oder mit dem Bus/Zug fahren. Hinzu kommt, dass die Dinger schlichtweg nen Verkehrshinderniss auf der Autobahn sind. Wenn man mal realistisch ist, sind 130-140 Eier heute schon häufig zu langsam um überhaupt mal nach links rüber zu fahren. Hachja, die bereits erwähnte Dämmung: Die war selbst im 16 Jahre alten Audi 100 meiner Eltern besser als in nahezu jeder Einkaufsschleuder.


----------



## Fabi-O (21. Dezember 2008)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> So, erstmal zur Sportwagenthematik:
> Ist hier etwa der Eine oder Andere neidisch? Weil er sich keine solche "Spritschleuder" leisten kann?  Warum soll Autofahren bitte keinen Spaß machen? Und Sorry, mit diesen Polo/Lupo/Smart Drecksschleudern macht Autofahren keinen Spaß. Um die Umwelt zu schonen? Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie man hier zu Lande am Rad dreht und bei den Amis fahren die fetten SUVs und Geländewagen herum, frage ich mich ernsthaft ob man in der EU schonmal über den Sinn solcher Beschränkungen nachgedacht hat.


Ich denke, nur wenige hier sind in dem Alter, sich ein Auto kaufen zu können, weil sie kein bzw. Ausbildungsgehalt bekommen. Daher gehe ich davon aus, es ist kein Neid, sondern eine etwas nüchternere Betrachtung eines Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis.


> Für mich persönlich sind diese ganzen Umweltautos der letzte Mist. Wenn ich mir sowas kaufe, kann ich auch gleich zu nem Roller greifen oder mit dem Bus/Zug fahren.


"Umweltautos" sind Autos, die auch besonders für den Stadtverkehr günstig sind. Und für 50 in der Stadt oder 100 auf der Landstrasse (was schätze ich mindestens drei Viertel der Pendler ausmacht) brauch man finde ich kein besonders starkes Auto. Ein "besseres" Auto, was dann einfach nur komfortabler und nicht schneller ist bzw. sein kann, verursacht sehr viel grössere Kosten. Über diesen teuren Komfortgewinn sollte einfach mal nachgedacht werden.


> Hinzu kommt, dass die Dinger schlichtweg nen Verkehrshinderniss auf der Autobahn sind. Wenn man mal realistisch ist, sind 130-140 Eier heute schon häufig zu langsam um überhaupt mal nach links rüber zu fahren.


Wieso denn überhaupt so schnell? Die effizienteste Geschwindigkeit eines Autos ist je nach Motor bei 60-80 km/h. (sagt Wikipedia) Je schneller man fährt, desto weniger Zeit "gewinnt" man verhältnismäßig und die aufgebrachte Energie steigt durch zu überwindenden Luftwiderstand quadratisch an. Sinnlos verwärmt also, wenn man schneller als genannte 60-80 fährt.
Man muss ja nicht unbedingt auf der Autobahn 80 fahren, aber 120 ist, finde ich, wirklich genug.
Bei SpiegelTV wurde mal ein Pendler gezeigt, der durch 80 fahren auf der Autobahn rund 50€ im Monat gespart hat.


> Hachja, die bereits erwähnte Dämmung: Die war selbst im 16 Jahre alten Audi 100 meiner Eltern besser als in nahezu jeder Einkaufsschleuder.


Selbst vor 16 Jahren gab es schon gute Schallisolierung, solang man das Geld dazu hatte.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Ich denke, nur wenige hier sind in dem Alter, sich ein Auto kaufen zu können, weil sie kein bzw. Ausbildungsgehalt bekommen. Daher gehe ich davon aus, es ist kein Neid, sondern eine etwas nüchternere Betrachtung eines Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnis.


Und wo ist jetzt der Unterschied, ob eine Person, die alleine lebt, einen Mazda MX-5 oder einen gleich starken Polo fährt?!

Zumal der MX-5 so ziemlich das beste ist, was man für das Geld, was er kostet, kaufen kann, vom Fahrspaß gesehen...

Es macht hingegen nicht wirklich spaß, so einen Polo zu fahren.


Fabi-O schrieb:


> Wieso denn überhaupt so schnell? Die effizienteste Geschwindigkeit eines Autos ist je nach Motor bei 60-80 km/h. (sagt Wikipedia) Je schneller man fährt, desto weniger Zeit "gewinnt" man verhältnismäßig und die aufgebrachte Energie steigt durch zu überwindenden Luftwiderstand quadratisch an. Sinnlos verwärmt also, wenn man schneller als genannte 60-80 fährt.


Seltsam, als ich heut morgen jemanden mit Pferdeanhänger, ~6km vorher überholte, hat die Zeit gereicht, um durch einen Kreisverkehr zu fahren, dann noch ~100m in 'entgegengesetzte' Richtung und ~150m parallel, aus dem Auto auszusteigen, es zu verriegeln, und etwa 10m zu laufen.
Das sind also durchaus 2-3 Minuten gewesen...

Kurzum: es ist einfach nicht wahr, zu behaupten, das man durch eine höhere Geschwindigkeit ja eh keine Zeit rausfahren könne...



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht unbedingt auf der Autobahn 80 fahren, aber 120 ist, finde ich, wirklich genug.


Und warum findest du das?!
Weil dein Auto für mehr nicht in der Lage ist?!
Oder weils dir zu stressig ist, mehr zu fahren?!

Hast schonmal was über Stress durch Unterforderung gehört, was zu Müdigkeit und damit auch, im extremfall, schlaf führt?!



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Bei SpiegelTV wurde mal ein Pendler gezeigt, der durch 80 fahren auf der Autobahn rund 50€ im Monat gespart hat.


Schön, für ihn.
Und wieviel hat er anderen gekostet bzw wie viel länger war er unterwegs?!



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Selbst vor 16 Jahren gab es schon gute Schallisolierung, solang man das Geld dazu hatte.


Ja und schon vor 16 Jahren gabs Motoren die recht geschmeidig laufen und nicht vibrieren, klappern und brummen.
Und das bei einem Kleinwagen.

Heute schauts anders aus, da mutet ein großer Hersteller aus deutschen Landen seinen Kunden in diesen Tagen zu, sowas ertragen zu dürfen...


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. Dezember 2008)

Mal was zur Geschwindigkeit von meiner Seite aus: Wenn du mehrere Wochen nicht zu Haus warst und du freie Fahrt hast, dein Auto die Geschwindigkeit bringt...da pfeif ich aufs umweltbewusste fahren. Man muss keine 200 fahren, trotzdem kann man gut und gerne mal ne größere Strecke 160-180 fahren, auch das geht auf deutschen Autobahnen problemlos, auch wenn sog. "Experten" das konsequent bestreiten.

Was das Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis angeht: Ich kenn das ja nun zu genüge von Freunden von früher aus der Schule: Auto von Papi/Mami geschenkt und von diesem Zeitpunkt jeden Tag zur Schule mit der Karre kutschiert. Wo ist da der Nutzen? Gerade bei mir zu Haus kann man alles sehr gut mit dem Bus erreichen. Deswegen würde ich schon von Neid sprechen, man will halt sein eigenes Auto ins gute Licht rücken und den vermeintlichen "Luxus" schlecht machen.
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit nen VW Bora gekauft und es definitiv nicht bereut: Ich kann was in den Kofferraum packen, hab nen annehmbaren Fahrkomfort und kann auch mal ordentlich aufs Gas treten. Und ich brauche das Auto NICHT um mal eben zur Uni/Schule zu gurken. Mir wurde auch gesagt das eine Klimaanlage "unnötiger Luxus" ist - Klar, würde ich auch so sehn wenn ich nur 20 Minuten zur Uni fahre. Als ich das erste mal bei über 30 Grad rund 600km nach Haus gefahren bin wusste ich bescheid.


----------



## Fabi-O (21. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt der Unterschied, ob eine Person, die alleine lebt, einen Mazda MX-5 oder einen gleich starken Polo fährt?!
> Zumal der MX-5 so ziemlich das beste ist, was man für das Geld, was er kostet, kaufen kann, vom Fahrspaß gesehen...
> Es macht hingegen nicht wirklich spaß, so einen Polo zu fahren.


Man kann ja Fahrspaß z.B. gegen einen niedrigen Verbrauch tauschen oder nen größeres Platzangebot. Wenn der MX-5 auch so wenig verbraucht und kostet ist er natürlich für "Fahrspaßhaber" ein guter Kompromiss im Bezug auf die Kosten.


> Kurzum: es ist einfach nicht wahr, zu behaupten, das man durch eine höhere Geschwindigkeit ja eh keine Zeit rausfahren könne...


Das behaupte ich nicht. Ich behaupte lediglich, dass die rausgefahrene Zeit mit höherer Geschwindigkeit immer teurer und im energetischen Sinn sinnloser wird.
Mit einer 50% höheren Geschwindigkeit (z.B.80<->120) ist man ein Drittel der Fahrzeit schneller da (meinetwegen 30 min zu 20 min), steckt aber doppelt so viel Energie in die Überwindung des Luftwiderstands und hat einen entsprechend höheren Verbrauch.


> Weil dein Auto für mehr nicht in der Lage ist?!
> Oder weils dir zu stressig ist, mehr zu fahren?!


Bei so nem Polo ist bei 140 auf gerader Strecke Schluss (alut Fahrzeugschein, bergab gehen auch schon 160 (). Allein von dem Lärm wirds da schon stressig, da hast du Recht, liegt alles an der "Schrottkarre".
In nem besseren Auto hat man das Problem nicht, allerdings muss man wesentlich achtsamer fahren wenn schneller wird. Und das ermüdet.


> Hast schonmal was über Stress durch Unterforderung gehört, was zu Müdigkeit und damit auch, im extremfall, schlaf führt?!


Nein, habe ich nicht. Das klingt für mich unlogisch; Stress durch Unterforderung. Ich denke du meinst (den Geist einschläfernde) Monotonie: Wozu gibt es Radio und vllt. einen Mitfahrer? Es ist doch schöner, nicht permanent angespannt zu sein und dem Verkehr erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit zuwenden zu müssen. (Das soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass man beim langsamer fahren unachstsamer sein kann - Es ist eben nur weniger Stress, dem man sich aussetzt.)


> Schön, für ihn.
> Und wieviel hat er anderen gekostet bzw wie viel länger war er unterwegs?!


Wie oben gesagt im Vergleich zu nem 120-Fahrer 50% länger, oder auch ein Drittel mehr, wie mans sieht. ^^ 
Und ich denke anderen gekostet hat er nichts, wieso sollte er das? 


> Ja und schon vor 16 Jahren gabs Motoren die recht geschmeidig laufen und nicht vibrieren, klappern und brummen.
> Und das bei einem Kleinwagen.
> 
> Heute schauts anders aus, da mutet ein großer Hersteller aus deutschen Landen seinen Kunden in diesen Tagen zu, sowas ertragen zu dürfen...


Es war auch schon vor 16 Jahren eine Kostenfrage, Isolation kostet nun mal Geld.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. Dezember 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Es war auch schon vor 16 Jahren eine Kostenfrage, Isolation kostet nun mal Geld.



Moment, wir reden von einem 16 Jahre alten Oberklassewagen und einem modernen Einkaufswagen...da liegen 16 Jahre dazwischen, da SOLLTE sich eigentlich was getan haben. Hat es aber leider nicht. Fragt sich warum man das Geröhre in soner Minikarre ertragen soll?


----------



## Fabi-O (21. Dezember 2008)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Mal was zur Geschwindigkeit von meiner Seite aus: Wenn du mehrere Wochen nicht zu Haus warst und du freie Fahrt hast, dein Auto die Geschwindigkeit bringt...da pfeif ich aufs umweltbewusste fahren. Man muss keine 200 fahren, trotzdem kann man gut und gerne mal ne größere Strecke 160-180 fahren, auch das geht auf deutschen Autobahnen problemlos, auch wenn sog. "Experten" das konsequent bestreiten.


Ich habe ja auch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand schnell fährt, ohne andere zu gefährden. Allerdings sind die Fakten nun mal nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Man muss entscheiden, wie wichtig einem die Zeit ist.


> Was das Kosten/Nutzen Verhältnis angeht: Ich kenn das ja nun zu genüge von Freunden von früher aus der Schule: Auto von Papi/Mami geschenkt und von diesem Zeitpunkt jeden Tag zur Schule mit der Karre kutschiert. Wo ist da der Nutzen? Gerade bei mir zu Haus kann man alles sehr gut mit dem Bus erreichen. Deswegen würde ich schon von Neid sprechen, man will halt sein eigenes Auto ins gute Licht rücken und den vermeintlichen "Luxus" schlecht machen.


Dito. Allerdings ist es noch unsinniger, mit nem Cayenne durch die Innenstadt zu tuckern, als mit einem Smart.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. Dezember 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Dito. Allerdings ist es noch unsinniger, mit nem Cayenne durch die Innenstadt zu tuckern, als mit einem Smart.



Jaein..Mit dem Smart kann ich nirgends effektiv hin fahren was weiter als ca. 100km Entfernt ist (können schon, nur naja..viel Spaß), mit dem Cayenne schon, mal abgesehen davon, dass der Cayenne eine echte Schönheit verglichen zum Smart ist
Allerdings gibs für mich nur einen Einsatzzweck für nen Geländewagen: Gelände...hmpf...der Cayenne ist in dieser Hinsicht nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. 

Um meinen Standpunkt nochmal klar darzulegen: Sog. "Stadtautos" erfüllen für mich keinerlei Zweck...sie sind nichtmal besonders billig. In der Stadt kann ich den Bus/Bahn nehmen, wenn ich weiter weg will fahr ich mit dem Auto und dafür sind solche Autos völlig ungeeignet, da sie keinerlei Komfort und nur eine sehr geringe Sicherheit bieten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Man kann ja Fahrspaß z.B. gegen einen niedrigen Verbrauch tauschen oder nen größeres Platzangebot. Wenn der MX-5 auch so wenig verbraucht und kostet ist er natürlich für "Fahrspaßhaber" ein guter Kompromiss im Bezug auf die Kosten.


Nur sollte es dir und auch sonst niemandem zustehen, irgendwem vorzuschreiben, was er zu fahren hat oder das das Fahren eines Automobiles keinen Spaß machen darf...


Fabi-O schrieb:


> Das behaupte ich nicht. Ich behaupte lediglich, dass die rausgefahrene Zeit mit höherer Geschwindigkeit immer teurer und im energetischen Sinn sinnloser wird.


Och, wenn du lieber auffer Straße denn zuhaus bist...



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Mit einer 50% höheren Geschwindigkeit (z.B.80<->120) ist man ein Drittel der Fahrzeit schneller da (meinetwegen 30 min zu 20 min), steckt aber doppelt so viel Energie in die Überwindung des Luftwiderstands und hat einen entsprechend höheren Verbrauch.


Welcher 'entsprechend hoher Verbrauch'?!
Bei mir machts zwischen 130 und 160-180km/h nicht soo viel aus wie man meinen würde...
Hab aber auch ein recht flaches AUto mit geringer Stirnfläche...

Und uraltem Motor.


Fabi-O schrieb:


> Bei so nem Polo ist bei 140 auf gerader Strecke Schluss (alut Fahrzeugschein, bergab gehen auch schon 160 (). Allein von dem Lärm wirds da schon stressig, da hast du Recht, liegt alles an der "Schrottkarre".


Ja, denn mein Toyota schafft die 130km/h ohne nennenswerte Einschränkungen, einzig die WIndgeräusche sind schon störend (und die nerven mich auch ein wenig), was aber auch daran liegen könnte, das mein Motor im letzten Gang bei 130km/h geradmal mit etwa 2500 Drehungen, oder so, dreht bei 3500km/h wär ich schon bei 160 oder 180 (kann ich nicht genau sagen, da länger nicht mehr so schnell gefahren).

Und selbst bei diesen Geschwindigkeiten zieht mein Toyota besser denn der Kübel von Skoda von 30 auf 60.



Fabi-O schrieb:


> In nem besseren Auto hat man das Problem nicht, allerdings muss man wesentlich achtsamer fahren wenn schneller wird. Und das ermüdet.


Nein, tut es nicht, stress macht wach.
Ein gewisser Level ist einfach notwendig, sonst pennt man ein (kannst ja gleich den Selbstversuch machen: pack dich aufs Bett und starre 10min die Decke an)...
Und bei 160-180km/h ist nix ermüdend, zumindest in einem einigermaßen anständigem Auto mit anständigem Fahrwerk, wie bei meiner Supra MK3.



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht. Das klingt für mich unlogisch; Stress durch Unterforderung. Ich denke du meinst (den Geist einschläfernde) Monotonie: Wozu gibt es Radio und vllt. einen Mitfahrer? Es ist doch schöner, nicht permanent angespannt zu sein und dem Verkehr erhöhte Aufmerksamkeit zuwenden zu müssen. (Das soll jetzt nicht heissen, dass man beim langsamer fahren unachstsamer sein kann - Es ist eben nur weniger Stress, dem man sich aussetzt.)


Ist ja auch etwas, das es nicht geben _darf_ 
Es kann ja nicht sein, dass man eine Strecke "sicherer" macht, in dem man die auf ihr gefahrene Geschwindigkeit erhöht...

Und was soll der Mitfahrer denn machen?!
*VOn einer, beim autofahren, sehr wichtigen Tätigkeit, ablenken?!*
Was glaubst auch, warum manch ein LKW so oft in ein Stauende donnert?!
Richtig, siehe oben...
Dieser Stress durch Unterforderung senkt nämlich den Aufmerksamkeitslevel, so dass man Dinge nur spät seht bzw auch mal übersieht.

Das heißt ergo im umkehrschluss, das man unaufmerksamer ist, wenn man langsamer fährt...


Fabi-O schrieb:


> Wie oben gesagt im Vergleich zu nem 120-Fahrer 50% länger, oder auch ein Drittel mehr, wie mans sieht. ^^
> Und ich denke anderen gekostet hat er nichts, wieso sollte er das?


Weil er andere im Vorwärtsdrang u.U. behindern könnte, so ihnen Zeit kostet, für die ja auch irgendwer aufkommen muss...

Ist ja nicht so, das durch den ganzen zähfließenden Verkehr in D keine Kosten entstehen...


Fabi-O schrieb:


> Es war auch schon vor 16 Jahren eine Kostenfrage, Isolation kostet nun mal Geld.


Sprach ich von der Isolation?!
Ich sprach vom Motor, vom Klang und dem Laufverhalten.
Schau dir mal den aktuellen 1.4l/16V Motor bei VW an, diesen ollen Haufen Müll meine ich.

Man sollte eigentlich erwarten, das man heute in einem Kleinwagen einen Motor einbauen kann, der sich nicht wie ein Vibrator anfühlt, der nicht klingt, als ob da irgendwas lose ist und auch nicht so brummig ist...


----------



## Fabi-O (21. Dezember 2008)

@ Stefan Payne:Ich will dich ja nicht davon abhalten, schnell zu fahren, nur sollte man dieses langsam fahren nicht prinzipiell ablehnen.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei mir machts zwischen 130 und 160-180km/h nicht soo viel aus wie man meinen würde...
> Hab aber auch ein recht flaches AUto mit geringer Stirnfläche...


Ja, ich habe mal gelesen, dass ein alter 3er BMW ein besseres Cw-Wert - Stirnfläche-Produkt besitzt als nen Rennwagen.
Bei so nem "windschnittigen" Auto spielt der Luftwiderstand erst bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten eine Rolle.
Das ändert trotzdem nichts an der physikalischen Tatsache, dass dieser Widerstand quadratisch ansteigt.


> Nein, tut es nicht, stress macht wach.
> [...]
> Und bei 160-180km/h ist nix ermüdend, zumindest in einem einigermaßen anständigem Auto mit anständigem Fahrwerk[...]


Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, leider habe ich gerade keine Quelle zur Hand. (Wikipedia hat versagt )


> Dieser Stress durch Unterforderung senkt nämlich den Aufmerksamkeitslevel, so dass man Dinge nur spät seht bzw auch mal übersieht.
> Das heißt ergo im umkehrschluss, das man unaufmerksamer ist, wenn man langsamer fährt...


Ok, aber machst du nach dem Schnellfahren eine Pause, holt sich dein Körper die Ruhe zurück.


> Weil er andere im Vorwärtsdrang u.U. behindern könnte, so ihnen Zeit kostet, für die ja auch irgendwer aufkommen muss...
> Ist ja nicht so, das durch den ganzen zähfließenden Verkehr in D keine Kosten entstehen...


Den größten Durchsatz erzielt eine Strasse bei Geschwindigkeiten von 85 km/h, darüber sinkt der Durchsatz proportional.
Quelle: Autobahn ? Wikipedia


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (21. Dezember 2008)

Der letzten Aussage von Payne stimme ich vorbehaltlos zu.

Die Geschichte mit dem LKW fahren kann ich auch bestätigen, ist einfach stinklangweilig wenn man mit 80 dahingondelt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Dezember 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> @ Stefan Payne:Ich will dich ja nicht davon abhalten, schnell zu fahren, nur sollte man dieses langsam fahren nicht prinzipiell ablehnen.


Och, ich hab nix dagegen, solang die mir nicht 10m vor die Nase fahren, nur einen LKW überholen und mich dann überholen lassen und auch ohne Lichthupe rechts rüber fahren.
Tun sie aber nicht, zumindest nicht in dem Kübel meiner Tante, den ich gezwungenermaßen fahren 'darf'...

Kurzum: die langsameren sind ziemlich rücksichtslose Rowdys, die mitm Messer zwischen den zähnen fahren und penetrant ihre '130', egal was kommt (ja, diese runden Schildchen mit Zahlen drauf werden von dieser Kategorie ignoriert)



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe mal gelesen, dass ein alter 3er BMW ein besseres Cw-Wert - Stirnfläche-Produkt besitzt als nen Rennwagen.
> Bei so nem "windschnittigen" Auto spielt der Luftwiderstand erst bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten eine Rolle.
> Das ändert trotzdem nichts an der physikalischen Tatsache, dass der Widerstand quadratisch ansteigt.


Der spielt immer eine Rolle, aber auch die Eigenreibung der Komponenten (Kolben, Zahräder, Lager sowieso and so on)

Dennoch ist der Punkt der Geschwindigkeit nicht soo entscheidend, wie du meinst.
Hier ist die Frage, ob das mit Teillast oder Vollast bewegt wird.
Von der Vollastanreicherung hast sicher noch nichts gehört, oder?!

Und dein Kübel dürft bei 140km/h schon unter Vollast laufen, deswegen säuft der auch wien Loch, bei mir macht das kaum 'nen Unterschied, ob ich nun mit 100 dahin tucker oder 130km/h.
Eben weil der Drehzahl Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Geschwindigkeiten nicht soo groß ist.

Aus dem Grunde ists auch völliger Unsinn zu behaupten, das kleinere Motoren sparsamer wären, das Gegenteil ist hier eher der Fall.
Siehe z.B. Michaelneuhaus seine Golf4 Seite, wo er eher zum 1.6er rät, da der auch nicht mehr denn der 1.4er säuft...


Fabi-O schrieb:


> Das wage ich zu bezweifeln, leider habe ich gerade keine Quelle zur Hand. (Wikipedia hat versagt )


Tja, warum hast du dafür wohl keine Quelle gefunden?!
Hm, mal nachdenken, vielleicht weil meine Aussage korrekt ist und niemand will, das das 'allgemein bekannt ist', das langsamer eben nicht besser ist?!

Und das eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit bzw ein bestimmter Geschwindigkeitsbereich für eine bestimmte Strecke 'sicher' sind, sobald man aber diesen Bereich unterschreitet, schauts wieder ganz anders aus, besonders was die Unfallstatistiken betrifft...


Fabi-O schrieb:


> Ok, aber machst du nach dem Schnellfahren eine Pause, holt sich dein Körper die Ruhe zurück.


Ich mach keine Pause, da ich nicht schneller fahre als ich verarbeiten kann, ich fahr in dem Bereich, in dem ich am besten funktioniere.

Mit meinem Toyota ist dieser Bereich recht hoch, beim Skoda ists immer noch pedal to the metal, allerdings ist das Fahrwerk dieses Kübels ziemlich unsicher...
Das ich selten Angst bei einem Auto bekomme, hab ich ja schon gesagt, bei dem Kübel hab ich aber öfter mal angst, da es sich so anfühlt als ob man jederzeit 'nen Abflug machen könnte, zumindest empfinde ich das so.



Fabi-O schrieb:


> Den größten Durchsatz erzielt eine Strasse bei Geschwindigkeiten von 85 km/h, darüber sinkt der Durchsatz proportional.
> Quelle: Autobahn ? Wikipedia


Das ist völliger unsinn, der auf irgendwelchen völlig veralteten Modellen basiert, die mit der Praxis soviel zu tun haben wie 'nen Apfel mitm Huhn - garnix.

Da du ja so auf Links stehst:
Chaosforschung ? Wikipedia

Nochwas zum 'Nachdenken'
Eine Abweichung von 10% + 4km/h ist zulässig, was bei 130km/h "mal eben" so 17km/h sind, bei 120km/h sinds ~15km/h.
Schon bei 60km/h darf dein Tacho 10km/h vorbei gehen (aber nicht weniger anzeigen als du fährst).

Jetzt haben wir 2 Leute, die mit 120km/h laut Tacho fahren.
Der eine fährt tatsächlich 117,5km/h, der andere nur 107,5km/h...
Was jetzt passiert, muss ich wohl nicht sagen, oder?!


----------



## Fabi-O (22. Dezember 2008)

@Stefan Payne: Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich meinen Polo mit 120 oder gar 140 über die Autobahn jage. Gerade bei dem ist es sinnig, 100 oder besser noch weniger zu fahren. Denn Vollastanreicherung ist mir ein Begriff (Gaspedal deswegen beim Beschleunigen nie voll durchdrücken, trotzdem soweit wie möglich).
In den meisten Autos regelt diese Anreicherung eine Elektronik, die nach einer Zeit selbst bei unveränderter Gasstellung (=^ Öffnung der Drosselklappe) das Gemisch fetter macht. Oder glaubst du, dass du bei Konstantfahrt im 3. bei 50km/h (und gleicher Drehzahl) soviel verbrauchst wie im 5. Gang bei 120km/h?

In der ADAC-Zeitschrift waren mal nen paar Diagramme, die die verschiedenen Widerstände bei Stadt/Land/Autobahnfahrt aufzeigten. Und auf der Autobahnfahrt war der Luftwiderstandsbalken um ein Vielfaches der Längste.

Und die Geschwindigkeit von 85 km/h leitet sich aus dem Fundamentaldiagramm des Verkehrsflusses ab, das anscheinend so aktuell ist, dass sich immer noch Universitäten damit befassen.
Fundamentaldiagramm des Verkehrsflusses ? Wikipedia



P.S.1: Zeig mir doch mal Unfallstatistiken, die einen Zusammenhang zwischen Langsamfahren und Unfällen erkennen lassen. 
P.S.2:Lustig, dass du 130-Fahrer als "langsam" bezeichnest.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2008)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Und die Geschwindigkeit von 85 km/h leitet sich aus dem Fundamentaldiagramm des Verkehrsflusses ab, das anscheinend so aktuell ist, dass sich immer noch Universitäten damit befassen.
> Fundamentaldiagramm des Verkehrsflusses ? Wikipedia


Das ist ein altes Modell, PUNKT.
Das hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun und ist einfach nur theoretischer Unsinn, PUNKT!

Denn irgendwer hat vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal festgestellt, das der Mensch doch nicht so gleichmäßig/toll fährt, wie mans gern hätte sondern jeder irgendwie unterschiedlich, daher auch die Anmerkung mit der *verdammt hohen Tachoabweichung*...
Und so hat er dann irgendwie festgestellt, das das, was berechnet wurde, sich nicht auf die Realität übertragen lässt...

Und das Bundesdeutsche Autobahnen im EU weitem Durchschnitt verdammt gut dastehen, sollte eigentlich Beweis genug dafür sein, das es eben nicht besser ist, langsamer zu fahren.
Ebenso das das gesamte Ausland um uns herum darüber nachdenkt das Limit aufzuheben!

In der BILD Zeitung stand vor langer langer Zeit mal, das man in GB plane, eine 'Xpress Lane' einzuführen, für deren Benutzung man dann zwar richtig Geld zahlen müsse, aber man so schnell fahren dürfe wie in Deutschland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2008)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Fabi-O schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dito. Allerdings ist es noch unsinniger, mit nem Cayenne durch die Innenstadt zu tuckern, als mit einem Smart.
> ...



Du kennst aber große Innenstädte 

<100km Entfernung, 1-2 Personen dabei, selten mit mehr als 100-120km/h unterwegs und am Ziel verzweifelt einen Parkplatz suchen - passt imho 1:1 auf Pendler und auf Smart.
Aber irgendwie fahren die einen nur sehr selten den anderen.
(und -für die "fährt sich zu schlecht" Fraktion-: auch keinen Smart Roadster, der ne durchaus braubare Straßenlage haben soll, von nem auch gut passenden Mini mal ganz zu schweigen)




Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nur sollte es dir und auch sonst niemandem zustehen, irgendwem vorzuschreiben, was er zu fahren hat oder das das Fahren eines Automobiles keinen Spaß machen darf...



Will ja auch niemand vorschreiben und schreibt auch niemand vor.
Das einzige, was geschrieben wurde, ist eine Regelung, die eine sehr lasche Strafe vorsieht, wenn jemand anders "meine" Umwelt schädigen will.



> Ein gewisser Level ist einfach notwendig, sonst pennt man ein (kannst ja gleich den Selbstversuch machen: pack dich aufs Bett und starre 10min die Decke an)...



Also letzteres funktioniert bei mir nie 
(und langsam fahren auch nicht - bei 120-130 kann man sich hervorragend damit beschäftigen, seine Überholvoränge mit den Tieffliegern auf der linken abzustimmen und wenn man sich wirklich mit 80 hinter nen Laster klemmt, hat man tatsächlich die Möglichkeit, sich ein bißchen mit seiner Umgebung auseinanderzusetzen.



> Das heißt ergo im umkehrschluss, das man unaufmerksamer ist, wenn man langsamer fährt...



Das hängt aber von der jeweiligen Person, wo dieser Bereich anfängt. Und oberhalb einer gar nicht mal so viel höheren Grenze kommt ein Bereich, in dem der Stress nach 1-2 Stunden zu Überlastungserscheinungen wie Nervosität und hektischen, zu starken Reaktionen führt.
Da auf ner Autobahn nur 2-3 unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten möglich sind, müssen die halt der Mehrheit angepasst werden - und viele Leute haben ein Problem, mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten umzugehen.
(Genaugenommen erübrigt sich die Diskussion aber eh, wenn man einen sicheren Geschwindigkeitsunterschied von maximal 20-40km/h zwischen zwei Spuren einhalten will und mit den LKW-80 ganz rechts beginnt)



> Weil er andere im Vorwärtsdrang u.U. behindern könnte, so ihnen Zeit kostet, für die ja auch irgendwer aufkommen muss...



Da muss der durchschnittliche Nettoverdienst aber noch ein bißchen ansteigen, ehe die zusätzlich verlorene Zeit mehr Wert ist, als die Einsparungen an Sprit, Verschleiß, Verkehrstoten (unabhängig von den Unfallzahlen - der Schaden bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ist einfach kleiner),...



> Man sollte eigentlich erwarten, das man heute in einem Kleinwagen einen Motor einbauen kann, der sich nicht wie ein Vibrator anfühlt, der nicht klingt, als ob da irgendwas lose ist und auch nicht so brummig ist...



Kann man auch.
Aber dann hätte man einen kleinen Wagen, der nicht mehr nur billig ist und eine Kundschaft anspricht, die schon aus Prinzip keine Kleinwagen kauft.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Och, ich hab nix dagegen, solang die mir nicht 10m vor die Nase fahren, nur einen LKW überholen und mich dann überholen lassen und auch ohne Lichthupe rechts rüber fahren.



Auf welche Teile des Satzes bezieht sich das "nicht"? 



> Tun sie aber nicht, zumindest nicht in dem Kübel meiner Tante, den ich gezwungenermaßen fahren 'darf'...
> 
> Kurzum: die langsameren sind ziemlich rücksichtslose Rowdys, die mitm Messer zwischen den zähnen fahren und penetrant ihre '130', egal was kommt



Also was stört dich jetzt - die Fahreigenschaften von Kleinwagen oder das durchschnittliche Fahrverhalten derjenigen, die unter heutigen Bedingungen Kleinwagen kaufen?
(Und was von beiden wird deiner Meinung nach dadurch verbessert, dass Autos mit hohem Verbrauch billig zu kaufen sind?)



> bei mir macht das kaum 'nen Unterschied, ob ich nun mit 100 dahin tucker oder 130km/h.
> Eben weil der Drehzahl Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Geschwindigkeiten nicht soo groß ist.



Schön, das du n langes Getriebe hast. Hätte ich auch gern.
Aber bevor so n paar Ökos ne Spritspardebatte losgetreten haben, war man vor allem auf werbeträchtige Beschleunigungswerte aus und hat sich nen Dreck drum gekümmert, was der Verbrauch jenseits von 130 macht, wenn der 5te und letzte Gang da schon bei 3500u/min ist.
Jetzt gibts sowas als sensationelle "BlueMotion" Technologie... (Zur letzten Ölkrise war es n Overdrive oder ne "E" Gang - aber dazwischen war es nur zu haben, wenn man n Auto genommen hat, das gleich komplett für 180+ optimiert wurde...)


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das hängt aber von der jeweiligen Person, wo dieser Bereich anfängt. Und oberhalb einer gar nicht mal so viel höheren Grenze kommt ein Bereich, in dem der Stress nach 1-2 Stunden zu Überlastungserscheinungen wie Nervosität und hektischen, zu starken Reaktionen führt.


Klar, aber es ist eben Unsinn zu behaupten, das weniger Geschwindigkeit = besser, das ists nämlich nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da auf ner Autobahn nur 2-3 unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten möglich sind, müssen die halt der Mehrheit angepasst werden - und viele Leute haben ein Problem, mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten umzugehen.


Warum sollten nur 2-3 unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten möglich sein?!

Auffer Autobahn hat man doch bei 100 PKW 100 Unterschiedliche, gefahrene Geschwindigkeiten.
Das ist auch übrigens das, was diese theoretischen Durchsatzberechnungen so unbrauchbar macht, da man darauf keine Rücksicht nimmt bzw wie sich der Mensch denn nun wirklich verhält...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da muss der durchschnittliche Nettoverdienst aber noch ein bißchen ansteigen, ehe die zusätzlich verlorene Zeit mehr Wert ist, als die Einsparungen an Sprit, Verschleiß, Verkehrstoten (unabhängig von den Unfallzahlen - der Schaden bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ist einfach kleiner),...


Müssen wir jetzt auf die Polemische Schiene kommen?!

Das es in Austria, auf der '160km/h TEststrecke' zu keinerlei Verkehrstoten im Testzeitraum kam, müsste doch eigentlich Beweis genug sein, das das Problem weniger bei PKW im Hochgeschwindigkeitsbereich ist, oder?!

Das die meisten Unfälle auffer Bahn durch besoffene (lt. "Brandenburgstudie" warens am WE fast 50% der Unfälle, die durch Alkoholeinfluss verursacht wurden), auch ansonsten sinds eher langsame Verkehrsteilnehmer, die die Unfälle verursachen...

Aber du wirst sicherlich dem vorfahrtberechtigten, von hinten kommendem 'Raser' die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben, wenn jemand nicht in den Spiegel schaut, oder?!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann man auch.
> Aber dann hätte man einen kleinen Wagen, der nicht mehr nur billig ist und eine Kundschaft anspricht, die schon aus Prinzip keine Kleinwagen kauft.


Hm, seltsam, das es ein bekannter, großer Hersteller aus Doitscheland nicht schafft, während es andere Hersteller, aus anderen Ländern, z.B. der größte Motorhersteller der Welt, schaffen, 1.4l Otto-Motoren zu bauen, die auch laufen wie man es von 1.4l Otto-Motoren erwarten würde -> leise, nicht brummig, vibrationsarm.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf welche Teile des Satzes bezieht sich das "nicht"?


Die 10m vor die Nase fahren...
Solange die 'langsamen' einem nicht 10m vor die Nase fahren und nachdem sie rübergezogen sind auch schnell wieder rechts rüber fahren, um den, den sie ausgebremst haben, wieder vorbei zu lassen.
In der Regel bleibt so einer nämlich Minutenlang auf der linken Spur, überholt 3-4 LKW und beschleunigt nur sehr sanft, da es ja sprit kostet.

Kurz: §240 StGB wäre hier zutreffend...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also was stört dich jetzt - die Fahreigenschaften von Kleinwagen oder das durchschnittliche Fahrverhalten derjenigen, die unter heutigen Bedingungen Kleinwagen kaufen?
> (Und was von beiden wird deiner Meinung nach dadurch verbessert, dass Autos mit hohem Verbrauch billig zu kaufen sind?)


Was am Skoda stört?!

Das Fahrwerk ist Müll, man hat das Gefühl, bei Bodenwellen könnt man 'nen Abflug machen, Fahrwerk ist recht weich, Dämpfer aber hart (wer macht nur so einen Unsinn, außer VW natürlich?!)
Der Motor läuft wie ein Vibrator, man hat auch das Gefühl, das die Nockenwellenlager nicht OK sind, die Ventile klappern und brummig läuft er auch noch (soll beim TSI noch schlimmer sein).
Der Innenraum wirkt einfach nur billig, ist auch nicht schön anzuschauen und ergonomisch ist da auch nix.
Die Sitze sind übelster Müll - mit Rückenschmerzgarantie.
Und auch ansonsten gibts hier nichts, was mir zusagen würde...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schön, das du n langes Getriebe hast. Hätte ich auch gern.


Das ist halt der Vorteil bei uralten 4 Stufen Wandlerautomaten.
Die letzte Fahrstufe ist idR sehr sehr lang.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber bevor so n paar Ökos ne Spritspardebatte losgetreten haben, war man vor allem auf werbeträchtige Beschleunigungswerte aus und hat sich nen Dreck drum gekümmert, was der Verbrauch jenseits von 130 macht, wenn der 5te und letzte Gang da schon bei 3500u/min ist.
> Jetzt gibts sowas als sensationelle "BlueMotion" Technologie... (Zur letzten Ölkrise war es n Overdrive oder ne "E" Gang - aber dazwischen war es nur zu haben, wenn man n Auto genommen hat, das gleich komplett für 180+ optimiert wurde...)


Tja, solange die Elastizität der Autos bewertet und gehypt wird, seitens der dt. Autopresse...

Aber die drehens ja auch so hin, das ein Smartie Roadster vorm MX-5 gewinnt 
Oder testen einen BMW 135i gegen den RX8 (FYI: BMW: ~45t€, Mazda 33t€, bei vergleichbarer Ausstattung)


----------



## Zoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> ...der Cayenne ist in dieser Hinsicht nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes. .



Fahr mal in Leipzig im Offroadparcour von Porsche mit, eher lässt du dir das Mittagessen nochmal durch den Kopf gehen bevor der Wagen an seine Grenzen stößt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Warum sollten nur 2-3 unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten möglich sein?!



Weil es nur 2-3 unterschiedliche Spuren gibt und unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten auf der gleichen Spur zu plastischer Deformierung führen 
Zumindest auf den etwas besser genutzen Autobahnstrecken (die afaik einen recht großen Anteil ausmachen und die in einer Umweltdebatte auch entscheidend sind - niemanden interessiert, wie schnell die 5-6 Autos auf der A215 fahren können) sind die Abtände zwischen Autos einfach zu klein, um Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede in großem Maße durch Überholvorgänge auszugleichen.

(Das Überholen von LKWs ist n blödes Beispiel, weil viele sich dabei sehr blöd anstellen - aber das Grundproblem, dass auf einer 2 spurigen Autobahn ein recht großer Abstand zwischen 100 fahrenden Autos sein muss, damit die einem 160 fahrenden nicht behindern, ist wohl offensichtlich. Irgendwer muss regelmäßig bremsen und das ist dann nicht unbedingt ein sinnvoller Verkehrsfluß)



> Das es in Austria, auf der '160km/h TEststrecke' zu keinerlei Verkehrstoten im Testzeitraum kam, müsste doch eigentlich Beweis genug sein, das das Problem weniger bei PKW im Hochgeschwindigkeitsbereich ist, oder?!



Das ist ein Beweis dafür, dass der Test nicht ausreichte, um einen statistischen Vergleich der Todeszahlen zu machen 



> Aber du wirst sicherlich dem vorfahrtberechtigten, von hinten kommendem 'Raser' die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben, wenn jemand nicht in den Spiegel schaut, oder?!



Wie oft muss ich dich eigentlich noch dazu auffordern, dass du Texte genau lesen sollst, eher du jemandem irgendetwas unterstellst?
Ich hab ausdrücklich "(unabhängig von den Unfallzahlen - der Schaden bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten ist einfach kleiner)" geschrieben, d.h. ich mache keinerlei Aussagen über die Unfallschuld, sondern ausschließlich über die Schwere der Schäden im Falle eines Unfalls.
Und die ist bei 160 halt höher als bei 100...




> Was am Skoda stört?!



Nein, was die Ursache für Störungen im Straßenverkehr ist.
Du führst einige Absätze über das Verhalten von Kleinwagenfahrern als Argumente gegen Kleinwagen an...



> Tja, solange die Elastizität der Autos bewertet und gehypt wird, seitens der dt. Autopresse...



Solange die "Sportlichkeit" der wichtigste Aspekt ist...




Zoon schrieb:


> Fahr mal in Leipzig im Offroadparcour von Porsche mit, eher lässt du dir das Mittagessen nochmal durch den Kopf gehen bevor der Wagen an seine Grenzen stößt.



Fahr Spring mal mit nem Land Rover über Gozo oder mit nem UAZ durch nen polnischen Nationalpark und lass dir durch den Kopf gehen, ob du das nem Chayenne antun willst


----------



## Zoon (22. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fahr Spring mal mit nem Land Rover über Gozo oder mit nem UAZ durch nen polnischen Nationalpark und lass dir durch den Kopf gehen, ob du das nem Chayenne antun willst



Naja die neuen Landys halten das auch nicht mehr aus, sind nur hochgelegte Fords. 

Die polnischen Straßen (zumindest die in Warschau) hab ich noch in guter Erinnerung, Mordsspeedtaxiritt im vollbesetzten T4


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, was die Ursache für Störungen im Straßenverkehr ist.
> Du führst einige Absätze über das Verhalten von Kleinwagenfahrern als Argumente gegen Kleinwagen an...


hier, unten das Posting vom Wolf24

Und Kleinwagen sind nunmal regelrechte Billigklitschen, bei denen wirklich überall gespart wird -> miese Motoren, unterirdische Fahrwerke and so on.
Das der Skoda noch 165er Puschen drauf hat (aber 5 Loch Felgen  ) hab ich sicher schon erwähnt, oder?!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange die "Sportlichkeit" der wichtigste Aspekt ist...


Sportlichkeit wird gern falsch verwendet, hier ist mehr die Elastizität der Gänge gemeint.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> hier, unten das Posting vom Wolf24
> 
> Da find ich (imho) falsches zum Thema Geschwindigkeit&Stau, aber nichts zum Fahren von Kleinwagen
> Zitier am besten direkt die Zeilen, die dir wichtig erscheinen.
> ...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber Kleinwagen gibts auch von BMW und Audi hatte zumindest schon mehrfach ne Studie.



Gibts doch schon den 1er und den A3 beides sind sehr schöne Kleinwagen in denen man sich als Fahrer und Mitfahrer wohl fühlt mit guter Verareitung, guten Fahrwerk und guter Lenkung 


MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Dezember 2008)

1er BMW und A3 sind keine KLeinwagen, das sind untere Mittelklasse aka Kompaktklasse Wagen, die ja auch Golfklasse genannt wird.
Kleinwagen wären z.B. Nissan Micra, VW Polo, Skoda Fabia (umgebastelter Polo von VAG), Mazda 2, Honda Jazz, Toyota Fitz/Yaris und ähnliches...
Ich bin mir hier auch ziemlich sicher, das alle anderen Kleinwagen einen besseren Motor haben werden, der geschmeidiger läuft, u.U. auch sparsamer ist denn das was VAG den Fabia Kunden zumutet, auch das Fahrwerk wird auch nicht so grottig sein...


----------



## Zoon (23. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> hier, unten das Posting vom Wolf24
> 
> Das der Skoda noch 165er Puschen drauf hat (aber 5 Loch Felgen  ) hab ich sicher schon erwähnt, oder?!



Oha Asphaltfräse. Selbst mein alter Swift von 93 hatte 175er drauf.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (23. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1er BMW und A3 sind keine KLeinwagen, das sind untere Mittelklasse aka Kompaktklasse Wagen, die ja auch Golfklasse genannt wird.



ick wees doch (darum auch der  Smilie). Aber ich bin nichts gewohnt was kleiner ist als Golf Klasse  zudem gibts von Audi und BMW nichts kleineres im Programm als den 1er und den A3 



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich bin mir hier auch ziemlich sicher, das alle anderen Kleinwagen einen besseren Motor haben werden, der geschmeidiger läuft, u.U. auch sparsamer ist denn das was VAG den Fabia Kunden zumutet, auch das Fahrwerk wird auch nicht so grottig sein...



aja meinst du? dann fahr mal den neuen Opel Corsa und lass dich eines besseren belehren 
Denn gegen Opel Corsa selber fahren war das Fabia mitfahren die reinste Wohltat.


MFG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2008)

Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Gibts doch schon den 1er und den A3 beides sind sehr schöne Kleinwagen in denen man sich als Fahrer und Mitfahrer wohl fühlt mit guter Verareitung, guten Fahrwerk und guter Lenkung



Der A3 ist n bissl größer, den A2 gibts nicht mehr - nur der 1er ist (teilweise) kürzer als n Fabia.
Primär spielte ich aber auf den Mini an.

Wobei sich natürlich auch die Frage stellt, warum alles zwischen Kleinstwagen und oberer Mittelklasse nicht beachtet werden sollte...
"Kompakte" können jedenfalls auch bequem unter 120g kommen.


----------



## Klausr (24. Dezember 2008)

hmm mal erlich ich kann mit Kleinwagen nichts anfangen ja noch nichtmal mit der Golf Klasse.

Warum ? naja ich hab 3 Kinder zwischen 2 und 6 Jahren das heist 3 Kindersitze und ich hab mir da ein neues Auto ansteht Golf und co angeschaut und vorallem den Platz auf der Rücksitzbank getestet-fazit keiner hat genug Platz um drei Sitze vernünftig zu montieren-genug Platz gibts erst ab Passat Größe.

Die ganze Kleinwagen etc. Diskussion ist in diesem fall hinfällig-und ich bin sicher nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.
Weiter Punkt was es mir schwermacht ein richtig CO2 armes auto zu finden ist meine Wohnlage-bin aus einem kleinen Österreichischen Bergdorf auf 850 metern-mein täglicher weg zur arbeit führt über einen 1550m hohen Pass wo um 5 Uhr morgens oft noch kein Schneepflug gefahren ist-ergo Allrad Plicht.

So das sind jetzt für mich die Punkte was ein Auto bieten muß.Ich wette es gibt sehr viele die einen Punkt davon für sich dabei haben-also viele die so derzeit zu keinem CO2 armen Auto kommen.
Das sind aber Punkte die von den gesetz vorschreibungen oft nicht beachtet werden.
Oder kann mir wer ein Auto nennen das für mich genug Platz,Allrad und wenig CO2 ausstoss bietet ?


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (24. Dezember 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Primär spielte ich aber auf den Mini an.



Der Mini ist imo kein Mini mehr, weder von der Größe, Gewicht noch vom Aussehen her 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei sich natürlich auch die Frage stellt, warum alles zwischen Kleinstwagen und oberer Mittelklasse nicht beachtet werden sollte...
> "Kompakte" können jedenfalls auch bequem unter 120g kommen.



Keine Ahung, das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, ich bin mir aber sicher das man mit ein bissl Aufwand und neuer Technik bzw. kombinierter Technik (Softhybrid nur fürs anfahren und der daraus folgender  Start/Stop Automatik, Stufenloses Getriebe etc.) der Verbauch auch auch für Mittelklassewagen auf unter 120g gedrückt werden könnte. 
Der Umstieg auf Erdgas wäre auch eine Überlegung wert, Erdgas verbrennt sauberer ->weniger CO2 in der Atmosphäre. 2. Vorteil wäre man könnte nativen Erdgasmotoren mehr Leistung bei gleicher Drehzahl entlocken bzw. Downsizing der Motoren machen 
Aber die ultimative Lösung ist das auch nicht, weils halt fossil ist.

Jop ich gebe dir Recht, bei dir macht ein ein großer Allradler Sinn, aber die vielen "Großstadt Cowboys" brauchen sowas nicht, da reicht ein Kombi oder Van aus.



Klausr schrieb:


> Das sind aber Punkte die von den gesetz vorschreibungen oft nicht beachtet werden.



Naja das schlimme finde ich ja, dass die die das beschließen in ihren gepanzerten 3 Tonnen Spritschleudern sitzen, die nur deßhalb mit 2 Personen gefüllt sind, weil sie nicht selbst fahren dürfen und mir etwas übers Spritsparen erzählen wollen, da lach ich mich krumm, da stimmt irgendwas nicht.

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2008)

@Klausr
An Leute wie dich, die mehrere Kinder haben, hab ich gedacht, als ich diesen Thread aufgemacht hab.
Die Italienischen/Französischen KLeinstwagen muss man ja nicht gerad ganz Euroland aufzwingen, eben weils Leute mit anderen Ansprüchen gibt...
Diese beiden Länder haben uns ja schon wieder den S-Klasse Führerschein mit eingebrockt, samt Autos die die Bundesregierung ja schonmal eingeführt hat -- und wieder entsorgt (diese 25km/h "Autos" meine ich, mittlererweile ist eine neuzulassung nicht mehr möglich, Bestandsschutz greift aber noch)




			
				wolf24 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Modelle, vor allem von Stauforschern veröffentlicht und/oder zum Thema des "Staus aus dem Nichts!" gefertigt und auch die von Dir erwähnte Doktorarbeit, (soweit sie die ist, die mir bekannt ist), haben folgendes Problem:"Sie gehen von idealen Bedingungen, wie relativ niedriger Verkehrsdichte und vor allem von 100%ig korrekten Sicherheitsabständen und damit verbundener 'harmonischer' Fahrweise aus!"
> 
> 
> Genau daran scheitert die Aussagekraft dieser Modelle, zumindestens solange sie belegen sollen, daß bei einer gleichbleibenden 130 er V der Energieeinsatz oder Schadstoff-Ausstoß) geringer sei. Natürlich verbrauche ich mit meiner Karre bei gleichbleibender 40% V, irgendwas mit 7 Liter/100 km, sprich deutlich weniger als bei meiner abgeregelten V-Max.
> ...



Das ist das was ich oben geschrieben habe, Staus können z.B. von einem Spurwechsler verursacht werden, der nicht rücksichtsvoll agiert oder mal kurz auffe Bremse latscht, um mal zu gucken (Gaffer).


Und Kleinwagen bzw Kleinstwagen sind ja nun wirklich nicht für die Autobahn gebaut, weder Fahrwerk, noch der Motor oder sonstwas.




Rain_in_may84 schrieb:


> Der Umstieg auf Erdgas wäre auch eine Überlegung wert, Erdgas verbrennt sauberer ->weniger CO2 in der Atmosphäre. 2. Vorteil wäre man könnte nativen Erdgasmotoren mehr Leistung bei gleicher Drehzahl entlocken bzw. Downsizing der Motoren machen


Du meinst wohl Flüssiggas aka LPG, oder?!
Weil CNG im PKW ist ganz großer Mist, dieser Unsinn ist nur schwer durch irgendwas zu überbieten.

Der Grund ist ganz einfach:
CNG hat eine sehr geringe Energiedichte, LPG hat eine 2,5 fache Energiedichte, entsprechend ist auch der Verbrauch bei CNG 2,5 mal so hoch wie von LPG...

Und hier ists ja logisch, dass man bei 20-40Liter/100km (entspricht etwa 7-13l Benzin auf 100km) nicht sehr weit kommt, zumal CNG Tanks auch noch ziemlich schwer sind (bzw sein müssen), da das ganze mit 200bar 'gespeichert' ist, bei LPG sinds etwa 10 Bar im Tank.

Hier gibts auch sehr moderne und neue Systeme wie z.B. Icoms JTG und Vialles LPI Systeme, die beide flüssig einspritzen.
Die Icom JTG kommt auch ohne eigenes Steuergerät aus, eingestellt werden die durch die Einspritzventile, rein mechanisch.


----------

